# À propos des "piliers du Bar"........



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

comme certains ont pu le remarquer (_ou en faire les frais..._   :love: ), je me "_r&#233;pand_" en p'tits dessins qui parfois concernent certains posteurs ou une situation donn&#233;e dans un fil.....   

cela fait plusieurs fois que l'on me demande par MP, les images en question; qui sont noy&#233;es dans le flot des nombreux fils du bar (en majorit&#233 et dans d'autres fils...... 
&#233;tant donn&#233; que je ne les met pas toutes dans ma galerie "photo", certaines sont difficilement "_trouvables_", de plus par une manip stupide j'en ai effac&#233; certaines de mon DD.....  :mouais:

donc pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, je vais les afficher ici, au fur et &#224; mesure que je trouverais les posts pr&#233;cis ou elles ont &#233;t&#233; affich&#233;es, ou &#224; d&#233;faut le fil concern&#233; (_suffira de cliquer sur le dessin_)...... 

"_Au commencement, Dieu cr&#233;a_".....





.... 


P.S : messieurs les mod&#233;rateurs du Bar, je n'ai pas ouvert le sujet dans "portfolio", comme cela concerne essentiellement le Bar, mais si vous avez envie de donner un peu de boulot &#224; Al&#232;m......


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

sans déambulateur.... malgré tout ce qui se raconte !!.....  
_(enfin, pas encore fait avec des "accessoires"..... )_





_clic sur l'image....._


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

il paraît qu'il pense qu'à "ça" ?!..........   





_clic on the picture....._


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

... d'amis &#224; emmener en vacances ?!.......  :mouais:

:love: 

ce dessin l&#224; a &#233;t&#233; post&#233; un peu partout; c'&#233;tait des "repr&#233;sailles" !!   







_clic sur l'image... (derni&#232;re fois que je le dis !!...)_


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

un gars qui a de l'esprit et la tête sur..... les épaules !!....   :love:




_
là je n'ai que le fil à vous indiquer... pas le post précis...._


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

bon.... il n'est pas trop pr&#233;sent en ce moment et c'est bien dommage......  

:love:








Ahlala !!... toutes ces "_stars_", &#231;a fait plaisir de les voir et m'as fait plaisir de les "_croquer_" !!..... :love: 

c'est autre chose qu'un utc !!


----------



## Nobody (11 Septembre 2006)

Pffff... Même pas jaloux.

  


(Mado  )


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

considéré comme une brute, par les "_bas de plafond_" ou les "_mous du bulbe_" (comme dirait quelqu'un....   )
modos fachos !! disent-ils......  
... soupir....





:love: 
_
tout ça fait une occas de revoir d'ancien fils, pas toujours les meilleurs ! (non j'dis pas ça pour toi bobby !!   )

P.S : y'a des fils et posts d'origine assez dur à retrouver !!.... heureusement j'ai plus de mémoire qu'un poisson rouge !!....  
en parlant de poisson rouge; je sais que certains "illustres anciens" ont fait eux aussi des "portraits"... si vous voulez les poster ici !!..... 
_


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

y'a des "trolls" qui vont souffrir quand il va revenir....  

Bobby vs utc, par exemple..... je prendrais bien des paris, tiens !!...... :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

Je ne peux plus te remercier &#224; la fa&#231;on des Bee-Gees dans Saturday Night Fever, alors je le fais en public.


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

... en chemizafleurs !!......   :love:






Rob' ....... 
_(tu postes pas assez de dessins !!    )_


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne peux plus te remercier &#224; la fa&#231;on des Bee-Gees dans Saturday Night Fever, alors je le fais en public.


te v'l&#224;, toi !!  

:love:






celui- l&#224;, je n'arrive pas &#224; retrouver le fil d'origine.... :hein:
si toi ou si Amok arriviez &#224; vous en souvenir ?!.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a va pas &#234;tre &#233;vident, c'est un fil ou Amok s'attaque, sans aucune raison valable, &#224; mon humble personne... &#231;a doit faire quelques dizaines de threads.


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> &#231;a va pas &#234;tre &#233;vident, c'est un fil ou Amok s'attaque, sans aucune raison valable, &#224; mon humble personne... &#231;a doit faire quelques dizaines de threads.


:rateau: :rateau: 
j'vais essayer de trouver quand m&#234;me !! 

mmmhhh... alors "Elle" !!........ :love: :love: :rose:





qui va poser la question : "c'est qui ?!"..... 
_indice : c'&#233;tait son "portrait officiel" pour sa campagne au Ch&#226;teau......_ 




encr&#233;....


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

qui a la liste des monast&#232;res du "Massif Central" ?!....... :rateau: 






post&#233;e dans un des fils sur la coupe du monde.... fils o&#249; beaucoup de conneries ont &#233;t&#233; dites.... 
y'en a qui ont d&#251; "_manger leur chapeau_" !.........   



Nobody a dit:


> Pffff... M&#234;me pas jaloux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


t'inqui&#232;tes pas... ton tour viendra !!.....   
demande aux autres, mon crayon est "_discret_"; on ne le voit jamais arriver .......  


:casse: :casse:


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est nul.









 :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

ceux là proviennent tous du même fil (_lien sur la 1ère image_), ils font partie des premiers que j'aie posté.....  
_on voit plus Lorna ?!....._ 






















Amok a dit:


> C'est nul.
> 
> :love:


merci !! :love: :love: 
j'ai une idée en tête avec un déambulateur "gordini"......  :casse: :casse: 


P.S : @ lalouna... gagné !! c'est bien ça !!


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

celui-là, c'était pour le "tyran" Ponk dans le fil du "maître du Château"...... 
_trop de pages dans ce fil pour rechercher le post précisément !!.... :afraid: _






 

Ponk.....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

Oui mais celle l&#224; c'est une histoire vraie !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2006)

Le 3eme dessin est pas mal.

Les autres, on sent qu'on est plus dans le fantasme que dans la r&#233;alit&#233; (surtout celui a propos d'un certain "Roberto").


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

Pour que ce fil ne vire pas &#224; la c&#233;l&#233;bration des anciens, je rappelle que le G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok a fait un portrait touchant de deux nioubes (gard&#233;s anonymes)


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum le Russ Meyer de la bande dessinée ...


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour que ce fil ne vire pas à la célébration des anciens, je rappelle que le Général Amok a fait un portrait touchant de deux nioubes (gardés anonymes)


pour l'instant ce sont effectivement des portraits des "anciens" qui ont été _brossés_, mais des plus "jeunes" sont dans ma ligne de mire.... 



Patamach a dit:


> tirhum le Russ Meyer de la bande dessinée ...


mes "donzelles" sont souvent... _avantagées_; mais pas à ce point !!......  :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum;3962585

mes "donzelles" sont souvent... [I a dit:
			
		

> avantagées[/i]; mais pas à ce point !!......  :rateau:



Dommage ... 

Edit: tiens c'est quoi ce foutoir sur le quote/unquote ...


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

celui- l&#224; n'est pas un "_ancien_".... je ne me rappelle plus, pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, du fil o&#249; il avait post&#233; une vanne "_vaseuse_" !!.... 
j'avais donc post&#233; &#231;a en r&#233;ponse......  
_(c'&#233;tait pas m&#233;chant, j'aurais p&#251; faire pire....) _





_clic sur l'image....

_


Patamach a dit:


> (...) Edit: tiens c'est quoi ce foutoir sur le quote/unquote ...


nioube !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _(c'était pas méchant, j'aurais pû faire pire....) _



Genre un pieu en sapin dans le fion? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Genre un pieu en sapin dans le fion? :love: :love: :love:


va savoir......


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Ouaip. Mais m&#233;thode tr&#232;s pratique. Tu lui fais lever les bras, tu lui colles des boules de couleurs partout, tu mets des fringues rouges &#224; Amok, et t'es par&#233; pour No&#235;l.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a c'est vache... je peux t&#233;moigner que l'Amok n'a pas un seul cheveux blanc. Sa teinture est super bien faite.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3962668 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. Mais m&#233;thode tr&#232;s pratique. Tu lui fais lever les bras, tu lui colles des boules de couleurs partout, tu mets des fringues rouges &#224; Amok, et t'es par&#233; pour No&#235;l.


Les fringues rouges d'Amok? Tu veux dire la gu&#234;pi&#232;re que Bobby lui a offerte &#224; no&#235;l?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Oui oui. Le m&#234;me mod&#232;le que la tienne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

Le genre robe de burne à grelots?


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Les fringues rouges d'Amok? Tu veux dire la guêpière que Bobby lui a offerte à noël?





supermoquette a dit:


> Ça c'est vache... je peux témoigner que l'Amok n'a pas un seul cheveux blanc. Sa teinture est super bien faite.



Eh bien, en voilà déjà deux qui ne feront plus les malins !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est quand m&#234;me une belle bande de fumiers, hein mon loup ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

Arrêtez !! vous allez me donner des idées !!.......  

tout le monde (_enfin presque... _) va la reconnaître !....... :love:
_elle l'a mis dans sa signature.... 

_







un dessin pour une tentative de corruption auprès de Dory.......  :love:
_nan, j'ai pas touché à ta filleule, PATOCH' !!  

_


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Arrêtez !! vous allez me donner des idées !!.......
> 
> tout le monde (_enfin presque... _) va la reconnaître !....... :love:
> _elle l'a mis dans sa signature....
> ...



Une femme, en tenue de Bunny-Girl, nue et silencieuse : le rêve !


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3962697 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même une belle bande de fumiers, hein mon loup ?



Toi, tu ne perds rien pour attendre ! Pour l'instant, je reste sur une certaine réserve, mais un jour je dirais tout. Tout. Ce que tu aimes dans l'intimité, tes petites manies, le grain de beauté caché que tu grattes, bref, tout !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> nan, j'ai pas touch&#233; &#224; ta filleule, PATOCH' !!


Bah... Tu sais, elle est grande, et dans le genre je me d&#233;fend toute seule elle n'est pas mal du tout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Une femme, en tenue de Bunny-Girl, nue et silencieuse : le rêve !


Ouais, mais un rien balonnée, quand même...


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> tirhum le Russ Meyer de la bande dessinée ...


 
Ben, j'ai pas vu sofi pourtant ?


----------



## Patamach (11 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas l'immense honneur de connaitre Sofi, mais presque.


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, mais un rien balonnée, quand même...



C'est pas fait pour durer !


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> considéré comme une brute, par les "_bas de plafond_" ou les "_mous du bulbe_" (comme dirait quelqu'un....   )
> modos fachos !! disent-ils......
> ... soupir....
> 
> ...


effectivement 
je squatte ton fil pour mettre les quelques miens 
le chat du derrière, je ne sais plus où


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ... en chemizafleurs !!......   :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lui, en vrai, il porte ddes chemizafleurs, mais il est pas ibère


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

t'en as d'autres ?!.... 



P.S : je me souviens du premier..... voleur d'avion !!


----------



## dool (11 Septembre 2006)

...

J'empreinte tes citations titirhum


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> t'en as d'autres ?!....
> 
> 
> 
> P.S : je me souviens du premier..... voleur d'avion !!


vu que tu m'as pas fait, je m'etais servi moi m&#234;me (sans doute dans un fil &#224; coudbouls)


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> "_Au commencement, Dieu cr&#233;a_".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lui j'en parlais l&#224;, durant sa p&#233;riode podcast.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> celui-là, c'était pour le "tyran" Ponk dans le fil du "maître du Château"......
> _trop de pages dans ce fil pour rechercher le post précisément !!.... :afraid: _
> 
> 
> ...


Hé hé hé

Si un jour je reviens au pouvoir, ton agonie sera très très très longue...


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> ...
> 
> J'empreinte tes citations titirhum


"rien faire et laisser braire" ?!...  



Grug a dit:


> vu que tu m'as pas fait, je m'etais servi moi m&#234;me (sans doute dans un fil &#224; coudbouls)


un fil &#224; coudbouls !!... :afraid: :afraid: 



bon, j'en ai fait d'autres mais je ne les retrouve pas pour l'instant...... :mouais:



Grug a dit:


> lui j'en parlais l&#224;, durant sa p&#233;riode podcast.


'tain !! encore un fil que je ne connaissais pas !...... :mouais:
j'vas r'garder un peu &#231;a.... :love:


PonkHead a dit:


> H&#233; h&#233; h&#233;
> 
> Si un jour je reviens au pouvoir, ton agonie sera tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s longue...


"catch me, if you can" ..........   :love:


----------



## sofiping (11 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ben, j'ai pas vu sofi pourtant ?



J'arriiiive ... mais j'ai du mal à me défriser le ch'feux ... et sans lunettes j'ai du mal avec les cadrages !!! 


Bon sinon c'est cool ... y'en avait quelques uns qui m'avaient échappé  
Avais bien vu qu'il est pro-lifique le gars


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2006)

Chmizafleur, j'avais aussi tenté de l'utiliser dans un boulot (un clin d'il), mais finalement le client aimait pas sa tête (ni sa chemise), j'ai du les refaire.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

Magnifique.


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2006)

Je le montre pas à ma fille celui là. Roberto va supplanter johnny depp dans son coeur sinon


----------



## sofiping (11 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'immense honneur de connaitre Sofi, mais presque.



Rafraichi moi un peu la m&#233;moire darling ... je crois que j'avais un peu bu


----------



## Craquounette (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> pour l'instant ce sont effectivement des portraits des "anciens" qui ont été _brossés_, mais des plus "jeunes" sont dans ma ligne de mire....



Ben non y a pas que des vieux  

tirhum


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2006)

_note pour samedi : penser &#224; payer un coup &#224; tirhum.... un coup de gn&#244;le bien entendu, &#233;tant donn&#233; que le pays cauchois cause un patois picard-fran&#231;ais, on devrait s'intindre... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Ces dessins sont tout bonnement lamentable, c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire là-dessus.


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

j't'ai mis en t&#234;te de liste !!
aucune reconnaissance !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j't'ai mis en tête de liste !!


C'est bien ce que je dis : la-men-table.


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3963034 a dit:
			
		

> _note pour samedi : penser &#224; payer un coup &#224; tirhum.... un coup de gn&#244;le bien entendu, &#233;tant donn&#233; que le pays cauchois cause un patois picard-fran&#231;ais, on devrait s'intindre...
> _


je ne sais toujours pas si je vais pouvoir venir..... &#231;a ne d&#233;pend pas enti&#232;rement de moi !! :hein:
_(&#233;diteur et sc&#233;nariste qui n'arrivent pas &#224; s'entendre sur la date de RDV !!..  )_



DocEvil a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis : la-men-table.


amen !!..... 

 :love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

Chapeaux bas...Vous êtes vraiment doué...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2006)

Tu marches sur ton futal...


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

quand Roberto oublie de finir ses phrases........   
_ Dieu sait, qu'il en fait des phrases !!...._ :rateau:  :love:




_clic image...._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est un nouveau smiley &#231;a : "*&#8230;*" ?


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2006)

Je l'aime bien cette galerie de dessin, moi.  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3963564 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un nouveau smiley ça : "**" ?



c'est mon préféré... :rateau:  :love:

et moi aussi je l'aime bien le "coup de crayon" de tirhum...


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je l'aime bien cette galerie de dessin, moi.  :love:


 
galerie de seins ça marche aussi non ?


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2006)

S'ils sont pas trop gros, alors. Les gros, j'aime pas trop.


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

_moi je les aime tous.........._ 

:rose: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> S'ils sont pas trop gros, alors. Les gros, j'aime pas trop.



MP à sofiping... Ah tu vois!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> S'ils sont pas trop gros, alors. Les gros, j'aime pas trop.


_
j'étais un peu comme toi avant... mais j'ai vu un sublime autoportrait de sofi (son visage, rien que son visage lassé) et depuis, je suis prêt à quelques sacrifices...   :love:_


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> S'ils sont pas trop gros, alors. Les gros, j'aime pas trop.



C'est pas une raison pour en dégouter les autres !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas une raison pour en dégouter les autres !


 
Je suis d'accord, avec le garde chiourme pour une fois !!!


----------



## rezba (12 Septembre 2006)

J'essaye de d&#233;gouter personne. Chacun ses go&#251;ts. Je vous laisse les gros nibards, j'ai mis fin &#224; mon &#339;dipe depuis longtemps. Et je suis pas pour la cravate de notaire.


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2006)

en parlant de seins...... 
un "essorage" pour l'&#233;ponge.... 
je ne sais plus o&#249; je l'ai post&#233;e celle-ci... 
_(moins bien ce dessin-l&#224;; trop "vite fait".... :hein: )
_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Septembre 2006)

objectif num sans doute  (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu ce dessin passer, et n'&#233;tant pas un acharn&#233; du bar, &#231;a laisse peu de choix )


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

J'aurais dis "d&#233;fragmenter ou pas ? "


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2006)

encore un sur Roberto... 
ou "_comment il se concentre_", quand il fait des piges dans des agences ou &#339;uvrent de jolies collaboratrices.....  :love:






_ probablement dans ce fil l&#224;...._


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> encore un sur Roberto...
> ou "_comment il se concentre_", quand il fait des piges dans des agences ou uvrent de jolies collaboratrices.....  :love:
> 
> _probablement dans ce fil là...._



Et que faisait la main droite de la jeune fille pendant que... ? Non, non, je m'égare


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a, c'est l&#224;


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2006)

Mon fiston aussi, il avait posté un "petit miqué". C'était ici, et pitin©, ça nous rajeunis pas !


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

Ah bin justement, c'est ce que je disais, je les trouve extra tes croquis à l'arrache sur l'ambiance d'un fil, et tes zoulis dessins. 
Content qu'il y ait un fil pour réunir tout ça, surtout que j'en avait raté.

Et en plus fierté de toutes les fiertés, y eu un fil (celui de mimi cracra je crois), où mon avatar a eu l'honneur de se faire croquer par Tirhum.:love: Comme quoi il fait pas que les vieux, ni les piliers de bar.   Il sait croquer la fraicheur, la spontanéité, la liberté...que dis je ?...l'astrale lumière d'un nioube.  
Bon j'ai pas encore réussi à l'insérer correctement dans mon profil mais ça va viendre.:rose:


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2006)

t'es sûre de ça ?!... 
je ne me rappelle pas avoir croqué ton avatar; il ressemblait à quoi déjà ?!.... 
la flemme de chercher, là, tout de suite... 
_ quelques... dizaines de dessins sur le DD..... 
les originaux papiers dans les cartons... j'en parle même pas !!... _:afraid:


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2006)

_moi je me marre &#224; l'id&#233;e que Roberto m'ayant vu dans mes &#339;uvres me croque pour sa future BD, promis, je mettrais un dessin, en vitrine alors ! 

parce que tirhum m'a un peu oubli&#233; l&#224;...

alors voyons, lisons la brochure envoy&#233;e par benjamin "rubrique avertissement... avertissement de 15 points... hum... deux suffisent pour le ban" tout &#224; fait ce qu'il me faut &#231;a !  

 
_


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2006)

Ok, ok, je poste un autoportrait de suite..... ah, non, c'est pas le bon fil !!....  :love: 

un dessin en rapport avec al&#232;m _(nan, ce n'est pas lui, ou alors il a bien chang&#233; !!.... :rateau: )
_la _"raison"_ du dessin..... 
et donc sur le post suivant j'essaie de me "_rattraper_"......



_clic...._


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

pas p&#251; m'en emp&#234;cher !!..... :rose: 
c'est l&#224;... et je la poste ici pour ne pas la "perdre" dans les _m&#233;andres_ du forum.... 





Amok ?!.... 
:casse: :casse:


----------



## Amok (14 Septembre 2006)

Je vois que tu aimes vivre *tr&#232;s* dangereusement !














Ceci &#233;tant, force est de constater que c'est ressemblant !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Septembre 2006)

On voit quand même nettement que ce loup ne boit pas que de l'eau...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je vois que tu aimes vivre *tr&#232;s* dangereusement !
> 
> 
> Ceci &#233;tant, force est de constater que c'est ressemblant !



glupppssss !! _(bruit de d&#233;glutition)_..... :casse: :casse: :sick:

rendez-vous au prochain dessin !!


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> On voit quand m&#234;me nettement que ce loup ne boit pas que de l'eau...


_h&#233; quouo, ch'&#233;ti in leu ki vo boaisier ch&#233;s boaiy&#232;tes kin il n'oro posser ch'nuit &#224; trop chucher d'eul lambic ? mi ch'dis qu'i f'ro bin d'prind' sin nasu qui nifle eud'mackie avec lui et d'oller al'p&#232;ke ! avin ch'leu il &#233;to bin bieu et vertillant et mint'nint il &#233;to teu mafl&#233; &#224; passer sin temps &#224; motcher ch&#233;s pronnes eud'ch'galmite (ch&#233;s nioubes quouo)...

ahlala, il faut d&#233;craper cho leu &#233; n'in faire in vieux b&#233;lot, mets-y donc in moll&#233; d'bistouille dins sin verre !!! 

ps : moults excuses pour la charte, certain mot serait interdit en fran&#231;ais...  sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace (yo!) &#224; min b&#233;lot quinquin d'CCM, va qu&#232;re tin dico ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Incor un peu et ch'pisso su'm qu&#233;yel...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Septembre 2006)

:love:  

Sinon, chu dinch'nord el semaine prochaine...  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3967874 a dit:
			
		

> _h&#233; quouo, ch'&#233;ti in leu ki vo boaisier ch&#233;s boaiy&#232;tes kin il n'oro posser ch'nuit &#224; trop chucher d'eul lambic ? mi ch'dis qu'i f'ro bin d'prind' sin nasu qui nifle eud'mackie avec lui et d'oller al'p&#232;ke ! avin ch'leu il &#233;to bin bieu et vertillant et mint'nint il &#233;to teu mafl&#233; &#224; passer sin temps &#224; motcher ch&#233;s pronnes eud'ch'galmite (ch&#233;s nioubes quouo)...
> 
> ahlala, il faut d&#233;craper cho leu &#233; n'in faire in vieux b&#233;lot, mets-y donc in moll&#233; d'bistouille dins sin verre !!!
> 
> ...


Magnifique.


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Sinon, chu dinch'nord el semaine prochaine...  :love:


_
mi ochi !!   

ça te dit un resto sur la côte d'Opale, on devrait y être entre lundi et mardi !  (à Berck)_


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



Ca me rapelle un truc:

"M. Leo Ledwidge, de Portland, qui va sur ses 106 ans, a répondu              à loriginal qui lui demandait le secret de sa longévité              : « Je cours après les filles dans les bois. Cest              bon pour le cur. »"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Sinon, chu dinch'nord el semaine prochaine...  :love:


Bon... On s'la fait cette mousse ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

A Anderlecht ?


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2006)

_Lille suffira je pense. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

A vot&#233; !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Magnifique.



Oui, ho ; hein... il faut mesure garder


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


>



Ah quand même ! Ben t'as pris ton temps pour arriver ici, toi ! 



  

:love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah quand m&#234;me ! Ben t'as pris ton temps pour arriver ici, toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vi..... on attend les dessins maintenant......   


post&#233;e dans les..."_catacombes_" du forum....  

une "_id&#233;alisation_", en r&#233;action &#224; cet autoportrait..... :rateau:  






_JP ...._ 

_H&#233;h&#233;h&#233;, vous l'aviez oubli&#233; cet autoportrait, l&#224;.. hein ?!
ainsi que celui qui le pr&#233;c&#232;de dans la page du m&#234;me fil......_


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

suite à un "Bronx" pas possible dans le fil du jeu "_le Maître du Château_"..... 

un dessin pour conclure ce bazar ?!.....


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

ah oui, moi aussi j'ai constat&#233; la triste ambiance du fil sus nomm&#233;


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

Tant que je l'ai sous la main je me joins &#224; vous !   



_(Je ne le met pas directement ici, because 800px, trop lourd, blabla, la flemme etc...)_


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2006)

z'&#232;tes partants pour &#234;tre dessinateurs dans le "_journal du ch&#226;teau_", les gars ?!....  :love: 
_oui, toi aussi, Rob' !! ... 


P.S : N&#176;6... 

_


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2006)

_Robbie,.... Robbie, ...... Robbie !!..... _  


celui- l&#224;, se trouve ici !!....   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

Le dernier qui' m'a trait&#233; de hippie il a plus mal aux dents...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le dernier qui' m'a trait&#233; de hippie il a plus mal aux dents...


'sp&#232;ce de Bobo.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 'spèce de Bobo.


Ah ben là par contre j'ai la panoplie complète: un iMac G5 20", une New Beetle jaune, un abonnement aux Inrocks.. Me manque plus la consultation hebdomadaire chez le psy...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben là par contre j'ai la panoplie complète: un iMac G5 20", une New Beetle jaune, un abonnement aux Inrocks.. Me manque plus la consultation hebdomadaire chez le psy...


Je suis d&#233;&#231;u, mais d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> un abonnement aux Inrocks



Marrant, je t'imaginais plutôt abonné aux "on the rock" !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis déçu, mais déçu.



Par contre, moi je ne suis jamais déçu avec le bitmik (une New Beetle jaune !!! :affraid: mon dieu !!! :rateau: )
 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Par contre, moi je ne suis jamais déçu avec le bitmik (une New Beetle jaune !!! :affraid: mon dieu !!! :rateau: )
> :love:


Ah ben bobo et azuréen... faut c'qui faut!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben bobo et azuréen... faut c'qui faut!



La New Beetle jaune... c'est bien ça qu'on appelle un "aspirateur à Cagoles"... non ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> La New Beetle jaune... c'est bien &#231;a qu'on appelle un "aspirateur &#224; Cagoles"... non ?


Si 
Mais faut pas la prendre cabriolet si non y'a n'importe quoi qui saute dedans


----------



## krystof (18 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben là par contre j'ai la panoplie complète: une New Beetle jaune


 

Le pire, c'est que c'est vrai. Je confirme


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je l'aime bien cette galerie de dessin, moi.  :love:


tu l'aimes toujours autant ?!..... _mon rezbounet ?!... _ :love:

le _contexte_ du dessin est là..... 






_les oreilles de Bayrou... mouais, ça te va pas trop bien.... finalement ?!....._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Par contre, moi je ne suis jamais déçu avec le bitmik (une New Beetle jaune !!! :affraid: mon dieu !!! :rateau: )
> :love:




je l'ai en noire et c'est une bonne voiture. Surprenante d'ailleurs. Bien joué JPmiss


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et en plus fierté de toutes les fiertés, y eu un fil (celui de mimi cracra je crois), où mon avatar a eu l'honneur de se faire croquer par Tirhum.:love: Comme quoi il fait pas que les vieux, ni les piliers de bar. Il sait croquer la fraicheur, la spontanéité, la liberté...que dis je ?...l'astrale lumière d'un nioube.
> Bon j'ai pas encore réussi à l'insérer correctement dans mon profil mais ça va viendre.:rose:


Bon faut que j'arrête de boire.:modo: 
Ca n'est absolument pas Thirum qui m'a croquée, mais Philire. Je le mets là.
Mille pardons, je sors de ce fil sur la pointe des pieds.J'ai encore dit une connerie. P'tin, j'y arriverais jamais:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2006)

Hinhinhin... j'l'savais k'c'&#233;tait pas moi !! :rateau: :rateau:

_pas une m&#233;moire de poisson rouge, moi !! _


----------



## teo (19 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> encore un sur Roberto...
> ou "_comment il se concentre_", quand il fait des piges dans des agences ou uvrent de jolies collaboratrices.....  :love:


*Oulrikaaaah ?*

  


J'ai bon Roberto ?  




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah quand même ! Ben t'as pris ton temps pour arriver ici, toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben justement il était très occupé   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon faut que j'arrête de boire.:modo:



Depuis le temps que je me tue à te le répéter, Sue Helen...


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tu l'aimes toujours autant ?!..... _mon rezbounet ?!... _ :love:
> 
> le _contexte_ du dessin est là.....
> 
> ...




Y'a du patoch dans ce mec là, aussi  

Quant aux oreilles..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Y'a du patoch dans ce mec là, aussi



C'est pas faux... Celui du milieu, en particulier... mais pas les oreilles...


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pas faux... Celui du milieu, en particulier... mais pas les oreilles...



Oui, tes yeux... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Je comprends pas... &#231;a ne clignote pourtant pas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Oui, tes yeux... :love:



Toi, au moins, tu les as vus


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

J'ai réussit à les apercevoir ...  
Mais dur dur quand même de les voir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

et encore, vous les avez pas vu au r&#233;veil apr&#232;s 4 hrs de sommeil et quelques dcl de boissons alambiqu&#233;es et autres boissons ferment&#233;es... :affraid: :sick:   :love:


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et encore, vous les avez pas vu au réveil après 4 hrs de sommeil et quelques dcl de boissons alambiquées et autres boissons fermentées... :affraid: :sick:   :love:


Ah elle est sâoule Hélène ?  (Patochman )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah elle est sâoule Hélène ?  (Patochman )



File!  
Rhââââââ, la sale bête!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah elle est sâoule Hélène ?  (Patochman )



NON mademoiselle, concernant MONSIEUR Patoch, on dit "fatigué"... saoul, en aucun cas...
Un peu plus de respect pour un ami qui fait honneur à la table et à la "cave" s'il vous plaît...   :mouais: 

 :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pas faux... Celui du milieu, en particulier... mais pas les oreilles...


mon TDB en a pris plein les..... "_oreilles_" !! 
_(rezba !!... j'adore ton "prix citron" !....  :love:  )


_les r&#233;veils selon rob'....







roberto &#233;coute de la daube, si, si !!......._  :love: 
_


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah elle est sâoule Hélène ?  (Patochman )


pascal 77 sors de ce corp :affraid:


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Y'a du patoch dans ce mec là, aussi
> 
> Quant aux oreilles..



C'est ça, hein ? Il m'a mis les oreilles de patoch !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> mon TDB en a pris plein les..... "_oreilles_" !!



Et encore, çà aurait pu être pire  

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum._


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2006)

Cessez un peu, s'il vous plait, avec les  "_vous devriez etc..._",  "_je n'arrive pas &#224; bouler_" et autres posts du m&#234;me moule. Ca devient une habitude, et ca tourne en rond. Faites une recherche avec ces termes, vous allez comprendre ce que je veux dire : c'est carr&#233;ment r&#233;curent.

Quand on aime les propos ou les cr&#233;ations d'un membre,  et que le message ne peut pas passer par les points discos, autant d&#233;velopper par un message priv&#233; ou une rencontre iChat et engager une vraie discussion, bien plus agr&#233;able pour le destinataire qu'un copier / coller de boule bloqu&#233;e. Je compte sur vous, les "anciens", pour ne pas filer de mauvaises habitudes aux nouveaux.


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; amok.


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2006)

*Niveau d'infraction*   : Niveau 1: recommandations simples du forum  - Dur&#233;e : 7 jours.

Monsieur krystof, vous glissez lentement sur une pente savonneuse qui vous m&#234;ne directement &#224; l'opprobe de vos voisins de palier, au rejet de vos amis et &#224; la vasectomie forc&#233;e !


----------



## Nobody (22 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> *Niveau d'infraction*   : Niveau 1: recommandations simples du forum  - Durée : 7 jours.
> 
> Monsieur krystof, vous glissez lentement sur une pente savonneuse qui vous mêne directement à l'opprobe de vos voisins de palier, au rejet de vos amis et à la vasectomie forcée !



En même temps, tu demandais de ne plus faire de copier/coller, il n'en a pas fait. Sinon, ton pseudo comporterait une majuscule.


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Sinon, ton pseudo comporterait une majuscule.




C'est surtout ça qui a vexé môôssieur...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2006)

Moi, Monsieur Amok, j'ai jamais écrit ce genre de conneries, car je ne boule que rouge...

Et en général on ne s'en vente pas quand ça marche pas...

Le boulage rouge, se pratique seul, dans une chambre sombre...

Le bouleur regarde derrière lui avant de commettre son forfait... il a peur d'être vu, il sait qu'il va se mettre à dos un gentil posteur crétin comme ses pieds... il sait qu'il n'est pas gentil, il sait que c'est mal...

Il a la trique...


----------



## Lila (22 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> .... bien plus agréable pour le destinataire qu'un copier / coller de boule bloquée.....




...  en même temps les boules bloquées ça a jamais été agréable...d'où la nécéssité de cet espace pour exprimer son mécontentement......

..hein quoi ???

..ah oui .....
...je sors


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> engager une vraie discussion, bien plus agréable pour le destinataire qu'un copier / coller *de boule bloquée*.



Tu veux parler de ça ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

et celle-l&#224; !! les "_foutriquets_".....  
vous la voulez o&#249; ?!......


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et celle-là !! les "_foutriquets_".....
> vous la voulez où ?!......
> 
> pitit miqué



Vu la forme, dans la lune ...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Et une blague cochonne de pascal77


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux parler de ça ? :rateau:



Étonnant que personne n'ait pensé au bac à glaçons à placer sous la chaise pour laisser tremper délicatement façon présentation de caviar :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Étonnant que personne n'ait pensé au bac à glaçons à placer sous la chaise pour laisser tremper délicatement façon présentation de caviar :rateau:



Ca sent le vécu !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca sent le vécu !



Je compense en imagination ce qui me manque en choses essentielles


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je compense en imagination ce qui me manque en choses essentielles



T'as pas de bac à glaçons ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as pas de bac &#224; gla&#231;ons ?  :affraid: :affraid:



Non, je n'ai pas de scie circulaire  :affraid:


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2006)

"Le jour se lève, et c'est demain, encore un verre, j'entends la mer" !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> vous allez comprendre ce que je veux dire : c'est carrément récurent



Bon, ok, on s'plaint plus qu'on peut pas bouler, mais...
On peut continuer à être chiant avec les fôtes d'aurtograf?

...
Nan, passqu'à "récurrent" ya deux R...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon, ok, on s'plaint plus qu'on peut pas bouler, mais...
> On peut continuer à être chiant avec les fôtes d'aurtograf?
> 
> ...
> Nan, passqu'à "récurrent" ya deux R...


C'est marrant ce que tu dis-là parce que, vois-tu, y'a aussi deux N à "banni".


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est marrant ce que tu dis-là parce que, vois-tu, y'a aussi deux N à "banni".



Cher môôôssieur Evil.

Je vous dirais bien des choses sur mon impuissance disco, mais je pense que c'est une mauvaise idée.
Puis-je plutôt développer par un message privé ou une rencontre iChat et engager une vraie discussion, bien plus agréable pour le destinataire qu'un copier / coller de boule bloquée?

Je pourrai ainsi vous indiquer bien plus efficacement les endroits ou vous pouvez vous carrer vos vannes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Cher m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur Evil.
> 
> Je vous dirais bien des choses sur mon impuissance disco, mais je pense que c'est une mauvaise id&#233;e.
> Puis-je plut&#244;t d&#233;velopper par un message priv&#233; ou une rencontre iChat et engager une vraie discussion, bien plus agr&#233;able pour le destinataire qu'un copier / coller de boule bloqu&#233;e?
> ...


Cher Monsieur Nountchak,

Je suis extr&#234;mement curieux de conna&#238;tre les endroits que vous &#233;voquez dans votre courrier et je vous attends afin d'en discuter plus avant. Vos interventions, aussi p&#233;rilleuses que r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es, devraient vous permettre d'avoir bient&#244;t &#224; votre disposition tout le temps que vous souhaitez. Je vous esp&#232;re donc au plus vite.

Votre d&#233;vou&#233;,

DocEvil

P.S. : _Aimez-vous le th&#233; fum&#233; ?_


----------



## utc (24 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Cher môôôssieur Evil.
> 
> Je vous dirais bien des choses sur mon impuissance disco, mais je pense que c'est une mauvaise idée.
> Puis-je plutôt développer par un message privé ou une rencontre iChat et engager une vraie discussion, bien plus agréable pour le destinataire qu'un copier / coller de boule bloquée?
> ...



* Je pourrai ainsi vous indiquer bien plus efficacement les endroits ou vous pouvez vous carrer vos vannes.

*EXCELLENT !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> P.S. : _Aimez-vous le thé fumé ?_



Ouais, ouais... 
Dans le salon de La Horde©, c'est lui qui faisait cendrier... Un peu comme James Dean, quoi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

utc a dit:


> EXCELLENT !


Les félicitations d'utc, c'est toujours un gage de qualité.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les f&#233;licitations d'utc, c'est toujours un gage de qualit&#233;.


Jen suis encore tout retourn&#233;. 

Par contre pour l'histoire du cendrier, c'est faux!
C'&#233;tait Ed qui faisait cendrier, souvenez vous.
Moi, j'&#233;tais &#224; la porte avec jp.



EDIT : 
Au temps pour moi, je viens de me souvenir qu'Ed &#233;tait affect&#233; aux urinoirs, mais je ne me souviens pas bien pourquoi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon, ok, on s'plaint plus qu'on peut pas bouler, mais...
> On peut continuer à être chiant avec les fôtes d'aurtograf?
> 
> ...
> Nan, passqu'à "récurrent" ya deux R...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Cher môôôssieur Evil.
> 
> Je vous dirais bien des choses sur mon impuissance disco, mais je pense que c'est une mauvaise idée.
> Puis-je plutôt développer par un message privé ou une rencontre iChat et engager une vraie discussion, bien plus agréable pour le destinataire qu'un copier / coller de boule bloquée?
> ...





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Jen suis encore tout retourné.
> 
> Par contre pour l'histoire du cendrier, c'est faux!
> C'était Ed qui faisait cendrier, souvenez vous.
> ...



Bobby, Bobby, Bobby.

Pfff, la première chose, quand on est pas venu depuis longtemps, c'est de dire bonjour. 

Se moquer des capacités d'écriture d'Amok, c'est pas très malin non plus. 
Enfin, tout le monde sait ici que tu n'es pas très malin. 
Si, en plus, tu fais des propositions indécentes à DocEvil, on est en droit de s'inquiéter.
Bien évidemment, je te passe tes familiarités avec les hautes fonctions que j'assure au sein de la Horde, et qui n'ont rien à voir avec les chiottes (c'est Patoch qui fait l'accueil des nioubs dans "vous êtes ici --> X" depuis que tu es parti)...

Mais qu'est-ce que tu fous???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si, en plus, tu fais des propositions indécentes à DocEvil, on est en droit de s'inquiéter.


Prie pour que je n'aie jamais sous mes doigts le moyen de te nucléer...


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2006)

beaucoup de posts hors sujet, non ?


----------



## Lila (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> "Le jour se lève, et c'est demain, encore un verre, j'entends la mer" !




....et ça c'est hors charte ....:mouais: ..."incitation à l'abus d'alcool" ....(ou de poésie) ....

..... 

.... 

...PS : même pas peur


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2006)

revenons au sujet...... :style:
_(si vous n'avez pas de dessins &#224; poster... n'est-ce-pas ?!!...   )

_celui-ci se trouve l&#224;......._  :love: :love:
candidature de mado dans "le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau"..... 


_


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

.... mado, suite......... :style:







 :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Septembre 2006)

....bon ben je crois que je vais aller faire un tour au chateau....  :love: ..

..comme ça ...histoire de visiter .....:rose:


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2006)

Toujours au chateau, o&#249; le spectacle bat son plein&#8230;


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2006)

Nom de nom que j'ai pas l'air commode !!!!!   

Mais ça rajoute un peu d'intérêt au chateau !


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Mais ça rajoute un peu d'intérêt au chateau !


C'est clair. La créativité des hommes n'en ai que plus exacerbée. Bravo Grug 
J'adore ma djeule et la tronche de prince charmant de Fab'fab. Ca lui va comme un gant.


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est clair. La créativité des hommes n'en ai que plus exacerbée. Bravo Grug
> J'adore ma djeule et la tronche de prince charmant de Fab'fab. Ca lui va comme un gant.




Je plussoie 

Est-il possible de le récuperer en format plus grand ?


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je plussoie
> 
> Est-il possible de le récuperer en format plus grand ?


En un poil plus grand (mais tjrs en 72 dpi), et surtout moins compress&#233; : l&#224;

si vraiment tu veux une version &#224; imprimer (mais ce n'est qu'un croquis), dis le moi et je le rescanne


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> En un poil plus grand (mais tjrs en 72 dpi), et surtout moins compressé : là



Je me pose tout de même une question : qui a bien pousser Sofiping du haut de la falaise


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me pose tout de même une question : qui a bien pousser Sofiping du haut de la falaise



Surtout qu'apparemment, on l'a dégoupillée avant ... :casse:

Par contre, Amok, il fait quoi, là, ou il a fourré sa tête ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2006)

Heu c'est pas tibo qui fourre sa ta t&#234;te plut&#244;t ..? 

Non parce que Amok on le distingue bien sur les remparts ..


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

et moi je survole la piétaille mêlée... :style:

Grug....


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Heu c'est pas tibo qui fourre sa ta tête plutôt ..?
> 
> Non parce que Amok on le distingue bien sur les remparts ..



Où ça ? entre Grug et doquéville ? C'est pas Amok, ça, je cherche depuis le départ qui à la tête du chien de berger de Tex Avery comme avatar


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Heu c'est pas tibo qui fourre sa ta tête plutôt ..?



Impossible, j'étais maîtresse du château donc bien au-dessus de la mêlée


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Où ça ? entre Grug et doquéville ? C'est pas Amok, ça, je cherche depuis le départ qui à la tête du chien de berger de Tex Avery comme avatar




un loup est un loup, et Amok eut longtemps celui de tex avery, jusqu'&#224; ce que l'&#226;ge lui impose de prendre une t&#234;te de loup plus respectable&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

p'ting et j'étais toujours pas là!


c'est quoi cette mèlée?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2006)

Et je n'aurais qu'un mot pour toi P 77 ...

HA HA !!!


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

la belle _"Lapine bleue_" en difficult&#233; dans la superproduction : " *20'000 Nums sous les mers*"...  :love: 






Stargazer a dit:


> Et je n'aurais qu'un mot pour toi P 77 ...
> HA HA !!!


_&#231;a s'appelle prendre un vent !!..._


----------



## sofiping (28 Septembre 2006)

OULAAAAA Thiruuuuuuum c'est pas l'moment d'la faire pousser !!! et pis DOOOOOl !!! qu'est ce tu fiches la au lieu de faire chmire ton jules pour qu'il change pour la quinzième fois le papier peint de la chambre du p'tit !!!

Quant au boxon au pied du chateau ... je precise que personne ne m'a jeter ... je suis assez grande pour y arriver toute seule !!!


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2006)

Tu rigoles ma Sofi, j'attends que ça !!!! Mais apparement j'ai un Tanguy dans le ventre....:mouais:  
Et je fais ce que je veux quand je veux et où je veux d'abord...même à distance je peux le faire chier mon zob tu sais !

Puis comme je disais "en bas", y'a personne pour me donner un coup dans le derrière, faut bien que je force !!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _ça s'appelle prendre un vent !!..._



C'est parfait pour faire virevolter mes bouclettes !


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> un loup est un loup, et Amok eut longtemps celui de tex avery, jusqu'&#224; ce que l'&#226;ge lui impose de prendre une t&#234;te de loup plus respectable&#8230;



Absolument exact. Remember ?






(le format, Grug, c'&#233;tait justement pour voir tous les d&#233;tails ! Merci !  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Et je n'aurais qu'un mot pour toi P 77 ...
> 
> HA HA !!!





Grug a dit:


> un loup est un loup, et Amok eut longtemps celui de tex avery, jusqu'&#224; ce que l'&#226;ge lui impose de prendre une t&#234;te de loup plus respectable&#8230;





Amok a dit:


> Absolument exact. Remember ?



A vrai dire, &#231;a :



me fait plus penser &#224; ce perso (Non, pas l'&#233;cureuil):



qu'&#224; celui ci :


----------



## sofiping (28 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Tu rigoles ma Sofi, j'attends que ça !!!! Mais apparement j'ai un Tanguy dans le ventre....:mouais:
> 
> Puis comme je disais "en bas", y'a personne pour me donner un coup dans le derrière, faut bien que je force !!!



Tu sais qu'y en a qui sont jamais sortis !!! :affraid:  

j'te l'donne moi ton coup de pied au luc si tu veux ... mais tu viendras pas te plaindre après ... ok ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> qu'&#224; celui ci :



Celui-ci porte en effet la truffe bien plus haute


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2006)

Tirhum tes dessins sont... sont... sont des dessins !
Ils nous permettent d'entrevoir un avenir plus rigolo.
Entre nous, les *piliers du Bar* nous r&#233;jouissent.
H&#233;las ! La charte ! La charte mon pauv' mossieur
t'emp&#234;chera de croquer aussi des *piliers de mine !*


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: :rateau:......

c'est toujours aussi fort ce que tu prends, "_Darling_" !!...  
va falloir que tu m'en parles (_et que tu m'en donnes, &#233;videmment !.._) passque l&#224;, vu les effets... :mouais: :rateau:

bref !!....  J'EN VEUX, AUSSI !!...  :love:


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2006)

L'eau des volcans d'Auvergne, rien de tel pour péter le feu.


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A vrai dire, &#231;a :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui mais bon, l&#224; il est en vieux g&#233;n&#233;ral fatigu&#233;, l'ennemi n'est pas l&#224;, il ne sera sans doute pas h&#233;ros.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Septembre 2006)

Super Grug, super.


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2006)

Pendant ce temps, au château, la maîtresse, qui gouverne de la chambre rose, réfléchi à des aménagements constitutionnels


----------



## Lila (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, au château, la maîtresse, qui gouverne de la chambre rose, réfléchi à des aménagements constitutionnels



...c'est du racolage en bonne :love: ..;et bonnnnnne forme ça non ?


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, au château, la maîtresse, qui gouverne de la chambre rose, réfléchi à des aménagements constitutionnels



Parfois, je me sens des points communs avec Michel Picolli. Et pas que l'âge !


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *non au monopole de tirhum sur les filles déshabillées !*


'bécile !!...  :love: 


Grug a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, au château, la maîtresse, qui gouverne de la chambre rose, réfléchi à des aménagements constitutionnels


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> 'bécile !!...  :love:


 
Ben, non, je vais avoir besoin de toi..


----------



## macelene (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Pendant ce temps, au château, la maîtresse, qui gouverne de la chambre rose, réfléchi à des aménagements constitutionnels
> 
> *en image : "La Belle Châtelaine Rose"*
> ​




en même temps  on pourrait pas l'avoir en grand pour décorer notre bureau ?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ben, non, je vais avoir besoin de toi..


je viens, j'accours, je vole !! 



 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je viens, j'accours, je vole !!   :love:



Oups, le tapis ! :rateau: Dommage


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je viens, j'accours, je vole !!
> 
> 
> 
> :love:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oups, le tapis ! :rateau: Dommage


avec un gros crayon.......  
gaffe à toi Tibo !!....


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> en même temps  on pourrait pas l'avoir en grand pour décorer notre bureau ?  :love:


suffit de mettre du rose autour  
(parceque bon, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; fait &#224; la tablette et au format)


----------



## tirhum (7 Octobre 2006)

&#224; jour sp&#233;cial, dessin sp&#233;cial !!.....  :love:
_ c'&#233;tait hier !!.... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2006)

T'as oubli&#233; les clous rouill&#233;s, au travers de la batte de baise b&#244;l


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


>



Mais à qui ce dessin me fait penser ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as oublié les clous rouillés, au travers de la batte de baise bôl



Et coquées les rangers stp


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> comme certains ont pu le remarquer (_ou en faire les frais..._   :love: ), je me "_répand_" en p'tits dessins qui parfois concernent certains posteurs ou une situation donnée dans un fil.....
> 
> cela fait plusieurs fois que l'on me demande par MP, les images en question; qui sont noyées dans le flot des nombreux fils du bar (en majorité) et dans d'autres fils......




Tu peux me faire en train de baffer Alem ? 

Ce serait une source de jouissance inépuisable pour moi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu peux me faire en train de baffer Alem ?
> 
> Ce serait une source de jouissance inépuisable pour moi


L'inverse serait beaucoup plus dr&#244;le pour nous tous.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

C'est m&#234;me p&#244; drole.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Octobre 2006)

Ah que si !!!! :love:


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah que si !!!! :love:



_si même l'ancêtre le dit... :love: :love:

_


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2006)

Je ne suis pas vieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas vieux



Mais nan, t'est pas vieux, mais arrête de laisser trainer ton dentier partout, et n'oublie pas ton déambulateur, trooper !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas vieux


C'est vrai. T'es largement aussi jeune qu'Amok.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2006)

Ah non, le d&#233;ambulateur, je l'ai pr&#234;t&#233; &#224; Bassman pour sa r&#233;&#233;duc


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est vrai. T'es largement aussi jeune qu'Amok.



Voilà, parfaitement... merci Doc'


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est vrai. T'es largement aussi jeune qu'Amok.





Il est si vieux que ça mon par un ?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il est si vieux que ça mon par un ?



Mais non, il est encore vert.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais non, il est encore vert.




Vert mais un peu mûr quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vert mais un peu mûr quand même



:affraid: C'est incroyable comme certains sont inventifs pour trouver de nouvelles méthodes de suicide :affraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

Ben c'est &#231;a la jeunesse


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben c'est ça la jeunesse



_"Il faut vivre vite, mourir jeune et faire un beau cadavre"_?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

Oui


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux toujours essayer de mourir jeune, mais pour le beau cadavre c'est foutu.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

T'es bien plac&#233; pour parler vu ton physique  

Pis regarde la photo dans mon profil, je ferai pt&#234;t pas un beau cadavre, mais au moins il sera original


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pis regarde la photo dans mon profil, je ferai ptêt pas un beau cadavre, mais au moins il sera original


Dis donc, petit, je te rappelle que ce sujet est dédié aux piliers du Bar, pas aux porteurs de layette. Faudrait peut-être voir à faire profil bas, surtout quand on a moins de 1000 posts au compteur.


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2006)

> Dis donc, petit, je te rappelle que ce sujet est dédié aux piliers du Bar, pas aux porteurs de layette. Faudrait peut-être voir à faire profil bas, surtout quand on a moins de 10 000 posts au compteur.



a tiens ... ça marche aussi :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas le nombre de post au compteur qui change la qualité des messages


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est pas le nombre de post au compteur qui change la qualité des messages


Ça, c'est la théorie. En pratique, on n'attend rien de toi qui soit au-dessus de tes compétences. N'est pas DocEvil qui veut.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça, c'est la théorie. En pratique, on n'attend rien de toi qui soit au-dessus de tes compétences.



J'aurais pas du attendre non plus au-dessus des tiennes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'aurais pas du attendre non plus au-dessus des tiennes


Ah mais, tu peux.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

Oui, puis je peux esp&#233;rer gagner au loto aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Octobre 2006)

Qui se charge de mettre les fess&#233;es en g&#233;n&#233;ral?
Le parrain, non?


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça, c'est la théorie. En pratique, on n'attend rien de toi qui soit au-dessus de tes compétences. N'est pas DocEvil qui veut.





Ich bin ein DocEvil 

oublions donc  :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Qui se charge de mettre les fessées en général?
> Le parrain, non?





Non. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Qui se charge de mettre les fessées en général?
> Le parrain, non?


Quand on frappe un merdeux, il ne faut pas s'étonner d'avoir les doigts qui puent. L'hygiène irréprochable d'Amok, particulièrement depuis son placement à la maison Sainte-Monique, lui interdit de s'abaisser à cette besogne.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand on frappe un merdeux, il ne faut pas s'étonner d'avoir les doigts qui puent. L'hygiène irréprochable d'Amok, particulièrement depuis son placement à la maison Sainte-Monique, lui interdit de s'abaisser à cette besogne.




Au moins quand on frappe un abruti, on devient pas plus con


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Au moins quand on frappe un abruti, on devient pas plus con


Voire. Je n'ai pas d'abruti sous la main pour tenter l'expérience.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

J'arr&#234;te l&#224;, apr&#232;s certaines personnes m&#233;disantes me diraient d&#233;sagr&#233;able


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'arr&#234;te l&#224;, apr&#232;s certaines personnes m&#233;disantes me diraient d&#233;sagr&#233;able


Eh ben voil&#224; les enfants, c'&#233;tait pas bien compliqu&#233;.  Comme d'hab.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Octobre 2006)

Quoique j'ai eu une frustration aujourd'hui (





> Vous avez *retiré* trop de points de réputations ces dernières 24heures


 c'était pour la bonne cause, une ptite vengeance  ) donc je peux quand même reprendre, je suis pas green pour rien


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand on frappe un merdeux, il ne faut pas s'étonner d'avoir les doigts qui puent. L'hygiène irréprochable d'Amok, particulièrement depuis son placement à la maison Sainte-Monique, lui interdit de s'abaisser à cette besogne.



Mouais, c'est pas plutôt à cause de la camisole ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2006)

Celà dit, une bonne claque n'a jamais nuit... Viens par ici Tintin


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mouais, c'est pas plutôt à cause de la camisole ?


Ahem... J'avais cru bon de ne pas préciser la vocation de l'Institut Sainte-Monique.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2006)

Cet institut a une tr&#232;s bonne r&#233;putation... pas besoin de pr&#233;cisions


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> l'Institut Sainte-Monique.




Sainte-Monique ? :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2006)

Oui, tu sais bien : deux qui... :rose:


----------



## Amok (8 Octobre 2006)

> Cel&#224; dit, une bonne claque n'a jamais nuit... Viens par ici Tintin



Dis donc, filleuil, je vais s&#233;vir, l&#224; ! Dieu du green ou pas, t'es banni du sujet... Pour hors sujet r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; !
Et si tu fous la zone, je te balance Backcat dans les pattes !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2006)

Bon, enfin la paix


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Dis donc, filleuil, je vais sévir, là ! Dieu du green ou pas, t'es banni du sujet... Pour hors sujet répété !
> Et si tu fous la zone, je te balance Backcat dans les pattes !


'tain !!...  

j'm'absente deux jours----> trois pages de floude !! :afraid: :afraid:
y'a une page de trop....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dis donc, petit, je te rappelle que ce sujet est dédié aux piliers du Bar, pas aux porteurs de layette. Faudrait peut-être voir à faire profil bas, surtout quand on a moins de 1000 posts au compteur.





oui surement mais il est tellement mignon ce petit (vrai en plus) que on peut lui pardonner son insolence , non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> oui surement mais il est tellement mignon ce petit (vrai en plus) que on peut lui pardonner son insolence , non ?


Madame, vos désirs sont des ordres.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2006)

Il est pas insolent, mais suicidaire


----------



## Lila (9 Octobre 2006)

....c'est l'âge des comportements à risque..... 

..j'ai vu ça à la télé hier soir....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2006)

Pas b&#234;te, on pourrait le "suspendre"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Madame, vos désirs sont des ordres.





doc, dans une prochaine vie tu seras mon  epoux ......et tu n'auras pas le choix vu que mes desirs sont des ordres    

par contre on devra bien  reflechir  si nous donnerons naissance a un autre tintin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> doc, dans une prochaine vie tu seras mon  epoux ......et tu n'auras pas le choix vu que mes desirs sont des ordres
> 
> par contre on devra bien  reflechir  si nous donnerons naissance a un autre tintin


Je crois que je viens de gagner le concours d'explosions de foufounes.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....c'est l'âge des comportements à risque.....
> 
> ..j'ai vu ça à la télé hier soir....



Oh purée on a vu la même émission :affraid: :sick: 
Bon j'imagines que c'était des cas


----------



## Lila (9 Octobre 2006)

....oh si peu.... 
...à mi chemin entre Goldorix (version sexy de Goldorak), Blade et Scary movie .... 

..faites des gosses qu'ils disaient !:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....oh si peu....
> ...à mi chemin entre Goldorix (version sexy de Goldorak), Blade et Scary movie ....
> 
> ..faites des gosses qu'ils disaient !:mouais:



Défaitiste.  

Ils jouent à la poupée grandeur nature voilà tout.  :rateau: 

En même temps, on a pas idée de jouer à la poupée à leurs âges...  :mouais:


----------



## Lila (9 Octobre 2006)

...ah tu vois !
....Dark ?...tu t'habilles en lolita niponne ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> doc, dans une prochaine vie tu seras mon  epoux ......et tu n'auras pas le choix vu que mes desirs sont des ordres
> 
> par contre on devra bien  reflechir  si nous donnerons naissance a un autre tintin



Je réserve le premier de la portée !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> doc, dans une prochaine vie tu seras mon  epoux ......et tu n'auras pas le choix vu que mes desirs sont des ordres
> 
> par contre on devra bien  reflechir  si nous donnerons naissance a un autre tintin



Euh... pas bonne idée çà... un seul suffit


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je réserve le premier de la portée !



Tu peux même les prendre tous :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh... pas bonne idée çà... un seul suffit


D'ailleurs on devrait mettre ses parents en prison !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Octobre 2006)

Nananananan, juste Tintin


----------



## katelijn (9 Octobre 2006)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nananananan, juste Tintin



Si tu le jettes, je l'adopte!  :love:


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2006)

Fais gaffe, il coute super cher en _croquettes pour ados_...


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, puis je peux espérer gagner au loto aussi


Cette semaine, semaine de la chance, oubliez pas d'aller donner votre argent chèrement gagné à la française des jeux.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:


> Cette semaine, semaine de la chance, oubliez pas d'aller donner votre argent chèrement gagné à la française des jeux.



J'y cours.  :love:  :rateau:

...oh et puis en fait non, je préfère garder mon blé.


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2006)

..... z'avez des dessins à poster les "_marioles_" ?!......


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ..... z'avez des dessins à poster les "_marioles_" ?!......



Avec mes deux bras gauche?? Certainement pas.   

Désolé tirhum, j'arrête de polluer ton fil... :rose:... je m'en voudrais d'être responsable de la fermeture de ce fil, j'aime trop te voir croquer les membres de MacGé.


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> (..) Désolé tirhum, j'arrête de polluer ton fil... :rose:... je m'en voudrais d'être responsable de la fermeture de ce fil, j'aime trop te voir croquer les membres de MacGé.


... 
ce pourquoi le fil a été créé :





tirhum a dit:


> (...) cela fait plusieurs fois que l'on me demande par MP, les images en question; qui sont noyées dans le flot des nombreux fils du bar (en majorité) et dans d'autres fils......
> étant donné que je ne les met pas toutes dans ma galerie "photo", certaines sont difficilement "_trouvables_", de plus par une manip stupide j'en ai effacé certaines de mon DD.....  :mouais:
> 
> donc pour ceux que ça intéresse, je vais les afficher ici, au fur et à mesure que je trouverais les posts précis ou elles ont été affichées, ou à défaut le fil concerné (_suffira de cliquer sur le dessin_)......


donc; si il faut chercher les dessins parmi un "_flot_" de posts...  
c'est le fil de tous ceusses qui ont pu "_croquer_" des membres de MacG..... :style:
par exemple Grug... 
mais tous ceux qui veulent se lancer dans le "_portrait_" sont les bienvenus.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Tu veux que je nettoie ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003801 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je nettoie ?


pas la peine... 
_(sauf si ton index te démange !....  ou que tu estimes que c'est nécessaire !...  )

_ si le message est passé.... 
dire 2, 3 conneries suite à un dessin, bien sûr... :love: 
pour conclure, c'est un fil à contributions "_épisodiques_"; faut donc que ça le reste... sinon _le but_ dudit fil est perdu....


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2006)

fallait pas les laisser sortir !! 

 :love:

par ici...


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto, en campagne, au chateau.


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a se passe l&#224;......
mais "_l'histoire_" commence, ici...






_ Hinhinhin.... maintenant dans les fils techniques, chaque post du genre : "...blablabla  .plist ..." devra &#234;tre suivi de : (Ed  )_

  :love:


Grug a dit:


> Roberto, en campagne, au chateau.
> _(Robertaaaaaaaaaaa !!.....)_​


:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

Un Ed© sera bien suffisant. 
Et n'oubliez le t-shirt.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et n'oubliez le t-shirt.



Ca fait très pierre tombale ... Sans doute une prémonition ...


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Kelly del chatio tambien


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Roberto Kelly del chatio tambien



Finalement, elle est pas mal, Roberto.


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2006)

toujours au ch&#226;teau, et toujours chemizfleur, apr&#232;s sa non victoire


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2006)

et du temps ou l'autruche r&#233;gnait dans la ligne de son chambellan.


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2006)

Là !!....


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2006)

l'Arm&#233;e et son "_Mar&#233;chal_" *Amok* en man&#339;uvre au Ch&#226;teau.....   :love:







_clic sur les images.... 

_j'aime bien cette "_&#233;criture &#224; quatre mains_"; je dessine et "_Il_ " met en "_situation_"..._  
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> l'Armée et son "_Maréchal_" *Amok* en manuvre au Château.....   :love:



Ce loup me rappelle cet autre :mouais:


Nan, Amok est pas comme ça ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2006)

Ah si, j'ai vu de mes yeux, et sur le pr&#233;puce de DocEvil je jure qu'il a la m&#234;me d&#233;marche !


----------



## Amok (30 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah si, j'ai vu de mes yeux, et sur le prépuce de DocEvil je jure qu'il a la même démarche !



Moi aussi je le jure sur le prépuce de Doquéville !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

Vous allez laisser mon petit bout tranquille oui ? Sinon je me fâche. Et grâce à vous, je peux même le jurer sur deux glands.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous allez laisser mon petit bout tranquille oui ? Sinon je me fâche. Et grâce à vous, *je peux même le jurer sur deux glands*.



Ça y est, il se dé chêne !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça y est, il se dé chêne !



L'automne et ses chutes


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2006)

Toujours au "Château"......
les mésaventures croquignolesques des "_duettistes_"..... 





_clic on the picture...._  :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2006)

....  





_clic sur l'image....._


----------



## tirhum (4 Novembre 2006)

Après m'être "attaqué" (_en smiley, uniquement !!  )_ à Môssieur PATOCHMAN......  :love:

je me suis penché (_à sa demande_ ) sur le cas du Ponk .....


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2006)

The " _Eraser Cat_ "....   :love:





_clic image....._


----------



## tirhum (8 Novembre 2006)

Dessins de "_campagne_".....  












_clic, clic, clic image...._


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2006)

"_Cul-nu_"...... 





_clic sur l'image..._


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2006)

mado's castle ?!......  :love:





_clic sur l'image....


P.S : Grug ! T'as un dessin de "retard", ici !....... 
_


----------



## Grug (14 Novembre 2006)

donc : comment s'occuper au chateau&#8230;





et les promesses de roberto.





le tout &#224; peine quelques posts entre les pr&#233;c&#233;dents dessins de tirhum.


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2006)

Le sieur "_Nountchak_" acc&#232;de &#224; de _hautes responsabilit&#233;s_....  :rateau: 





_clic image....



P.S : Grug, ce n'est donc pas 1, mais 2 dessins que tu n'avais pas post&#233; !...... 
_


----------



## Grug (14 Novembre 2006)

tres joli portrait du sieur noutchak  

pendant les evenements, la starac'&#8482; continue :
Roberto doit quitter le ch&#226;teau, mais c'est l'avenir du futur qui s'offre &#224; lui&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2006)

:love:

Et Roberto, jamais il poste ?!  




ma campagne "racoleuse"......  
_(hein Grug !!...   )

_







_clic sur les images... 

Dessins (comme les autres, 5 posts plus haut) sans rapport direct avec un foreumeur (se); mais ça m'éviteras de les chercher si on me les demande.... 
_


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pour faire suite aux dessins de mon grug, et pour répondre aux incitations du Nouveau Maître du Château, je poste ceci ici aussi !!


Ouais !! Va falloir obéir, maintenant !!


----------



## Grug (14 Novembre 2006)

La nuit était tombée, et le règne de Roberto achevé.
Alors que le nouveau maitre, tirhum faisait le tour du proprietaire, Roberto méditait sur la sortie qu'il avait choisie.
Des regrets commençaient à poindre dans son esprit, la fièvre se dit-il.
L'image de la chambre rose le hantait.
Les rapaces qui avaient accompagné son règne lui apparaissaient maintenant comme d'agréables compagnons.
Sans doute les hurlements des loups y étaient ils pour quelque chose.




(in le maitre du chateau)


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2006)

mado, mado..... 

 





_clic on...._


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2006)

J'me ferais bien faire une fouille au corps moi!


 :love:


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2006)

Trop peur de finir en tranches scannées


----------



## Grug (16 Novembre 2006)

qu'il est con  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> qu'il est con  :love:


Ah ça... :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2006)

À la palette, comme d'hab' ?!...... :love: 

_ ... toujours pas eu la mienne, un contretemps fâcheux..._ :hein:


----------



## Grug (16 Novembre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2006)

.....


----------



## katelijn (16 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Celui-là c'est pratique, je sens que je pourrai le ressortir en des occasions multiples et variées...




  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2006)

_clic image.... 



_


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2006)

sinon, il paraitrait que le fameux ch&#226;teau soit aux mains de la pustule&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> sinon, il paraitrait que le fameux château soit aux mains de la pustule


Tout à fait !......  





_clic image..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2006)

On va être obligés de recommencer la révolution...


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2006)

Bambou... bambou...

Il est beau il est frais...


----------



## toys (23 Novembre 2006)

je pige rien a ce tradada 

ok pour les 5 premières pages mais après !!!!

s'est quoi ce chateaux???


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2006)

Ahh, l'ennui !!.....   :love: 





_clic image..._





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...) _mais on arrive toujours à s'en sortir.
> _


Ah, ouais ?!.......


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2006)

"Nude ass is back" !!...... 






_clic image.... _


----------



## tirhum (24 Novembre 2006)

:love:





_clic image....



P.S : Roberto !! T'as un dessin qui "manque à l'appel" !!......  
_


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

:love: 





_clic image.... _


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2006)

_aheummmmm... kof kof... _


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4068092 a dit:
			
		

> _aheummmmm... kof kof... _


C'est toi qui est chargé de le surveiller ?!..... 
Kestufou ?!.....


----------



## Lila (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> :love:
> 
> http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6615/croquis029mm8.jpg




..j'ai la m&#234;me en vrai !   

N&#176; compte en suisse : XXL007


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..j'ai la même en vrai !
> 
> N° compte en suisse : XXL007


.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_* ENVOIE, MILLE BORDEL !!.......*_


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

mackie ?!....  

 






_clic image..._


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

:love: 





_ clic image...._


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2006)

Forc&#233;ment j'peux pas acc&#233;der au fil ou tu l'as post&#233;! 

Avec leurs jeux &#224; la con, l&#224;!


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

Qui lui raconte ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

T'as qu'&#224; demander &#224; BillyBob... Charogne faisand&#233;e !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2006)

Les discussions sur ce fil sont d&#233;cid&#233;ment totalement incompr&#233;hensibles...


----------



## Grug (6 Décembre 2006)

dans la salle de jeu, le chateau fonctionne maintenant par liste :


----------



## teo (6 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> S'il faut mourir un jour (oui je sais : il le faudra, immanquablement), autant que ce soit au cur d'*un rêve tel que celui-là.*
> _Même si c'est pour mourir étouffé !_
> :love: :love: :love:




Mourir sous les crocs d'Amok ? Même moi, j'aimerai pas 


_(oui je sais, tu vas me dire que tu t'attendais à ce que je la fasse...)_


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Mourir sous les crocs d'Amok ? Même moi, j'aimerai pas




surtout que ça n'a plus la qualité d'antan... depuis belle lurette que toutes ces petites quenotes on été remplacées par un moulage de polymères fait sur une machoire de l'ancètre de la hyène, conservée au musée Guimet... ils ont même réussis à reproduire l'odeur


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)

_clic image...._


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Nephou (14 Décembre 2006)

_tirhum, je pense que ton lien va bient&#244;t pointer vers le vide absolu&#8230;  je pense &#233;galement que la troisi&#232;me fois  sera la bonne et que tu pourras trouver un autre angle d&#8216;attaque pour les suivantes_


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _tirhum, je pense que ton lien va bientôt pointer vers le vide absolu _


Ça, je m'en doutais !..... 


Nephou a dit:


> _ je pense également que la troisième fois sera la bonne et que tu pourras trouver un autre angle dattaque pour les suivantes_


C'est prévu depuis un moment....


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _tirhum, je pense que ton lien va bientôt pointer vers le vide absolu je pense également que la troisième fois sera la bonne et que tu pourras trouver un autre angle dattaque pour les suivantes_


 
Le pb c'est que dés qu'il parle de moi, ça se termine par :

Dans l'cul..

Dans l'cul..


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Décembre 2006)

Rambarde...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

M&#233;nage effectu&#233;. Apr&#232;s, j'avertis niveau 4 direct. D'autre part, je ne suis pas un ex-modo  Peut-&#234;tre futur-ex mais je n'en ai pas eu vent encore.


----------



## Nephou (20 Décembre 2006)

_vous seriez aimable de faire une pause : j&#8217;ai m&#234;me pas le temps d&#8217;essorer la serpill&#232;re
_








Je profite pour signaler que ce n'est pas moi qui ai effac&#233; mes posts. Comme le prouve l'intervention de Nephou.
BC


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2007)

_clic image..._


----------



## gKatarn (4 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui,  c'est le roi du dancefloor


----------



## N°6 (4 Janvier 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah oui,  c'est le roi du dancefloor



Bof, il a tout simplement eu la chance d'avoir un bon prof !


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2007)

Amok.... 






* clic image....*


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

_clic image...


Bon... y'en a un peu toujours pour les m&#234;mes; pour la prochaine fois, je vais essayer de changer de "cobaye"...   
_


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

_clic image..._


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

..... moquette !......   





_clic image..._


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

clic image


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2007)

je trouve qu'on me traine un peu trop dans la boue en ce moment tout de même... 

Et je dis ça "au risque de me répéter".


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

tu y peut rien si t'es graphique  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> je trouve qu'on me traine un peu trop dans la boue en ce moment tout de même...
> 
> Et je dis ça "au risque de me répéter".


Tu dis &#231;a parce que t'as pas compris la vanne, hein ? C'est &#231;a ?


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> tu y peut rien si t'es graphique  :love:



C'est clair qu'il y a matière à faire !


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4137142 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parce que t'as pas compris la vanne, hein ? C'est ça ?



Au temps pour lui !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

Bande de nazes.


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2007)

Si vous voulez vous détendre un peu; cliquez donc sur l'image....


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2007)

_clic image... _


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

:love:





_clic image..._ 


&#201;DIT :


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dragueur de rayon-charcutaille!


:rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Dragueur de rayon-charcutaille!


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

[A moiti&#233; HS]J'ai un soucis ou ca vient de Tirhum, mais sur ces 2 dernier message y'a bien le "clic image" mais y'a pas d'image   [/HS]


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4153049 a dit:
			
		

> [A moitié HS]J'ai un soucis ou ca vient de Tirhum, mais sur ces 2 dernier message y'a bien le "clic image" mais y'a pas d'image   [/HS]


Toutes mes images s'affichent, chez moi....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2007)

Pas de souci chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Chez moi, je pense que ça va - je ne sais pas, je n'y suis pas.
Sinon, ici, les images s'affichent.

Hé, tirhum, tu es compatible Windoz NT - content ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

M&#234;me probl&#232;me sur safari ici au taf. La derni&#232;re ne charge jamais


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4153071 a dit:
			
		

> Même problème sur safari ici au taf. La dernière ne charge jamais


Bizarre...
Un souci dans la base de donnée d'imageshack, peut-être ?!.... 

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/6852/croquis030qc4.jpg


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a donne &#231;a chez moi 



> D&#233;lai d'attente d&#233;pass&#233;
> 
> Le serveur &#224; l'adresse img201.imageshack.us met trop de temps &#224; r&#233;pondre.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Pareil


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas pour en rajouter une couche, mais avec IE5 ça marche au poil...

Non, non, ne (back)switchez pas pour ça, non !


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2007)

tiens! ici pas de probl&#232;me 

:mouais: faut dire que tu le fais travailler imageshack


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

Et l&#224; ?!...
Chang&#233; l'URL...





tirhum a dit:


> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nephou a dit:


> (...)
> :mouais: faut dire que tu le fais travailler imageshack


Si peu... 

Et dans le post originel ?!.....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Celui-l&#224;, nickel en tout cas


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Toutes mes images s'affichent, chez moi....


oui, mais toi tu les connais   


PS : dans le post originel non plus


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et là ?!...
> Changé l'URL...
> 
> Si peu...
> ...



Gâcher une bière.. Limite hors charte


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> G&#226;cher une bi&#232;re.. Limite hors charte


Fr&#244;ler... la charte ?!... mmmhhh.... c'est une id&#233;e !!....  
Pis "taper" sur du _le_ corse, &#231;a mange pas de pain !!.... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Frôler... la charte ?!... mmmhhh.... c'est une idée !!....



Ca fait combien de temps que j'ai pas frôlé une charte, moi? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2007)

Y a marqu&#233; dans ton bouquin


----------



## Lila (1 Février 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Fr&#244;ler... la charte ?!... mmmhhh.... c'est une id&#233;e !!....
> Pis "taper" sur du _le_ corse, &#231;a mange pas de pain !!.... :love:



...ahhh ces petits plaisirs qui justement donnent un sens &#224; la vie


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2007)

_clic image..._   :love:


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2007)

_ clic image..._   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

En latex tu as dit (mpfm) comme une combinaisaon de plongée 
Y'a des threads qui t'inspirent plus que d'autres


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2007)

Combinaison plong&#233;e : n&#233;opr&#232;ne ou trilamin&#233;... pas en latex 

Quoique, les manchons sur une &#233;tanche


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2007)

_clic image..._


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2007)

​


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

est t'il possible avoir ton dernier dessin pour en faire un fond d'ecran ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (16 Février 2007)

Dis Grug??  

C'est ton vrai sang de ton doigt entaillé, ou de celui coincé dans la porte??


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


>



OOOOOOH PUTAIN MON GRUG :love: :love: :love: :love:

Il est ultra sympa ce dessin, je m'en fait un fond d'&#233;cran direct cuila !
Ca me correspond tellement !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2007)

Tu dis ça pour la moto derrière?


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2007)

clic image...


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2007)

clic image...


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2007)

Inutile de cliquer sur l'image que contient le post ci-dessus...
"Quelqu'un"...   d'un grand coup de baguette magique a fait "dispara&#238;tre" le fil o&#249; &#233;tait post&#233; ce dessin.... 
_C'&#233;tait une pr&#233;cision pour qu'on &#233;vite de me traiter de nioube, qui ne sait pas mettre des liens... &#231;a &#233;vitera les posts moqueurs !...  



_&#201;DIT : Gros malin !! _
"Il" se reconna&#238;tra !...  
_


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2007)

​

clic image


----------



## Bassman (2 Mars 2007)

Souvenir de la 1&#232;re guerre, en tant qu'ancien combattant, &#231;a m'&#233;meut (non je parle pas d'Odr&#233;&#8230


----------



## NED (2 Mars 2007)

Nickel Grug ca cartonne !
:love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2007)

_
Clic image... _


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

_Clic image... _​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Pu d'boules. Et j'aime pas les mp&#8230; Je sais c'est pas bien, c'est moi qui le dis d'habitude m&#234;me mais tant pis. L**** me coupera les *******s en public si il le faut.

Bref : Excellent !!  Comme d'hab'


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4197071 a dit:
			
		

> Pu d'boules. Et j'aime pas les mp Je sais c'est pas bien, c'est moi qui le dis d'habitude même mais tant pis. L**** me coupera les *******s en public si il le faut.
> 
> Bref : Excellent !!  Comme d'hab'


:rose: 
Je m'aperçois en regardant des tophs de 103 sur le net, que j'aurais pû faire un beau guidon torsadé.....


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2007)

Puisqu'on ne me demande pas mon avis, je le donne : c'est nul ! 






 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Tendez !!! La suite arrive 

Bravo d'avance Tirhum


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

​_clic image...​
_


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4204618 a dit:
			
		

> Tendez !!! La suite arrive
> Bravo d'avance Tirhum


T'es d'j&#224; l&#224;, toi !.... :rateau: 
Tu n'es donc pas Suisse.... 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

t'as oubli&#233; le mien aussi !  Faut que je te dise tout ma parole !!


----------



## Nephou (15 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu n'es donc pas Suisse....
> 
> :rateau:



 Ben non la pas de moustache :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204637 a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié le mien aussi !  Faut que je te dise tout ma parole !!


Celui-ci ?!... 
_C'est un dessin qui risque de te resservir... occasionnellement !...._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Rah merde.. je suis aux fraises moi.... Evidemment ! Et au temps pour moi


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

​
_clic image... _​


----------



## NED (22 Mars 2007)

C'est qui?


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est qui?


Quoi c'est, ce soutif sur ta tête ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> C'est qui?


Kate&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4212240 a dit:
			
		

> Kate


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoi c'est, ce soutif sur ta tête ?!....



Wonderbra, Wonderbra


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4212240 a dit:
			
		

> Kate&#8230;


 
Et mes droits d'auteur? 

Le pillage de la propri&#233;t&#233; intellectuelle n'a que trop dur&#233; sur ces forums! 



  




Doc: tu sais ce qu'il te dit mon vieux post!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et mes droits d'auteur?
> 
> Le pillage de la propriété intellectuelle n'a que trop duré sur ces forums!



Sachez, Môôôssieur Miss qu'elle est libre, la quiquette ; elle n'appartient à personne... Elle fait ce qu'elle veut, la quiquette ; elle va où elle veut la quiquette!   

*U FLNQ* VINCERA!!!!*

* Front de Liberation National de la Quiquette.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Ah !!

Dans son cul la quiquette !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4213437 a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!
> 
> Dans son cul la quiquette !!!!!



*OU&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;&#201;!!!*   


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2007)

Mes ch&#233;ris, vous vous surpassez, l&#224;. Attention &#224; l'entorse des boyaux du cerveau, quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Mes chéris, vous vous surpassez, là. Attention à l'entorse des boyaux du cerveau, quand même.




 Curieux, là, j'avais le sentiment qu'il était question d'un autre genre de boyau ... Ch'sais pô pourquoi :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

:bave:


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _clic image..._​



il faut que je demande mado de faire mon avatar printemps/été 2007


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Dis donc&#8230; T'as _faim_ toi en ce moment.


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2007)

pas plus que d'habitude  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

ouais. Mais &#231;a dure comme d'habitude.


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Talon..
> 
> _clic image..._​




En métal, sinon rien


----------



## dool (24 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> En m&#233;tal, sinon rien



Symbiose entre l'&#233;l&#233;ment glac&#233; et un corps br&#251;lant....joli tableau.



Edit :
* Si c'est le corps qui est froid et le m&#233;tal qui est brulant c'est que tu es pass&#233;e apr&#232;s la bataille ma Ch&#233;rie...mais chacun ces pr&#233;f&#233;rences ! :love:
* Arr&#234;te de mettre plein de smileys Titi...je perds du temps &#224; les checker...et en plus je suis frustr&#233;e !
* Mackie...viens tirer le pompom !


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> En m&#233;tal, sinon rien


De ton "image" je serais d&#233;sormais garant ! 



  :love:





dool a dit:


> Symbiose entre l'&#233;l&#233;ment glac&#233; et un corps br&#251;lant....joli tableau.


Je vais affuter... mes crayons...  :rateau: 

:rose:


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> En métal, sinon rien



ça le ferra sur l'avatar :rateau: :love: :rateau:


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

Un pilier au caf&#233; !


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2007)

_clic image..._​

  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> vague gribouillage​  :love:



 Fagotée comme tu m'as fagotée, je refuse d'aller où que ce soit !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2007)

Heuuuuuuu.... C'est vraiment de la fleur d'oranger, la couronne?...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mars 2007)

Couronne d'&#233;pines plut&#244;t non ?


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Couronne d'épines plutôt non ?



A propos de chapeau, je crois que je vais enlever ma coiffe bigoudaine et la raclette à crèpe et remettre mon bonnet de noel avec mon sabre...
 
C'est un peu naze en fait...


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2007)

On me confirme &#224; l'instant que oui.


----------



## Nexka (28 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> A propos de chapeau, je crois que je vais enlever ma coiffe bigoudaine et la raclette à crèpe et remettre mon bonnet de noel avec mon sabre...
> 
> C'est un peu naze en fait...


 
Ahhhhh    Une coiffe bigoudaine!!! :rateau:  C'était pas un sous tif alors


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2007)

Tfacon pour feter ma deuxième étoile ce week-end je peux pas rester comme ça....:rose:


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mars 2007)

Elle va prendre froid...  



...par contre le coup de chaleur nous guette.  :rateau:  

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> ...par contre le coup de chaleur nous guette.  :rateau:
> 
> :love:



Bof bof bof, concernant la Princess, il y a eu plus chaud que ça ici, beaucoup plus chaud !  :rose: :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2007)

Failli oublier...
Moins sexy, quoique tous les goûts sont dans la nature...   





_clic image..._​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

quel honneur !!!!!!! un dessin de tirhum et grug special "princess"   

quoi vous dire sinon merci ?  




merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mars 2007)

ah ouais tiens.

Oooooh.
Un dessin de tirhum sur Ponk et moi.

...
Oooh.
Quel honneur, merci.

Que dire à part *ENC*LE!!!!!!!*


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2007)

Tu me connais, j'adoooore rendre service !....


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ... *ENC*LE!!!!!!!*



Euh... voyelle ?  :love:


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2007)

Je pense que vous voulez parler de *ENCLE* la plus grande posteuse de photos de chats sur le net !!
C'est une grande amie de Backat...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

J'ai pas d'ami moi. Ou alors j'ai pas tout compris&#8230;


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4221089 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas d'ami moi. Ou alors j'ai pas tout compris



Ouais ouais que tu dis, que tu dis...tu te défiles là....c'est trop facile de nier comme ça, je suis sur que tu fais des photos de chats en cachette....


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2007)

_Clic image..._

  :love:​


_P.S : elle n'est pas bleue, je sais !... _


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2007)

"Bassou".... :love:  
_(alias "le roi du cadenas" !..  )_





_clic image..._​


----------



## Bassman (11 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "Bassou".... :love:
> _(alias "le roi du cadenas" !..  )_



Hey oh ! Nan, il parlait de tous les modos de la MGz, a savoir parmis les plus actifs BackCat, BlackBeru et moi même 

Pis moi je ban, c'est Backy qui lock 'achement plus que moi


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2007)

Tous dans l'm&#234;me sac !... 

 :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2007)

"second service" !....   





_clic image..._​


----------



## gKatarn (11 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4232671 a dit:
			
		

> Hey oh ! Nan, il parlait de tous les modos de la MGz, a savoir parmis les plus actifs BackCat, BlackBeru et moi même


D'un autre côté, les autres sont particulièrement inactifs


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

J'avais oubli&#233; celui-l&#224;, je crois... 




_clic image..._


----------



## Grug (19 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "Bassou".... :love:
> _(alias "le roi du cadenas" !..  )_
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas un muscle mais un corps caverneux&#8230;  :hips:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'avais oubli&#233; celui-l&#224;, je crois...


Y'en avait pas un aussi o&#249; tu m'as repr&#233;sent&#233; avec un clavier entre les mains ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4241631 a dit:
			
		

> Y'en avait pas un aussi où tu m'as représenté avec un clavier entre les mains ?


Exact ! J'l'avais oublié aussi, celui-là !...  
Par contre je ne sais plus dans quel fil ?!...  
J'vais retrouver ça...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Le fil a &#233;t&#233; supprim&#233;&#8230; ou en tout cas le passage


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4241636 a dit:
			
		

> Le fil a été supprimé ou en tout cas le passage


Juste verrouillé ! _(dans un fil qui porte bien son nom !...  )_  


BackCat... "My name is..."....  :love: 




_clic image..._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Merci Tirhum  Je suis toujours ton plus grand fan


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2007)

J'ouvre une Chimay _(bleue)_ &#224; ta sant&#233;, tiens !... 
C'est autre chose que de la bi&#232;re _de luxe_, hein ?!....


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2007)

_clic image..._


​


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Avril 2007)

Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous ces temps-ci avec les lapins? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2007)

C'est surtout apr&#232;s la carotte qu'on en a


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4242169 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout après la carotte qu'on en a



ah tiens, toi aussi?


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4242169 a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout après la carotte qu'on en a




Il me semble surtout autour de Paques.
Mais pas queue


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2007)

Apr&#232;s avoir essay&#233; le caf&#233;, je me suis mis au rouge...  



​
_P.S : Entre le kaoua et le pinard; il va sentir bon, mon carnet de croquis !... :mouais:  :rateau: )_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Et sans oublier la bi&#232;re de _luxe_


----------



## tirhum (21 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4243046 a dit:
			
		

> Et sans oublier la bière de _luxe_


Je crois qu'à moins d'un geste malencontreux de ma part, je vais continuer à la renverser dans mon gosier...  
C'est vraiment trop de la "pisse d'âne" pour pouvoir s'en servir comme matière première !...  
Mmmhhhh... la bière de _luxe_, ça va devenir une légende urbaine !...


----------



## dool (21 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Après avoir essayé le café, je me suis mis au rouge...
> 
> Et dans mes états non secondaire, j'ai le droit au curaçao ???? :rateau:
> 
> Je le garde bien au chaud c'lui là, pour le prochain repas de repus ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Après avoir essayé le café, je me suis mis au rouge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VeZouLian spirit !!! :love: :love:


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> boites bottes et sucette





Grug a dit:


> pausesucette.[/img]




ayant marre de voir mon bureau qui depuis 2 ans a des bulles et couers qui en plus est destinée aux pc :rose: est que c'est possbible de vous demander de me l'envoyer dans le format qui s'impose pour un ecran 20" ? 


merci :love:


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ayant marre de voir mon bureau qui depuis 2 ans a des bulles et couers qui en plus est destin&#233;e aux pc :rose: est que c'est possbible de vous demander de me l'envoyer dans le format qui s'impose pour un ecran 20" ?
> 
> 
> merci :love:



Dis tu nous le montres ton bureau ?    :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2007)

_clic image..._​


kisbizz a dit:


> ayant marre de voir mon bureau qui depuis 2 ans a des bulles et couers qui en plus est destinée aux pc :rose: est que c'est possbible de vous demander de me l'envoyer dans le format qui s'impose pour un ecran 20" ?
> 
> 
> merci :love:


Vais y penser...


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2007)

... nageur siffle: )... émérite....  





_clic image..._ 


​


----------



## Grug (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> miaou



Bonjour Madame,

Vous z'êtes?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Bonjour Madame,
> 
> Vous z'êtes?



Belle....


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Belle....



Ce qui avec des palmes est tout de même un challenge...


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Belle....



vi mais c'est qui? J'ai beau cliquer dessus, je vois pas!


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2007)

_clic image..._


  :love:  ​


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2007)

Gourmande ! 





_clic image..._


  :love:  ​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2007)

Allons TequilaSunrise, si Maurice &#233;tait un pilier &#231;a se saurait.


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (15 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allons TequilaSunrise, si Maurice était un pilier ça se saurait.






*!!!

   !!!
*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allons TequilaSunrise, si Maurice était un pilier ça se saurait.



Maurice est pilier.... de pont... celui qui a roulé une pelle à la Merco de lady Di...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2007)

_clic image..._

 :love:​


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _clic image..._
> 
> :love:​



 

Elle ressemble &#224; un de mes tatouage malabar que j'ai sur le bras!


----------



## tirhum (27 Mai 2007)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


>



c'est dommage qu'avec la diffraction de l'aquarium on distingue mal les écailles.:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2007)

*ET MES *******S?!?
ELLES SONT NETTES?*


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2007)

*sèches, sèches*.
nettes on ne sait pas


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2007)

dans le fil des dingues du café

 ​


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2007)

les manger, c'est mieux que de les enc.... :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> les manger, c'est mieux que de les enc.... :rose:



C'est pas incompatible...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> les manger, c'est mieux que de les enc.... :rose:





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est pas incompatible...



Ben, faut vraiment rien avoir d'autre &#224; se mettre sous la ... euuuh ... ben, vous voyez quoi, quoi ! :rose:

  

Edith : A la r&#233;flexion, sous la dent non plus, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est pas incompatible...



Ca leur donne du goût? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2007)

donc dans ce fil là ​


----------



## benkenobi (19 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> *ca manque un poil de dessins par ici*​



ca manque aussi de dessins à poils.... 

(enfin pas trop de poils non plus...)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!

:mouais: :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4308369 a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!
> 
> :mouais: :sleep:



Ouais! Et pourquoi on le banni pas lui, pour être aussi mauvais?    

C'est toujours les mêmes qui morflent! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Bah&#8230; on t'en passe aussi de temps en temps. En gros, c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je le rep&#232;re (en dehors de son fil sur les citations du jour :mouais: ). Mais &#224; la prochaine, *PAF*, promis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4308381 a dit:
			
		

> Bah&#8230; on t'en passe aussi de temps en temps.



C'est c'laaaaaa oui... De moins en moins...
C'est pour &#231;a qu'hier soir, en proie &#224; une grave crise existentielle, p&#233;trie de doutes et de remises en question, je me demandais si moi aussi je n'allais pas me mettre &#224; poster dans le plus pur style peigne-cul...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> je me demandais si moi aussi je n'allais pas me mettre à poster dans le plus pur style peigne-cul...


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2007)

_clic image.... _ 

​


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2007)

_clic image... _​


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2007)

clic monsters ​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

G&#233;nial, &#233;videmment. J'adore la patte. Et Tirhum ne va pas tarder &#224; mettre le sien &#233;galement.

Vous me g&#226;tez tous les deux, je suis flatt&#233;


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325024 a dit:
			
		

> G&#233;nial, &#233;videmment. J'adore la patte. Et Tirhum ne va pas tarder &#224; mettre le sien &#233;galement.
> 
> Vous me g&#226;tez tous les deux, je suis flatt&#233;


Vous &#234;tes qui monsieur ?! 
Pfff... ces touristes, &#231;a s'incruste partout !!...   





_clic image..._ ​

:love:


----------



## Lila (9 Juillet 2007)

....:mouais: je suis déçu !!!! ce dessin n'est absolument pas ressemblant à chaton !!!!!

....il sourit !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2007)

et il a l'air normal


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Pourtant, ils m'ont vu tous les deux ! Et pas vous&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4327795 a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, ils m'ont vu tous les deux ! Et pas vous&#8230;


Et tu crois qu'en disant &#231;a, on va les envier?


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et tu crois qu'en disant &#231;a, on va les envier?


j'allais le dire.... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Mes pauvres, si vous saviez&#8230;


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2007)

Moi je veux bien un café 



​


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> clic monsters ​



J'adooooooooore :love: :love: :love:

Mais pourquoi c'est toujours Backy qu'a les restes de nioub écrasé dans les mains ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> ​




*Ceci n'est pas un café fumant*
on dirait plutôt un morceau de papier chiffonné dans un gobelet prêt à passer à la corbeille.


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

En direct du salon de thé (c'est comme ça que s'appelle le bar dans le forum des modos), à la table favorite de la [MGZ]*​ 









* : à propos les filles, c'est pas un fil à floudre ici  


y'a pas de clic image, vu que c'est ici  
​


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2007)

En même temps on est au bar.. Mais bon. Encore une salle réservée donc.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Et vlan !


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> En même temps on est au bar.. Mais bon. Encore une salle réservée donc.






​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Ouais&#8230; &#231;a me fait un peu cet effet l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2007)

Aucune de mes libertés.


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2007)

_clic image..._ ​





mado a dit:


> Aucune de mes libertés.


Chocolat ?!....   

:love:


----------



## dool (11 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Chocolat ?!....
> 
> :love:



On me parle ???  
Ah nan...c'est toujours pour la même ! :mouais:   :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2007)

Ce qui m'&#233;nerve dans ce fil c'est que tirhum m'a pas encore croqu&#233;&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce qui m'énerve dans ce fil c'est que tirhum m'a pas encore *croquée*



T'es bivalve?!?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es bivalve?!?



c'est pas gentil pour les moules ça...  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est pas gentil pour les moules ça...  :rateau:



Bah... On doit aimer la mouclade autant l'un que l'autre... :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> En direct du salon de thé (c'est comme ça que s'appelle le bar dans le forum des modos), à la table favorite de la [MGZ]*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



depuis quand chat dans les dos et bassou sont dans alice aux pays des merveilles ?


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es bivalve?!?


:rose: Erreur de frappe (corrigée) suis normal pour un continental


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce qui m'énerve dans ce fil c'est que tirhum m'a pas encore croqué






​


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2007)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2007)

Troll en goguette... 






_clic..._


:style: :love:​


----------



## Grug (17 Juillet 2007)

grenouille en overdose





clic le mage ​


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2007)

*Dans mes bras !!!!
:love:*





​


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2007)

clic amoqe
​


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2007)

Grug ​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

AbFab !!!!


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2007)




----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2007)

Arf !!!


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2007)




----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


>


Gnagnagna ! 



Ce qui m'amène au dessin suivant....  






_clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2007)

Au sonar...
Tendez l'oreille, guytan remonte après une pêche aux vaches... 





_clic image...  _​


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Troll en goguette...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis....  






_clic image..._ ​


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2007)

Qu'est ce que j'suis beau quand m&#234;me :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4349308 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que j'suis beau quand même :love: :love:


Velu ET... couillu !.... 
Bon, ça manque de modératrices sur ces forums, pour pouvoir dessiner des... hum... m'acharner sur d'autres modos, quoi !...   

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Velu ET... couillu !....
> Bon, ça manque de modératrices sur ces forums, pour pouvoir dessiner des... hum... m'acharner sur d'autres modos, quoi !...
> 
> :love:


et les autres, jamais?...


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et les autres, jamais?...


Jalouse ! 
Je ne parlais que des modos, là...  
_Et je ne suis pas le seul crétin à dessiner, sur ce forum... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Jalouse !



exactement!  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et les autres, jamais?...


+1...  



tirhum a dit:


> Jalouse !


+1 encore 



tirhum a dit:


> Je ne parlais que des modos, l&#224;...


Y a pas que le *vert* comme couleur  



tirhum a dit:


> _Et je ne suis pas le seul cr&#233;tin &#224; dessiner, sur ce forum... _


Certes, mais ils ne valent pas mieux :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Et je ne suis pas le seul crétin à dessiner, sur ce forum... _


A dessiner peut être.. pour le reste faut voir...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> A dessiner peut &#234;tre.. pour le reste faut voir...  :rateau:


Vous &#234;tes un exemple pour moi, tr&#232;s cher !....


 


Et j'arr&#234;te de parler, maintenant... :casse:


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

clic image...




_P.S : je sais, encore un "vert" !...
à vot' place, qui que vous soyez, je ne m'inquièterais pas : votre tour viendra... _​


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2007)

Je veux pas critiquer mais il manque le jeu de mot&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (3 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> &#224; vot' place, qui que vous soyez, je ne m'inqui&#232;terais pas : votre tour viendra... ​



Oui oui, t'es bon pour devenir homme politique : que des promesses


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

_clic image... _​





gKatarn a dit:


> Oui oui, t'es bon pour devenir homme politique : que des promesses


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

C'est lamentable. Petit joueur !


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est lamentable. Petit joueur !


Bouge pas !....
J'ai déjà mon idée pour la suivante !....   


 


_Dès que j'ai 5mn, t'vas voir ta fiole !....  
:casse: :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

ouais ben mais lui pas pas un froque H&M cette fois, car c'&#233;tait un peu vache


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2007)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2007)

Ya pas, c'est galb&#233;, le divin, hein...


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya pas, c'est galb&#233;, le divin, hein...


Ben tu sais, les portraits officiels... 
C'est fait pour flatter...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Août 2007)

Ouai, il a fait la même technique que les magazines, il a enlevé aussi les bourlets


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya pas, c'est galbé, le divin, hein...





tirhum a dit:


> Ben tu sais, les portraits officiels...
> C'est fait pour flatter...





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, il a fait la même technique que les magazines, il a enlevé aussi les bourlets



Vous avez tout à fait raison. Je suis bien plus gras et laid. C'est ce qui explique en partie ma méchanceté.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Août 2007)

D'un c&#244;t&#233; &#231;a serait ptet mal pass&#233; si Tirhum avait fait direct un mouton...


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous avez tout à fait raison. Je suis bien plus gras et laid. C'est ce qui explique en partie ma méchanceté.


Tsss, tsss...   :love: 
Puisque tu habites pas loin de l'Hispanie; une p'tite "référence"....


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2007)

_clic image..._  ​


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2007)

clic image... ​


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2007)

Mado a bien maigri entre ces deux dessins  :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

_clic image... _​






gKatarn a dit:


> Mado a bien maigri entre ces deux dessins  :love:


'bécile !...   :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

_clic image..._​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Festival !!


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2007)

_clic image... _​





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4403489 a dit:
			
		

> Festival !!


En n'aura d'aut' !...


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2007)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2007)

J'ai beau chercher. J'vois pas de crottes de nez qui pendent.


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2007)

_clic image... _​


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2007)

_clic image... :love: _​


----------



## Grug (4 Octobre 2007)

clic image ​


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2007)

Petite erreur dans le lien, c'est celui-ci?


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

clic ​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

Tu t'es retenu d'&#233;crire "tourne-toi" ou m&#234;me pas ?


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> un jolis dessin d'amour




dis.......je peux l'avoir en fond d'ecran ? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

 



comme cela je le remplace la celui des sucettes


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> dis.......je peux l'avoir en fond d'ecran ? :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


essaye de decouper l&#224; dedans  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2007)

T'as pas un autre angle ?


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2007)

Y'a pas l'option dans ton photoshop ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> T'as pas un autre angle ?



http://www.spread-it-wide.com


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2007)

mado ?!....






_clic..._​


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2007)

_clic image... _


:love:​


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2007)

cliquez où vous voulez ​


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2007)

clic comme d'hab.​


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2007)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2007)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2007)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## clampin (25 Novembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> _clic image..._ ​




c'est  pas mal du tout... ça me fait penser à un prof que j'avais en secondaire.... Il avait la même bouille....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

clampin a dit:


> c'est  pas mal du tout... ça me fait penser à un prof que j'avais en secondaire.... Il avait la même bouille....


C'est ton anniversaire. Je ne dirai donc rien.


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est ton anniversaire. Je ne dirai donc rien.



Monsieur est trop bon.......


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2007)

_clic image...._​




NED a dit:


> Monsieur est trop bon.......


Poil au...


----------



## NED (27 Novembre 2007)

Ptin je peux pas te bouler...
t'as trop de boules Titi....


----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2007)

_clic image...._​


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2007)

_clic..._ ​


----------



## Bassman (13 Décembre 2007)

Merci Tirhum :love:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2007)

C'est quoi ta mob' Mr le Troll ?  :love:


----------



## Lila (14 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est quoi ta mob' Mr le Troll ?  :love:





......une  103 SP customisée à mort sa race qui tue trop grav' !!!!!!   
...mais avec un guidon torsadé en rail de chemin de fer !!!!


----------



## Grug (14 Décembre 2007)

Et soudain, au détour d'une route du midi de la France, le camion des services secrets Macgéens surgit de nulle part&#8230;






c'est juste ici ​


----------



## Bassman (14 Décembre 2007)

C'est un bras d'honneur que fait l'amok ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Décembre 2007)

_clic..._​


----------



## Elvis (15 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous!

Je viens de trouver ça par hasard sur le net, me dis que c'est l'endroit approprié...  






C'est peut-être du déjà vu?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2007)

*Ouaiiiiiis !!!!!! *


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2007)

Elvis a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je viens de trouver ça par hasard sur le net, me dis que c'est l'endroit approprié...
> 
> ...


Nioube un jour...
C'est sûr que tu as dû lire toutes les pages du fil avant de poster ton truc ici...



BackCat a dit:


> *Ouaiiiiiis !!!!!! *


Bis.


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2007)

_Il est vrai que j'hésite à laisser cette page en l'état&#8230; pour l&#8217;exemple _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> _Il est vrai que j'hésite à laisser cette page en l'étatpour lexemple _



Tes tergiversations et ta bonté te perdront...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2007)

Elvis a dit:


> ..._c&#8217;est pas parce qu&#8217;on n&#8217;est pas dans portfolio que l&#8217;on a le droit d citer toutes les images_
> 
> C'est peut-être du déjà vu?


Oui, sans doute  



Nephou a dit:


> _Il est vrai que j'hésite à laisser cette page en l'état&#8230;pour l&#8217;exemple _


Pkoi, t'aime pas la bière ©Apple ?  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tes tergiversations et ta bonté te perdront...


Mais quel faux-c... :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tes tergiversations et ta bonté te perdront...


je suis déjà perdu


gKatarn a dit:


> Elvis a dit:
> 
> 
> > .vu 1000 fois
> ...



Non, patoch il sert toujours sans faux col. _Pour les faux cils je sais pas_


----------



## gKatarn (15 Décembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> je suis déjà perdu



Joyeux Noël *Nephou*


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> je suis déjà perdu&#8230;


Pour preuve, tu postes en double.. 

_
Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler :rateau:_


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2007)

_allez&#8230; retour à une activité normale, merci_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

Fabuleux, n'empêche. Moi j'adore. Je suis fan.


----------



## Elvis (16 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Nioube un jour...
> C'est sûr que tu as dû lire toutes les pages du fil avant de poster ton truc ici...
> 
> Bis.



I have a wife.


 

@ BackCat

Lol, les nouveaux la ressortent combien de fois par semaine?


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2007)

_clic..._ ​


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2007)

n.b. : penser a investir dans la DCA


----------



## gKatarn (27 Décembre 2007)

DCA? Défense Contre Amok ?


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2007)

dans tout les sens du terme


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> dans tout les sens du terme



Tu peux préciser là ? :mouais:

Note que ca fonctionne aussi comme : "Défense Contre Alem"


----------



## gKatarn (28 Décembre 2007)

Certes, mais _a priori_, ce n'est pas Alem sur le dessin de Tirhum


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Certes, mais _a priori_, ce n'est pas Alem sur le dessin de Tirhum



Je vois avec satisfaction (et pour tout dire : soulagement) que les verres fumés de ton casque ne faussent pas le regard acéré d'un vieux trooper !


----------



## Bassman (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je vois avec satisfaction (et pour tout dire : soulagement) que les verres fumés de ton casque ne faussent pas le regard acéré d'un vieux trooper !



Ce qui n'est pas le cas d'une pinte de bière devant les yeux embués du jeune Mackie


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

_précision : la bière est meilleure avec de la mousse, ça ralentit l'oxydation qui altère le goût&#8230;

bande de parisiens ! 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _bande de parisiens !
> _



Alors pour ce qui est de notre _canis lupus amokensis_ favori, ça doit être le 13ème ou 14ème arrondissement, vraiment tout au sud de Paris


----------



## Craquounette (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> [Objet volant Non Identifié]​



Serait-ce le fameux hélicoptère magique ?


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors pour ce qui est de notre _canis lupus amokensis_ favori, ça doit être le 13ème ou 14ème arrondissement, vraiment tout au sud de Paris



_t'imagines pas non plus que les peuplades du Tiers-Monde de la Côte-d'Azur savent faire de la bière  non plus ? 

encore en Corse, ils ont de l'éducation. Ils en font avec de la chataigne mais dès que tu passes la Loire, c'est foiré sinon ! _


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _t'imagines pas non plus que les peuplades du Tiers-Monde de la Côte-d'Azur savent faire de la bière  non plus ?
> 
> encore en Corse, ils ont de l'éducation. Ils en font avec de la chataigne mais dès que tu passes la Loire, c'est foiré sinon ! _



Tu as tort de penser ça, au sud de la Loire, et particulièrement en Corse, mais ailleurs aussi, ils font de très belles bières ... En bois d'arbre massif (des fois, avé les poignées dorées) Mais il est toutefois vrai qu'avec les deux pieds dans une bassine de ciment à prise rapide, on peut s'en passer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais il est toutefois vrai qu'avec les deux pieds dans une bassine de ciment à prise rapide, on peut s'en passer



C'est pas pour rien qu'on a les meilleures langoustes de Méditerranée....


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pas pour rien qu'on a les meilleures langoustes de Méditerranée....


je croyais qu'elles venaient de Bretagne les langoustes corses...


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je croyais qu'elles venaient de Bretagne les langoustes corses...



La bretonne ça va partout, c'est pas farouche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je croyais qu'elles venaient de Bretagne les langoustes corses...


Celles qu'on vend aux touristes, oui...


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> La bretonne ça va partout, c'est pas farouche



ya une amie qui vient de regarder par-dessus mon épaule : tu es mort&#8230; :affraid: ne viens surtout pas passer tes vacances entre Nantes et St-Brieuc (je sais, c'est vaste ! )


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> ya une amie qui vient de regarder par-dessus mon épaule : tu es mort :affraid: ne viens surtout pas passer tes vacances entre Nantes et St-Brieuc (je sais, c'est vaste ! )



je suis de Saint-Brieuc... Ne plus aller sur mes terres  Dans le 22, les anciennes côtes du Nord, allons Alèm J'aurai une attention particulière pour ton amie, on est convivial, nous les bretons


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> passer tes vacances entre Nantes et St-Brieuc


Quelle idée saugrenue!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> ya une amie qui vient de regarder par-dessus mon épaule : tu es mort&#8230; :affraid: ne viens surtout pas passer tes vacances entre Nantes et St-Brieuc (je sais, c'est vaste ! )



Donc, la bretonne, c'est "si tu mets la langue, ouste !" ? En tout cas, pour lui, s'il descend à Rennes, il descend dans l'arène, donc :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, la bretonne, c'est "si tu mets la langue, ouste !" ?



un coup à se faire pincer:rateau:

EDIT: ça me fait penser que j'ai un petit homard breton à griller ce soir, si l'amie d'Alèm veut refaire le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> un coup à se faire pincer:rateau:



Ah nan, ça, c'est "Oh ... Marre !"


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> ya une amie qui vient de regarder par-dessus mon épaule : tu es mort :affraid: ne viens surtout pas passer tes vacances entre Nantes et St-Brieuc (je sais, c'est vaste ! )



D'un autre côté, c'est un peu vrai, ce qu'il disait...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, c'est un peu vrai, ce qu'il disait...



Certains observateurs prévoient une prochaine pénurie de ciment à prise rapide, ainsi qu'un vif regain de qualité de la langouste bretonne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certains observateurs prévoient une prochaine pénurie de ciment à prise rapide, ainsi qu'un vif regain de qualité de la langouste bretonne


Ça c'est du racisme anti-bretons ou je ne m'y connais plus...


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Certains observateurs prévoient une prochaine pénurie de ciment à prise rapide, ainsi qu'un vif regain de qualité de la langouste bretonne



à plus de 200 euros le kilo, y a intérêt à ce que ce soit de qualité


----------



## Amok (28 Décembre 2007)

D'un autre côté, et pour être franc, force est d'avouer que je n'ai jamais gouté la bretonne. Certains vantent son goût iodé, d'autres les multiples possibilités que sa coiffe ridicule permettent lors des soirées de pluie, fréquentes en ces contrées brumeuses.

Entendons nous bien : je ne refuse pas l'extravagance d'une telle rencontre copulatoire. Mais bon, c'est la vie. Je vois parfois, dans la demi seconde d'un zapping fiévreux, l'image furtive de TV Breitz et il m'arrive de grignoter des galettes St Michel mais jamais je n'ai déposé mes papilles sur l'ouverture rosée d'une St Jacques, fut elle de Montparnasse.

Alem m'a souvent dit que je ratais beaucoup par cette ignorance, et qu'elles étaient pareilles à ces vagues qui se brisent sur un pic en fraiches éclaboussures salées, que leurs creux valaient que notre proue s'y enfonce, que les prendre dans ses filets pour les ramener au port valait bien de jeter une ancre sympathique dans la vase pour éviter d'être emporté les soirs de grande marée. Car il semblerait que la bretonne soit une grande amoureuse, défiant le vent du sommet des pics, levant le poing vers les nuages lorsqu'elle voit son amour se lancer sur un matelas pneumatique, les jours d'été.

Ceci étant, nul n'est besoin d'être allé sur la lune pour savoir qu'elle est ronde.


----------



## Grug (28 Décembre 2007)

y'a une erreur dans l'attribution du titre du fil ou on a été déplacé dans Portfolio&#8482; ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, et pour être franc, force est d'avouer que je n'ai jamais gouté la bretonne. Certains vantent son goût iodé, d'autres les multiples possibilités que sa coiffe ridicule permettent lors des soirées de pluie, fréquentes en ces contrées brumeuses.
> 
> Entendons nous bien : je ne refuse pas l'extravagance d'une telle rencontre copulatoire. Mais bon, c'est la vie. Je vois parfois, dans la demi seconde d'un zapping fiévreux, l'image furtive de TV Breitz et il m'arrive de grignoter des galettes St Michel mais jamais je n'ai déposé mes papilles sur l'ouverture rosée d'une St Jacques, fut elle de Montparnasse.
> 
> ...




T'as pas oublié de prendre ton viagra toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, nul n'est besoin d'être allé sur la lune pour savoir qu'elle est ronde.


Pareille à la Bretonne, la chute ne manque pas de sel.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Décembre 2007)

Enfait je comprends très bien qu'Amok veuillent pas copuler avec les bretonnes de son âge, quand on voit les seuls spécimens restant en vie...


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, et pour être franc, force est d'avouer que je n'ai jamais gouté la bretonne. Certains vantent son goût iodé, d'autres les multiples possibilités que sa coiffe ridicule permettent lors des soirées de pluie, fréquentes en ces contrées brumeuses.
> 
> Entendons nous bien : je ne refuse pas l'extravagance d'une telle rencontre copulatoire. Mais bon, c'est la vie. Je vois parfois, dans la demi seconde d'un zapping fiévreux, l'image furtive de TV Breitz et il m'arrive de grignoter des galettes St Michel mais jamais je n'ai déposé mes papilles sur l'ouverture rosée d'une St Jacques, fut elle de Montparnasse.
> 
> ...






Grug a dit:


> y'a une erreur dans l'attribution du titre du fil ou on a été déplacé dans Portfolio&#8482; ?



si tu veux signifier par là que ce qu'écrit Amok est lyrique et beau (en règle générale d'ailleurs) alors oui. ça vaut bien Portfolio ! 

Amok : plus jamais je ne mangerais de beurre doux, c'est bon pour ces alcooliques de Normand ça !


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2007)

Pas bientôt fini, les p'tits zizis ?!... 
Vais vous en payer des langoustes _(bretonnes ou pas !)_, moi !... 









_Pas mis tout le monde; le temps de dessiner d'autres étaient arrivés !...
Une vraie engeance !...  

:rateau: _​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Décembre 2007)

Autant j'arrive à voir qui c'est les 2 à gauche, mais après... Ptet SuperMarioBross au milieu


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

il fait petit le patoch à côté du bassou, et deuxième truc intéressant, même sous l'eau, il gigote


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> y'a une erreur dans l'attribution du titre du fil ou on a été déplacé dans Portfolio ?



On peut aussi envisager de noyer le poisson 





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Autant j'arrive à voir qui c'est les 2 à gauche, mais après... Ptet SuperMarioBross au milieu



Tu vas voir, c'que j'vais t'brosser, moi, galopin


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> il fait petit le patoch *à côté du bassou*



Tiens, en parlant de lui, j'ai enfin réussi à photographier son iBook


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2007)

c'est quoi le truc rose à côté????:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est quoi le truc rose à côté????:rose:



Il a pas du pouvoir s'empêcher de dépecer sa souris


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2007)

Gondor needs help.


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas bientôt fini, les p'tits zizis ?!...
> Vais vous en payer des langoustes _(bretonnes ou pas !)_, moi !...
> 
> 
> ...



ouf, je n'y suis pas  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (28 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas bientôt fini, les p'tits zizis ?!...
> Vais vous en payer des langoustes _(bretonnes ou pas !)_, moi !...
> 
> 
> ...


Je cite pour quon reparte sur le sujet merci la récré est finie


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

C'est vraiment pourri ce que vous faites à un des derniers beaux fils du bar.
A chier, même.


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2008)

_clic..._ :love:​


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2008)

_clic..._ ​


----------



## Bassman (8 Janvier 2008)

A marche pas ton image Titi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> A marche pas ton image Titi



Marche *plus*, ce matin encore elle marchait ... Enfin, disons qu'elle suintait


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> A marche pas ton image Titi








Ça allait avec ce message...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2008)

clic nounours ! ​


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2008)

_clic..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2008)

_clic..._ ​


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2008)

Ben je vois pas le H


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ben je vois pas le H



Il a pris la photo juste avant l'autographe


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ben je vois pas le H



Dans le creux de la gorge  :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2008)

_clic..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2008)

_clic image..._  :love: ​


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2008)

J'ai le droit de poster ça ici ?  





Banafouf© (fan de Pierre la  police)


----------



## NED (14 Février 2008)

Jaipatoukompri c'est pas toi qui l'a fait ça? :hein: 
C'est ponkead !!!
Tu lui a volé son oeuvre !


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2008)

NED a dit:


> Jaipatoukompri c'est pas toi qui l'a fait ça? :hein:
> C'est ponkead !!!
> Tu lui a volé son oeuvre !



Nan c'est pas moi c'est le célèbre Banafouf


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2008)

_clic..._  ​


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2008)

_clic..._​


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2008)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2008)

_clic sur chaque image...

L'impression d'oublier 1 ou 2 dessins, mais je ne sais plus lesquels, ni où ils sont..._​


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2008)

En fait Titi,
C'est une BD sur Macgé que tu devrait faire...

Tu demandes a Benji de te financer l'édition, avec une tite promo sur le Forum !!!

:style:


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2008)

Pas assez d'acheteurs potentiels...


----------



## dool (17 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas assez d'acheteurs potentiels...



ca dépend de combien d'interventions de Mado tu prévoies ?!!


----------



## tirhum (17 Avril 2008)

dool a dit:


> ca dépend de combien d'interventions de Mado tu prévoies ?!!


J'vais la jouer égoïste dans ce cas là; rinàfout' des autres, alors... 
Tu sortiras bien de ton terrier pour aller dans la _chambre rose_ ?!...
J'ai une collection d'estampes japonaises à compléter... 

:love:


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas assez d'acheteurs potentiels...





dool a dit:


> ca dépend de combien d'interventions de Mado tu prévoies ?!!





S'il le faut je ferai don de mon corps pour la bonne cause..


----------



## gKatarn (17 Avril 2008)

Ah çà, nous n'en doutons pas  :love:


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2008)

Ouf !  :love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2008)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (29 Avril 2008)

Craquounette on the mini-chat... a dit:
			
		

> suis déçue moi il est tjrs vide ce chat quand j'arrive














ÉDIT :  





			
				Craquounette on the mini-chat... a dit:
			
		

> Craquounette: :rose:
> Craquounette:
> Craquounette: on avait dit : pas en public
> Craquounette: tirhum.....


 :love: ​


----------



## prasath (30 Avril 2008)

Très sympa ce thread, j'espère qu'il n'est pas interdit de poster ici?
.
.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Avril 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Très sympa ce thread, j'espère qu'il n'est pas interdit de poster ici?
> .
> .


Nan, Nan  Par contre faudra consulter un occuliste  La tasse je l'ai dans la main droite, c'est plus facile pour boire


----------



## prasath (1 Mai 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Par contre faudra consulter un occuliste&#8230;  La tasse je l'ai dans la main droite, c'est plus facile pour boire&#8230;



Mon Chaman serait un charlatan. Damned! :rateau: 

En attendant voici d'autres dessins (craquounette+ Grug) et un calumet de la paix  (imageshack est parfois un peu lent)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> j'espère qu'il n'est pas interdit de poster ici?
> .
> .



Nââââââân!... :love: 
Une saine émulation serait plutôt la bienvenue...


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> "Ça m'a l'air bien calme par ici...
> Y'a quelqu'un là d'dans ??"
> 
> http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/465/pilier1ud8.jpg


Ça manque un peu de "croustillant" ces derniers temps dans les autres fils du bar (en général)...  
Donc ce fil-ci s'appauvrit... 

"Ils" sont exigeants, tu as vu, "ils" z'ont toujours un "truc" qui ne va pas dans leur "représentation"...  
"Chuis trop gros, là", "ma [bip] est plus grande", "mon pelage est plus soyeux", "mes seins sont plus fermes", etc...  

Bienvenue à l'asile... 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nââââââân!... :love:
> Une saine émulation serait plutôt la bienvenue...


Tout à fait !... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2008)

Grace à MacGe, peuvent exposer ! :rateau:

Ici, nous voyons Tirhum exécuter, sous le regard admiratif de Doc Evil, une magistrale caricature de rezba !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Une saine émulation serait plutôt la bienvenue...



çà te suffit pas d'être un des sujets favoris de ce fil ? il faut te encore d'autres portraitistes ?  :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Grace à MacGe, peuvent exposer ! :rateau:
> 
> Ici, nous voyons Tirhum exécuter, sous le regard admiratif de Doc Evil, une magistrale caricature de rezba !
> 
> ​



Caricature ? Non, un portrait, un vrai !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> "Ils" sont exigeants, tu as vu, "ils" z'ont toujours un "truc" qui ne va pas dans leur "représentation"...



Ouais... Fais du bien à Bastien ; il te caguera dans la main!


----------



## prasath (2 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nââââââân!... :love:
> Une saine émulation serait plutôt la bienvenue...


Merci quel accueil   Ca fait plaisir de voir ce fil revivre avec d'autres dessins et vos conneries  



tirhum a dit:


> Ça manque un peu de "croustillant" ces derniers temps dans les autres fils du bar (en général)...
> Donc ce fil-ci s'appauvrit...
> 
> "Ils" sont exigeants, tu as vu, "ils" z'ont toujours un "truc" qui ne va pas dans leur "représentation"...
> ...



Je suis les fils petit à petit, je devine que tu n'as pas arrêté de dessiner  . Plus on est de fou et plus...  



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Grace à MacGe, peuvent exposer ! :rateau:
> 
> Ici, nous voyons Tirhum exécuter, sous le regard admiratif de Doc Evil, une magistrale caricature de rezba !



 Pas mieux


----------



## prasath (2 Mai 2008)

Et puis tant que j'y suis, voici Mado et Dool (?)


----------



## dool (2 Mai 2008)

Wouh, mais cela voudrait-il dire que l'Amok m'aurait dépecée et dévorée ??? C'est où que ça se passe ???  Il faut que j'attrape ce fil, je dois négocier le dépucel....euh dépeçage ! 



Ah au fait !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

En tous cas ca nous change des petits mickeys de tiponch!  

Edit: le seul truc c'est que t'as oublié les demi-lunes pour voir de près de l'Amok.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas ca nous change des petits mickeys de tiponch!


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2008)

dool a dit:


> Wouh, mais cela voudrait-il dire que l'Amok m'aurait dépecée et dévorée ??? C'est où que ça se passe ???  Il faut que j'attrape ce fil, je dois négocier le dépucel....euh dépeçage !



Trop tard ! 



Au fait, aussi :


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Mai 2008)

Tirhum, t'as de la concurrence sérieuse 

Pareil,


----------



## Craquounette (2 Mai 2008)

Perso... je me préfère sous les doigts la plume de tirhum  :rose:  

Même si le p'tit nouveau ne se défend pas mal du tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2008)

Le truc, c'est qu'en fait Amok bave bien plus que ça (forcément, à son âge), mais depuis que son rejeton lui a planqué son dentier, il n'a plus toutes ces impressionnantes quenotes ! 

Mackie, veux tu rendre les dents de papa !


----------



## katelijn (2 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas ca nous change des petits mickeys de tiponch!



Certes! Mais lui n'a pas besoin de textes explicatifs!


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Certes! Mais lui n'a pas besoin de textes explicatifs!


Passque j'illustre des "situations" existant dans d'autres fils*...
Pas (toujours) besoin de texte ou bulles de texte, donc... 
Ce fil (relire le 1er post) n'est qu'un "catalogue"...  
Laissez le temps (un dessin ne se fait pas en 3mn) à prasath, de "sévir" dans d'autres fils, s'il le veut... 
_(l'est pas obligé non plus)_
En tout cas, entre ce fil et d'autres (fil dessin sur "portfolio", par exemple), ça revit !...
C'est plaisant et c'est l'essentiel... 



* C'est plutôt de la "matière"... un peu de croustillant et d'esprit, qu'il faudrait dans les autres fils pour pouvoir continuer à faire des p'tits dessins.... 
Alors au boulot !... 

Fin de la "parlotte", en ce qui me concerne...


----------



## katelijn (3 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Passque j'illustre des "situations" existant dans d'autres fils*...
> Pas (toujours) besoin de texte ou bulles de texte, donc...
> Ce fil (relire le 1er post) n'est qu'un "catalogue"...
> Laissez le temps (un dessin ne se fait pas en 3mn) à prasath, de "sévir" dans d'autres fils, s'il le veut...
> ...



Je n'ai pas réagi "contre prasath" (auquel je souhaite la bienvenue...et j'aime bien ses autres interventions), mais contre, a première vue,  a une certaine facilité a détroner ceux qui a certains yeux pourraient prendre une place trop importante. Il n'y à pas monde plus cruel que celui de l'art. (Précisions pour toute sorte de parano: Je parle du monde de la culture... )

P.S.: En tout cas j'espère que ce topic restera au bar, parce que pour le reste c'est pasteurisé


----------



## mado (3 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Et puis tant que j'y suis, voici Mado et Dool (?)



Sauf que dans la réalité, c'est dool et moi qui mangeons le loup..


----------



## prasath (3 Mai 2008)

Voilà un fil redevenu bien vivant! Faite un petit feu de camp et les gens reviendront tout naturellement  Remarque, il manque un peu de musique et les chamalow  



dool a dit:


> Wouh, mais cela voudrait-il dire que l'Amok m'aurait dépecée et dévorée ??? C'est où que ça se passe ???  Il faut que j'attrape ce fil, je dois négocier le dépucel....euh dépeçage !



Serais-tu en train de t'inquiéter?  



jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas ca nous change des petits mickeys de tiponch!
> Edit: le seul truc c'est que t'as oublié les demi-lunes pour voir de près de l'Amok.



On a beau tous dessiner des petits Mickeys, le style de chacun c'est quand même sacré  

Ah bon Demi-lunes ? Je suis bien un nioub  ! Voyant son perso en loup un peu partout dans les anciens dessins, un truc a dû m'échapper... Transformation en fonction de la demi-lune, donc? :rateau:  



Craquounette a dit:


> Perso... je me préfère sous les doigts la plume de tirhum  :rose:



C'est tout à son honneur 

(T'avais raison Tirhum, elles sont jamais contentes ces filles!   ) 



tirhum a dit:


> ça revit !...
> C'est plaisant et c'est l'essentiel...



Monsieur Tirhum je sens que nous partageons la même vision du plaisir du dessin.
Si un jour tu veux faire un dessin à 4 mains, ou des réponses par dessins interposés, c'est quand tu veux  
Pour le reste, tu as raison je vais prendre mon temps pour découvrir petit à petit les recoins du forum . 



katelijn a dit:


> Je n'ai pas réagi "contre prasath" (auquel je souhaite la bienvenue...et j'aime bien ses autres interventions), mais contre, a première vue,  a une certaine facilité a détroner ceux qui a certains yeux pourraient prendre une place trop importante. Il n'y à pas monde plus cruel que celui de l'art. (Précisions pour toute sorte de parano: Je parle du monde de la culture... )



Ta remarque est la bienvenue et j'en profite pour dire que Tirhum, moi et les autres dessinateurs nous passons parfois beaucoup de temps dans un dessin dans le but de nous faire plaisir mais je ne cacherais pas que c'est également pour vous faire plaisir, puisque comme vous l'aurez remarquez, vous figurez souvent comme les personnages centraux de nos dessins. Et qu'on préfère le dessin de l'un plutôt que celui de l'autre, je n'ai personnellement pas envie de le savoir. 

Celà dit, l'humour est très apprécié  

Petites remarques, mes dessins paraissent plus léchés et peuvent paraître plus vendeurs mais c'est parce que j'en profite pour peaufiner ma technique. 

Ca paraît inutile de le préciser mais les personnes que ça dérange de voir leur avatar dessiné, n'hésitez pas à me le dire, je retirerai le dessin le cas échéant  .



mado a dit:


> Sauf que dans la réalité, c'est dool et moi qui mangeons le loup..



Alors c'est que vous devez être terribles dans la vraie vie :affraid:

Merci à tous pour vos remarques


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Alors c'est que vous devez être terribles dans la vraie vie :affraid:



Ah çà, c'est rien de le dire


----------



## Amok (3 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Sauf que dans la réalité, c'est dool et moi qui mangeons le loup..



Certes, mais n'allez pas y voir là une trace de faiblesse de ma part : n'est pas petite chaperonne qui veut !


----------



## prasath (3 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le truc, c'est qu'en fait Amok bave bien plus que ça (forcément, à son âge), mais depuis que son rejeton lui a planqué son dentier, il n'a plus toutes ces impressionnantes quenotes !
> 
> Mackie, veux tu rendre les dents de papa !




Viens t'y frotter, fesses de rat, tu vas voir !


----------



## prasath (4 Mai 2008)

Un petit essai de Dool:




Si Tirhum avait continué mon dessin, ça tendrait vers ça   



​


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2008)

vraiment naze ce sujet !


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vraiment naze ce sujet !


Tout comme toi, je n'ai aucun talent en art graphique je le trouve naze.


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> Tout comme toi, je n'ai aucun talent en art graphique je le trouve naze.



non, c'est parce que je suis sur un seul dessin, c'est tout !   

'fin j'crois, notre archiviste dessinateur va nous dire ça !


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2008)

'xact !... 
Jaloux, va !...


----------



## dool (5 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Un petit essai de Dool:
> 
> Si Tirhum avait continué mon dessin, ça tendrait vers ça



Non. Non non. Même en cloque, ch'tirhum ne m'a jamais fait les seins aussi gros !   

Mais c'est toujours agréable de se sentir "croquement" jolie sous vos belles plumes !  
Une petite salutation à Bellamy  

Allez, le temps de retrouver Ma do et on part à la cueillette...je ne vous dis pas de quoi, vous avez l'habitude maintenant ! (ca titille ces nus ! )


----------



## mado (5 Mai 2008)

Prête pour la cueillette m'dame :love:


Et souviens toi : 
_
Est-ce que c'est un bon ?
Mais non c'est pas un bon
Car y'a pas de teton.

_


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, c'est parce que je suis sur un seul dessin, c'est tout !
> 
> 'fin j'crois, notre archiviste dessinateur va nous dire ça !



merde tu viens de m'ouvrir les yeux sur une évidence .... Pourquoi Toujours Dool et jamais moi bordel


----------



## Amok (5 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> merde tu viens de m'ouvrir les yeux sur une évidence .... Pourquoi Toujours Dool et jamais moi bordel



C'est pourtant évident : tu es très éloigné du lapin, contrairement à Alem qui sur ce point bénéficie d'une réputation probablement infondée, mais tenace.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> Tout comme toi, je n'ai aucun talent en art graphique je le trouve naze.


Moi qui suis un dessinateur né, je le trouve naze aussi, c'est dire !


----------



## jugnin (5 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi qui suis un dessinatueur né, je le trouve naze aussi, c'est dire !



Voilà, c'est corrigé.


----------



## sylko (5 Mai 2008)

Fiouuuu... je viens de me tapper les 20 dernières pages.  

Vous êtes de grand(e)s malades


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

Alem et... Captain_X


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mai 2008)

:mouais:


----------



## Luc G (5 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> merde tu viens de m'ouvrir les yeux sur une évidence .... Pourquoi Toujours Dool et jamais moi bordel





Amok a dit:


> C'est pourtant évident : tu es très éloigné du lapin, contrairement à Alem qui sur ce point bénéficie d'une réputation probablement infondée, mais tenace.



Pour vivre heureux, vivons caché ; une réputation c'est long à faire mais rapide à défaire


----------



## Amok (5 Mai 2008)

Ah, petite erreur, prasath ! Alem lâcher un Blad ? Même sous le coup de la surprise, même sous la menace, ce n'est pas envisageable. Pour une simple raison : fruit d'années de recherches, notre célèbre modérateur de Portfolio a mis au point une glue qui a la particularité de n'adhérer qu'au revêtement des boitiers. La formule, jalousement gardée secrète jusqu'à l'obtention du brevet est à base de semence de castor et de barbapapa.

Pour lui arracher, il faut te lever de bonne heure. A la fnac il a même une autorisation spéciale : il part 1/2 heure avant ses collègues et, avec l'aide d'un vigile, décroche au démonte pneu et  à l'eau tiède les différents modèles présentés aux clients ce jour là, restés fixés sur sa paume depuis la démo.

C'est pour cette raison également qu'au restaurant d'entreprise tu peux,  les jours de rush- le voir manger des frites avec des baguettes, n'ayant plus de mobile sur les mains que les dernières phalanges.


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

Alors là pas évident de deviner que c'était un Hasselblad 



Luc G a dit:


> Pour vivre heureux, vivons caché ; une réputation c'est long à faire mais rapide à défaire



Mieux vaut être prévenu


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

et puis quand je sors des clubs SM j'ai plus ma tenue latex


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> et puis quand je sors des clubs SM j'ai plus ma tenue latex



Il a mis *"on dirait"*, donc rien ne dit que tu en es sorti, tu peux très bien dire ça tout en y étant encore !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Alors là pas évident de deviner que c'était un Hasselblad
> 
> 
> 
> Mieux vaut être prévenu



si tu fais référence à la signature d'alèm: ce n'est pas Mark R. mais Marc R.

ça plus le Blad 500C... 

sinon


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> si tu fais référence à la signature d'alèm: ce n'est pas Mark R. mais Marc R.



C'est bien mark R. que je voulais dire...  
L'indice? dans son avatar...


----------



## mado (5 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> et puis quand je sors des clubs SM j'ai plus ma tenue latex



Et puis tu n'es pas un pilier du bar..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est bien mark R. que je voulais dire...
> L'indice? dans son avatar...



pour l'avatar: oui..
je parlais de la signature: Requiem For What's His Name (là, c'est Marc R.)


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour l'avatar: oui..
> je parlais de la signature: Requiem For What's His Name (là, c'est Marc R.)



Là je vois pas pour sa signature  

Pour le photomaton suivant inutile de préciser les noms des deux célébrités du forum


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Et puis tu n'es pas un pilier du bar..



ça risque pas


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Alors là pas évident de deviner que c'était un Hasselblad
> 
> Mieux vaut être prévenu


Hinhinhin... 
Des critiques, je te l'avais dis, des critiques, des critiques...    



J'espère que tu as du temps libre...


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> J'espère que tu as du temps libre...



Ah zut... non j'ai du boulot en retard...:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Ah zut... non j'ai du boulot en retard...:rose:



Après le tour de poitrine, il va falloir envisager le tour de cadran les yeux bien ouverts


----------



## alèm (5 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, petite erreur, prasath ! Alem lâcher un Blad ? Même sous le coup de la surprise, même sous la menace, ce n'est pas envisageable. Pour une simple raison : fruit d'années de recherches, notre célèbre modérateur de Portfolio a mis au point une glue qui a la particularité de n'adhérer qu'au revêtement des boitiers. La formule, jalousement gardée secrète jusqu'à l'obtention du brevet est à base de semence de castor et de barbapapa.



n'empêche, ne jamais lâcher un boitier (ce qui doit être ton cas, j'imagine bien) m'a coûté ma seule fracture&#8230; du poignet droit&#8230; la main gauche tenait fermement mon Nikon, la main droite tentait d'assurer la chute&#8230;  2,50 mètres plus bas&#8230;  :casse::casse::casse:
mais le Nikon n'avait rien&#8230; ouf ! 



LHO a dit:


> si tu fais référence à la signature d'alèm: ce n'est pas Mark R. mais Marc R.
> 
> ça plus le Blad 500C...
> 
> sinon



bah non, moi j'ai un Rolleiflex T ! 




prasath a dit:


> C'est bien mark R. que je voulais dire...
> L'indice? dans son avatar...





LHO a dit:


> pour l'avatar: oui..
> je parlais de la signature: Requiem For What's His Name (là, c'est Marc R.)



Rothko&#8230; Ribot&#8230; Deux Juifs New-Yorkais aux origines russes importants chez moi&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Mai 2008)

Ce qui est dommage, c'est que les 2 artistes ici présents ne se servent pas de leur art pour humilier les gens


----------



## Captain_X (5 Mai 2008)

non c'est réservé aux gens sans talents


----------



## prasath (5 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ce qui est dommage, c'est que les 2 artistes ici présents ne se servent pas de leur art pour humilier les gens



T'as des petits côtés sadiques en fait :affraid:

Tu voulais dire chambrer et pas humilier, non? Plus je connaîtrai les gens et plus je me permettrai de les chambrer amicalement, mais me moquer des gens ou avoir de la méchanceté gratuite à leur égard ça ne m'intéresse vraiment pas. 

Déjà que par le biais du dessin il m'est déjà arrivé de blesser des gens sans le vouloir à cause de l'image qu'ils ont d'eux même...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Mai 2008)

[Nephou was here]




			
				DerMannMitDieFedern a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire chambrer et pas humilier, non?



Chambrer, humilier... Se foutre de la gueule quoi 
A part que y'en à une qui est pour rire et l'autre pour être méchant... Vu que l'un va souvent avec l'autre, y'a pas tellement de différences


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mai 2008)

Aaaaaaaah!!!! Cette chaude ambiance que l'on affectionne tant... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2008)

L'est en train de virer punk "no futur" ou quoi, le rejeton du trooper ? :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (6 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Là je vois pas pour sa signature





prasath a dit:


> Déjà que par le biais du dessin il m'est déjà arrivé de blesser des gens sans le vouloir à cause de l'image qu'ils ont d'eux même...



Eh bah voilà, c'est réussi !

'va m'pendre, pisque c'est ça !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'est en train de virer punk "no futur" ou quoi, le rejeton du trooper ? :mouais:



Plutôt _rebel_  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaaaah!!!! Cette chaude ambiance que l'on affectionne tant... :love: :love: :love:



Tu cires tes Doc' Martens ?


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu cires tes Doc' Martens ?



les miennes sont prêtes, les miennes sont prêtes ! 

mes Ben Sherman aussi !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu cires tes Doc' Martens ?


Jamais de la vie, malheureux!


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Jamais de la vie, malheureux!



non, il suffit que tu les graisses en les passant dans tes cheveux !


----------



## Grug (6 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'est en train de virer punk "no futur" ou quoi, le rejeton du trooper ? :mouais:





​ 
*
- gKart :* Viens Tintin.
*- Dark-Tintin :* Je m'appelle DarK et je leur pisse à la poche !
*- P77 :* Dark Punk ?
*- L'indien :* hugh.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Plutôt _rebel_



N'empêche que la blancheur gothique lui donne bonne mine :love:


----------



## prasath (6 Mai 2008)

Grug a dit:


> *
> - gKart :* Viens Tintin.
> *- Dark-Tintin :* Je m'appelle DarK et je leur pisse à la poche !
> *- P77 :* Dark Punk ?
> *- L'indien :* hugh.



Ouais il est de retour !! 





jugnin a dit:


> Eh bah voilà, c'est réussi !
> 
> 'va m'pendre, pisque c'est ça !



Voilà pourquoi je voudrais éviter l'hécatombe, et qu'on se souvienne de moi comme un mec bien.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2008)

Yes, Grug revient sévir aussi : avec Tirhum et prasath, on devrait voir des trucs sympa :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mai 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Jamais de la vie, malheureux!



Oooooooh que si, mon bon Monsieur... Je ne suis pas de ces petits cons qui ont galvaudé ce noble soulier, le rabaissant au rang de pauvre croquenot grunjo-néo-baba... Il est des gens qui ne méritent pas de porter des Docs et qui méritent hautement de prendre une des miennes dans les organes reproducteurs... Dans le fion, ils risqueraient encore d'y trouver un quelconque plaisir coupable...

J'ai dit!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Mai 2008)

Mes cheveux sont plus longs 
Et l'armure du trooper est trèèèès rouillée


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2008)

'tin, et juste avant de critiquer mon armure, tu viens me taper de 20 ???? sale gosse va  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oooooooh que si, mon bon Monsieur... Je ne suis pas de ces petits cons qui ont galvaudé ce noble soulier, le rabaissant au rang de pauvre croquenot grunjo-néo-baba... Il est des gens qui ne méritent pas de porter des Docs et qui méritent hautement de prendre une des miennes dans les organes reproducteurs... Dans le fion, ils risqueraient encore d'y trouver un quelconque plaisir coupable...
> 
> J'ai dit!



Laisse Patoch', ils n'y connaissent rien  :love: 


































Surtout Ed


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2008)

j'suis même sûr que tibomong4 s'y connait plus que lui en doc marten's !! 

dis Patoch', j'peux v'nir chez toi ?


----------



## Captain_X (7 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Plutôt _rebel_



t'en a fait un StormTrooper Of Death (pour ceux qui ont de la culture "métal")


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ​



On dirait un danseur de tektonik le Tintin là...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


>


 
Ah ouais ! Ouais ! Ouais !
Avant de me rendre compte que c'était moi, il m'a fait peur ton dessin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ouais ! Ouais ! Ouais !
> Avant de me rendre compte que c'était moi, il m'a fait peur ton dessin.



Ben moi, à ta place, c'est *après* m'en être rendu compte, que j'aurais eu peur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ce qui est dommage, c'est que les 2 artistes ici présents ne se servent pas de leur art pour humilier les gens


 
C'est dommage que je ne sache pas dessiner, je t'aurais bien collé un "glam-Milou" mon cher Tintin...

Une sorte de York minuscule et grotesque, avec un noeud rose dans les poils et un nom débile, genre "pépette" - un qui débarque pour te lêcher la figure en pleine soirée "gothique-death-metal" pour te foutre la honte devant tes potes, qui fait pipi sur tes cuirs et te coûte la peau du derche en véto à chaque fois qu'il avale une de tes bagues têtes de mort en voulant jouer avec.

Non ?

Pour avoir choisi ce pseudo, Tintin (même dark) - quel Milou honteux nous caches-tu ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2008)

Oh pitin, je crois que le glam-Milou "Pépette" va prendre vie grâce aux crayons des trois artistes  





alèm a dit:


> dis Patoch', j'peux v'nir chez toi ?


Corvée de cirage pour Alem   



Captain_X a dit:


> t'en a fait un StormTrooper Of Death (pour ceux qui ont de la culture "métal")


 :love: 




Fab'Fab a dit:


> On dirait un danseur de tektonik le Tintin là...


Casséééééééééééééééééééé le rebel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Casséééééééééééééééééééé le rebel



Ne nous délègues pas ce que tu devrais faire à la maison, toi!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2008)

Ah, tu pense que le Tintin aurait besoin d'une reprise en main ferme et énergique ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tu pense que le Tintin aurait besoin d'une reprise en main ferme et énergique ?



Pour ce qui est de la prise en main ferme et énergique, vu son âge, il doit déjà le faire tout seul...
 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tu pense que le Tintin aurait besoin d'une reprise en main ferme et énergique ?



Une bonne coupe à la tondeuse, pour commencer...


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tu pense que le Tintin aurait besoin d'une reprise en main ferme et énergique ?



D'une bonne avoine, oui !  

Soyez sympas : évitez les pages multiples de commentaires dans ce fil, même s'il est bien évident que les réactions aux dessins de nos talentueux membres sont compréhensibles. Un juste milieu, quoi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Soyez sympas : évitez les pages multiples de commentaires dans ce fil, même s'il est bien évident que les réactions aux dessins de nos talentueux membres sont compréhensibles. Un juste milieu, quoi !


----------



## Captain_X (7 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On dirait un danseur de tektonik le Tintin là...


'tain oué en fait le tintin il se donne un loog grunge mais il fait de la tektonik ...
je dois avoir une tof de lui tout petit avec son poooopa à une mac-lan ..

Lui avait moins de cheveux ... et son père un peu plus


----------



## prasath (7 Mai 2008)

Pour la postérité de Dark Tin-tin:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Pour la postérité de Dark Tin-tin:




C'est exactement de ça dont j'parlais quand j'ai dit humilier  

Quand aux autres, j'vous réponds même pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Quand aux autres, j'vous réponds même pas.



Ben encore heureux, tu sais ce qu'on leur fait, aux marmots qui répondent aux grandes personnes ? 

Il a dit "humilier" ...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mai 2008)

Bon, je me casse 4 jours au soleil et sous l'eau : si Tintin vous emm..... n'hésitez pas à le reprendre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Mai 2008)

Le goudron et les plumes, allez-y, j'vous attends !


----------



## prasath (7 Mai 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, je me casse 4 jours au soleil et sous l'eau : si Tintin vous emm..... n'hésitez pas à le reprendre


----------



## Lalla (7 Mai 2008)

Tant que c'est pas des plumes de canard...


----------



## Captain_X (7 Mai 2008)

surtout qu'elle a pas forcément la plume où il faudrait


----------



## prasath (7 Mai 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas des plumes de canard...



coucou et bienvenue


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Pour la postérité de Dark Tin-tin:




Elle est où la gratte destroy et l'ampli marshall, merde quoi, un peu de respect, si on ne respecte pas les jeunes, comment voulez vous qu'ils nous respectent nous les vi.... les moins jeunes


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est exactement de ça dont j'parlais quand j'ai dit humilier



Le collant façon Peter Pan ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Mai 2008)

Petit dessin fait vite fait (c'est pas de l'art ) 











L'original


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


>



Ah ... les détails ... les p'tis poils sur le cou :love:

Heu ... sinon ben je ne suis responsable de rien 

Personne pour dessiner vraiment une autruche en entier ? C'est dur hein ...


----------



## kisbizz (7 Mai 2008)

odré a dit:


> Personne pour dessiner vraiment une autruche en entier ? C'est dur hein ...



forcement , on ne voit que ta tete


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> forcement , on ne voit que ta tete



Ou le croupion mais sans la tête


----------



## Lalla (7 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> coucou et bienvenue



Si jeune est déjà croquée... Et ce n'est certainement pas parce que je suis un pilier du bar (celui qui dit "sous le bar", je lui pince le mollet! :rateau: )!


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2008)

tu faisais quoi sous le bar ?


----------



## kasarus (7 Mai 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Si jeune est déjà croquée... Et ce n'est certainement pas parce que je suis un pilier du bar (celui qui dit "sous le bar", je lui pince le mollet! :rateau: )!





macinside a dit:


> tu faisais quoi sous le bar ?



Il y a VRAIMENT des maso ici.:mouais:


----------



## prasath (8 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Petit dessin fait vite fait (c'est pas de l'art )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends que les insultes en iroquois:rateau: 
Comme un grand tu as retrouvé ta guitare  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ou le croupion mais sans la tête



'tention on pourrait presque croire que Backcat est une autruche!


----------



## prasath (8 Mai 2008)




----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

très bien mais il manque l'air méchant...... (sinon )


----------



## Lalla (8 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


>



My god! M'exprimer à travers tes transes animales ???!!!

'tain! si je comprends bien j'ai tout intérêt à m'la *COIN*cer alors!


----------



## prasath (8 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> très bien mais il manque l'air méchant...... (sinon )



Les pires tortionnaires ont le regard impassibles...



Lalla a dit:


> My god! M'exprimer à travers tes transes animales ???!!!
> 
> 'tain! si je comprends bien j'ai tout intérêt à m'la *COIN*cer alors!



Tu es injuste, je danse très mal mais je suis un bon mime


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


>



Lalla je suis solidaire  
Mais je cours très vite :rateau: 

Presque entière manque les pieds !


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


>



le steak c'est dans la cuisse?

edit: elle a pas le regard impassible, on dirait presque qu'elle a peur...


----------



## prasath (8 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> le steak c'est dans la cuisse?



C'est la partie que je préfère  



odré a dit:


> Lalla je suis solidaire
> Mais je cours très vite :rateau:
> 
> Presque entière manque les pieds !



Une autruche fait des pointes à 80 km/h! En vitesse de croisière ça varie entre 40 et 50 km/h...

Mais la tactique la plus simple pour arriver à ses fins c'est encore celle qui suit:


----------



## kisbizz (8 Mai 2008)

elle  a des belles cuisses de poulet odré 






:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Ah bah j'me nourris pas de granules !


----------



## jugnin (9 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est la partie que je préfère
> 
> 
> 
> Une autruche fait des pointes à 80 km/h! En vitesse de croisière ça varie entre 40 et 50 km/h...



En même temps, des autruches en croisière, ça court pas non plus les paquebots, si ?

:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2008)

Nan y'a surtout des poules de luxe.


----------



## jugnin (9 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan y'a surtout des poules de luxe.



L'exercice consistant à savoir les plumer avant de les passer à la casserole.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Mai 2008)

je tiens à rappeler que l'autruche est quand même le seul oiseau qui ne vole pas.... 

de là à dire qu'on nous le prouve à longueur de post il y a un pas que je franchis ..... avec grâce et volupté. Voir même un léger rictus symptomatique d'une auto-satisfaction non feinte.


----------



## jugnin (9 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> je tiens à rappeler que l'autruche est quand même le seul oiseau qui ne vole pas....



Loin de moi l'idée de vous reprendre avec le moindre rictus symptomatique d'une auto-satisfaction même feinte (les rictus j'ai du mal, à cause du botox), mais il existe d'autres oiseaux qui ne volent pas, à l'instar de ce pauvre kiwi.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2008)

Ou le pingouin qui en plus a un nom grotesque.


----------



## Amok (9 Mai 2008)

Nul besoin d'aller chercher dans les jungles profondes ou les banquises glacées : rien que sur ces forums on trouve de drôles d'oiseaux qui ne volent pas bien haut !


----------



## viruce (9 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Nul besoin d'aller chercher dans les jungles profondes ou les banquises glacées : rien que sur ces forums on trouve de drôles d'oiseaux qui ne volent pas bien haut !


Des noms l'Amok foutre de Doc !!! ( qui vient de reapparaitre ce jour!!!)


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> je tiens à rappeler que l'autruche est quand même le seul oiseau qui ne vole pas....



*Faux

*les Apterygidae (les Kiwis), les Rheiformes (Nandous), les Casuariiformes (Casoars, Emeus), les Sphénisciformes (Manchots) partagent l'impossibilité des Struthioniformes

:sleep:

sinon, les Hoatzin savent très bien planer mais sans plus


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

ouais, je sais, j'aime bien compléter&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (9 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou le pingouin qui en plus a un nom grotesque.



Et surtout, lui, il vole  . C'est le manchot qui ne vole pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *Faux
> 
> *les Apterygidae (les Kiwis), les Rheiformes (Nandous), les Casuariiformes (Casoars, Emeus), les Sphénisciformes (Manchots) partagent l'impossibilité des Struthioniformes
> 
> ...



Sans aller chercher si loin, il existe aussi quelques gallinacées que la domestication a privé de cette faculté


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *Faux*
> 
> les Apterygidae (les Kiwis), les Rheiformes (Nandous), les Casuariiformes (Casoars, Emeus), les Sphénisciformes (Manchots) partagent l'impossibilité des Struthioniformes
> 
> ...


 
la vache! Y'avait une paille que je n'avais pas mis les pieds au Bar....
Ca a bien changé ici!  

La dernière fois que je suis entré c'était tout sauf un café philosophique...  mais là on se croirait à la cafeteria du Museum d'Histoire Naturelle.

Y'a pas à dire, ça en jette un max!


----------



## prasath (9 Mai 2008)

Le kiwi... vole.


----------



## r0m1 (9 Mai 2008)

Prasath ? 
ané dessinateur 
 (XBG Classic easy mode)









_ j'aime beaucoup vos dessins m'sieur _


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Le kiwi... vole.


De mes souvenirs de cantine, ce n'est pas le seul!
Le pamplemousse se débrouille pas mal non plus! :rose:


----------



## prasath (9 Mai 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> De mes souvenirs de cantine, ce n'est pas le seul!
> Le pamplemousse se débrouille pas mal non plus! :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mai 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et surtout, lui, il vole  . C'est le manchot qui ne vole pas



Oui mais c'est pas beau de se moquer des infirmes.


----------



## prasath (11 Mai 2008)

Patoch qui rouspète


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

Je connais bien Patoch, je suis sur qu'il va lui plaire, ce petit chasse mouche que tu viens de lui faire


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Patoch qui rouspète



.....c'est chargé avec du cassoulet ??????


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....c'est chargé avec du cassoulet ??????



Ben ouais, on voit les tuyaux d'alimentation à l'arrière, directement reliés à l'usine William Saurin


----------



## prasath (12 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....c'est chargé avec du cassoulet ??????





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ouais, on voit les tuyaux d'alimentation à l'arrière, directement reliés à l'usine William Saurin



C'est redoutable chargé avec du cassoulet  
J'imagine bien Patoch au milieu des boîtes de conserves WS à la place des douilles.   

*Le bar:*
J'imaginais une grande demeure perchée sur un rocher perdu dans les nuages. Piscine, Alambic, etc... où la bière et l'alcool couleraient à volonté. Une seule règle, se détendre, s'amuser et bien sûr raconter des conneries. :love:


----------



## prasath (12 Mai 2008)

Allez un dernier petit dessin puisqu'il faut savoir s'arrêter (et arrêter de vous saouler  )  .

Il y a 39 personnages, je n'ai pas pu dessiner tout le monde, en particulier ce qui m'ont laissé des commentaires. Je ni figure pas non plus de toute façon. Dedans, on y trouve les personnes qui ont participé à ce fil  quand j'étais là et quelques anciens piliers.
Celui qui reconnaît tout le monde au premier coup d'oeil est très fort  .







*Voir l'image en plus grand*​
C'était bien marrant, juste le regret d'avoir loupé les autres dessinateurs d'un an: Tirhum, Grug, Roberto  .


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> *Le bar:*
> J'imaginais une grande demeure perchée sur un rocher perdu dans les nuages. Piscine, Alambic, etc... où la bière et l'alcool couleraient à volonté. Une seule règle, se détendre, s'amuser et bien sûr raconter des conneries. :love:


Ouais enfin, maintenant ça ressemble plutot à ça:


----------



## prasath (12 Mai 2008)

Monastère des *jeronimos *...  
Par contre je vais renégocier la bière, j'espère qu'il n'y a pas que de la tourtel :rateau:


----------



## Lila (12 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais enfin, maintenant ça ressemble plutot à ça:


.....

......je m'insurge !!!!!!!!...
là JP tu exagères ....si si !.....
Le bar ...c'est bocouuuuuuuuu plus lisse que ça .....

..;allez tu me feras 3 avé et 4 pater + quelques flagéllations aux orties, à genou sur des clous ......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> .... j'espère qu'il n'y a pas que de la tourtel :rateau:



Tiééééééfou!!! La Tourtel®, c'est encore trop violent... En ce moment, çe serait plutôt tisanes et infusions laxatives... :mouais:


----------



## prasath (12 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....
> 
> ......je m'insurge !!!!!!!!...
> là JP tu exagères ....si si !.....
> ...



Et Tourtel ça sonne pas très Lisboète . 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiééééééfou!!! La Tourtel®, c'est encore trop violent... En ce moment, çe serait plutôt tisanes et infusions laxatives... :mouais:



Un mois de mai traître? Pas de chance  

*Les clins d'oeil*
J'en ai oublié pas mal et j'en oublie encore, donc petit rajout...




Evidemment vous avez trouvé tous les noms qui se cachaient derrière les personnages: 

Illus1 (39): Alem - Amok - Backcat - Bassman - bcommeberenice -  Bobbynountchak - Capitain_X - Craquounette - Dark-Tintin - Dool - Dos Jones  - Fab'Fab - gKatarn - Grug - JPmiss - Jugnin - Kasarus - Kisbizz - Lalla - LHO - Lila - Luc G  - Mado - Ned - Nephou - Odré - Pascal77 - Patochman - PonkHead - RobertoVendez - Remy - r0m1 - Romuald - ScubaARM - SuperMoquette - sylko -  TibomonG4 - Tirhum - ZRXolivier + la vache (je sais plus qui?)

Illus2 (6): Divoli - Ed the Head - L'écrieur - La mouette - MacInside - mademoisellecha


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiééééééfou!!! La Tourtel®, c'est encore trop violent... En ce moment, çe serait plutôt tisanes et infusions laxatives... :mouais:



Fais gaffe, mon vieux Patoch :mouais:

C'est des trucs qui remontent au cerveau
Et après tu as des tas de synapses qui encombrent tes toilettes
En train de gerber, mais aussi de parler chiffon
Avec des neurones lubriques et voyeurs en chemisette-cravate



prasath a dit:


> Et Tourtel ça sonne pas très Lisboète .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, j'ai rien trouvé

Faut dire que je ne connais personne ici


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, j'ai rien trouvé
> 
> Faut dire que je ne connais personne ici


Si t'avais meilleur caractère tu te serais déjà fait des amis ici


----------



## prasath (12 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, j'ai rien trouvé
> 
> Faut dire que je ne connais personne ici




Et tu me fais penser que tu n'y es pas  
Donc rajoutons un clin d'oeil supplémentaire. C'est une caricature BD. Je t'imagine bien "dans le rôle d'un méchant", question physionomie :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> les pilliers...



Rhaaaa! enfin j'ai mon crobard (petit soit, mais je l'ai!!!)    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si t'avais meilleur caractère tu te serais déjà fait des amis ici







prasath a dit:


> Et tu me fais penser que tu n'y es pas
> Donc rajoutons un clin d'oeil supplémentaire. C'est une caricature BD. Je t'imagine bien "dans le rôle d'un méchant", question physionomie :rateau:



Du bel ouvrage 

Cela dit j'étais plutôt bon quand j'étais jeune. Mais j'ai eu de mauvaises fréquentations dans ma vieillesse turbulente et agitée


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Cela dit j'étais plutôt bon quand j'étais jeune. Mais j'ai eu de mauvaises fréquentations dans ma vieillesse turbulente et *agitée*




.....Parkinson ??  :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....Parkinson ??  :rateau:



Oui ?


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui ?
> 
> http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/594/joelparkinsongal1cl1.jpg




...tu parles ...on te reconnaît même pas ....


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu parles ...on te reconnaît même pas ....



C'est parce que je n'ai pas mes Wayfarer


----------



## prasath (13 Mai 2008)

Je ne suis pas bon en caricature, donc avec un peu de chance vous pourriez reconnaître le personnage suivant. C'est un membre de macgé mais lequel?

Je lui ai rajouté des pattes histoire de le transfigurer au contexte de l'époque. Ainsi il aurait pu être capitaine de frégate ou architecte royale.

Indice: Il fait parti du groupe de membres illustrés ci-dessus.






Cliquez uniquement si vous avez la réponse: caricature inspirée de cette photo​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

C'est l'aut' bellâtre ?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Mai 2008)

Robertomachin ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Robertomachin ?


Nâââân!... L'aut'


----------



## prasath (13 Mai 2008)

C'est encore moins évident quand on ne traîne pas souvent dans le fil des "auto-portraits"   
Réponse sous l'image pour ceux qui ont trouvé la réponse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Cool! J'avais trouvé...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est l'aut' bellâtre ?...



Finalement, çà lui va assez bien ce qualificatif  :love:


----------



## Captain_X (14 Mai 2008)

faut l'avoir vu en boite de nuit à annecy ... Lors de la "nuit du bac". ... c'est l'émeute


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> faut l'avoir vu en boite de nuit à annecy ... Lors de la "nuit du bac". ... c'est l'émeute



oh la vache, les vieux souvenirs... :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> faut l'avoir vu en boite de nuit à annecy ... Lors de la "nuit du bac". ... c'est l'émeute



C'est ce soir là qu'il s'est fait arracher les testicules et qu'un chien les a mangées ?!


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Evidemment vous avez trouvé tous les noms qui se cachaient derrière les personnages:
> 
> Illus1 (39): Alem - Amok - Backcat - Bassman - bcommeberenice -  Bobbynountchak - Capitain_X - Craquounette - Dark-Tintin - Dool - Dos Jones  - Fab'Fab - gKatarn - Grug - JPmiss - Jugnin - Kasarus - Kisbizz - Lalla - LHO - Lila - Luc G  - Mado - Ned - Nephou - Odré - Pascal77 - Patochman - PonkHead - RobertoVendez - Remy - r0m1 - Romuald - ScubaARM - SuperMoquette - sylko -  TibomonG4 - Tirhum - ZRXolivier + la vache (je sais plus qui?)
> 
> Illus2 (6): Divoli - Ed the Head - L'écrieur - La mouette - MacInside - mademoisellecha



supermoquette, c'est celui qui _sert_ les bières ? Y a comme un truc qui m'échappe là&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> supermoquette, c'est celui qui _sert_ les bières ? Y a comme un truc qui m'échappe là



Meuh nan, t'inquiète pas, il ne les sert pas, il se barre dans un coin tranquille avec pour les vider à l'aise, sans être dérangé !


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> *Les clins d'oeil*
> J'en ai oublié pas mal et j'en oublie encore, donc petit rajout...
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse-moi, mais que mackie ressemble à ça, là, vraiment, ça décrédibilise tout. Faut que tu le vois en vrai une fois.
D'autant que tu ne me verras jamais crier entre les cuisses de mackie, ça, c'est sur !.


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Excuse-moi, mais que mackie ressemble à ça, là, vraiment, ça décrédibilise tout. Faut que tu le vois en vrai une fois.
> D'autant que tu ne me verras jamais crier entre les cuisses de mackie, ça, c'est sur !.



Il devait s'être absenté pour vomir pendant la réalisation du dessin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... tu ne me verras jamais crier entre les cuisses de mackie!.


Pourquoi? Il a des poils là aussi?....


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'autant que tu ne me verras jamais crier entre les cuisses de mackie, ça, c'est sur !.



Là, on dirait que tu vas te prendre un coup de genou fâcheux


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'autant que tu ne me verras jamais crier entre les cuisses de mackie, ça, c'est sur !.


 
Ne jamais dire fontaine... 
La vie réserve certaines surprises


----------



## prasath (14 Mai 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> supermoquette, c'est celui qui _sert_ les bières ? Y a comme un truc qui m'échappe là



On est dans un bar, il faut bien bien quelqu'un pour jouer ce rôle  
Tu aurais préféré une serveuse? Si c'est le cas et sachant que tu n'y figures pas encore je pourrais encore rajouter quelques personnages. :rateau: 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Excuse-moi, mais que mackie ressemble à ça, là, vraiment, ça décrédibilise tout. Faut que tu le vois en vrai une fois.
> D'autant que tu ne me verras jamais crier entre les cuisses de mackie, ça, c'est sur !.



Moi je pense que si tu prends le porte-voix c'est pour nous annoncer quelque chose de croustillant, c'est bien toi l'écrieur, non?  



Craquounette a dit:


> Ne jamais dire fontaine...
> La vie réserve certaines surprises


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Moi je pense que si tu prends le porte-voix c'est pour nous annoncer quelque chose de croustillant, c'est bien toi l'écrieur, non?
> :



Ben non justement.
Il s'appelle L'ECRIEUR.
Donc il ECRIT, il cause pas. 


Tout leur dire à ces jeunes.


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben non justement.
> Il s'appelle L'ECRIEUR.
> Donc il ECRIT, il cause pas.
> 
> ...



Et tu en fais quoi de tous ses doubles pseudos?


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> On est dans un bar, il faut bien bien quelqu'un pour jouer ce rôle
> Tu aurais préféré une serveuse? Si c'est le cas et sachant que tu n'y figures pas encore je pourrais encore rajouter quelques personnages. :rateau:



huh, oui, si t'as pas peur d'avoir les bras couverts de jus de framboise ? :rose:






ah merde, me suis trompée de boulot


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> huh, oui, si t'as pas peur d'avoir les bras couverts de jus de framboise ? :rose:


 
Du jus de framboise ?

Mein gott ! Mais où suis-je ?


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Du jus de framboise ?
> 
> Mein gott ! Mais où suis-je ?




..attends .;attends ...elle a renversé le jus .....mais pas la vodka !!! 

..c'est pas bien grave ..une petite tape sur les fesses pour la punir, un p'ti billet dans le sous tif et hop ..elle reprend son service :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Personne ne renverse la vodka du Diable.

Hin ! Hin ! Hin ! Hin ! Hin !


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Personne ne renverse la vodka du Diable.
> 
> Hin ! Hin ! Hin ! Hin ! Hin !



Le bouc et misère...


----------



## katelijn (14 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Et tu en fais quoi de tous ses doubles pseudos?



Pipelette!


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mai 2008)

De toute façon, la charte interdit formellement qu'on dessine les doubles pseudos


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Personne ne renverse la vodka du Diable.
> 
> Hin ! Hin ! Hin ! Hin ! Hin !



Et personne ne boit celle de Nassé


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2008)

Bon&#8230; ça fait plus de vingt messages sans images (j'exclus la citation) : stop ou encore ? (attention il y a un piège)


----------



## prasath (14 Mai 2008)

Je ne pourrais pas poster des dessins tous les jours, donc difficile de voir des pages toujours accompagnées de nouveaux dessins. . J'espère que les autres dessinateurs auront l'envie de trinquer avec nous de temps à autres  .

Personnellement j'aime bien voir le bar vivre comme actuellement plutôt que de voir ce fil s'enliser dans les oubliettes faute de dessins. Et puis ils sont sacrément forts pour raconter des conneries   ( c'est inné chez eux :rateau: ) et ça, ça donne vraiment envie de dessiner! Une partie de ping-pong quoi  .
Les perdant paient un coup!


----------



## prasath (14 Mai 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> huh, oui, si t'as pas peur d'avoir les bras couverts de jus de framboise ? :rose:
> ah merde, me suis trompée de boulot



Alors est-ce qu'on garde Aurélie comme serveuse même si on peut s'attendre à quelques catastrophes??? :rateau: 

Au moins elle est mimi notre serveuse :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Mai 2008)

A poil


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A poil


Bien dit gamin!


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Au moins elle est mimi notre serveuse :rose:


Assurément 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A poil


Toujours pressés, les gamins  Il faut apprendre à savourer l'avant, la patience est une grande vertu 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bien dit gamin!


Lui, il a passé l'âge, pourtant, ça doit être un traumatisme initial en liaison avec les pustules 
Maintenant qu'il se sent encouragé, le petit jeune va nous en remettre une couche


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Assurément
> 
> 
> Toujours pressés, les gamins  Il faut apprendre à savourer l'avant, la patience est une grande vertu
> ...



L'a intérêt. :bebe:

Sinon, encore un dessin réussi prasath  (P.S: tu dessines directement sur l'ordi avec une tablette?)


----------



## prasath (15 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A poil





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bien dit gamin!



 Vous êtes plus pubères au moins?
L'image qui suit s'adresse seulement à Tin-tin et Bobby puisqu'ils me l'ont demandé, les autres vous n'avez pas le droit de regarder!  

--->> Regardez moi dans les yeux !​
On en rougirait! :rose::rose:
Grosse précision:Bien sûr il ne s'agit en aucun cas d'Aurélie, hein!!!  



kasarus a dit:


> Sinon, encore un dessin réussi prasath  (P.S: tu dessines directement sur l'ordi avec une tablette?)



Non plus de tablette . A l'ancienne donc avec un crayon et du lavis


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Vous êtes plus pubères au moins?
> L'image qui suit s'adresse seulement à Tin-tin et Bobby puisqu'ils me l'ont demandé, les autres vous n'avez pas le droit de regarder!
> 
> --->> Regardez moi dans le yeux !​
> ...



Alors, c'est comment? 
j'ai pas regardé:love:


----------



## prasath (15 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Alors, c'est comment?
> j'ai pas regardé:love:



Vu comment tu rougis j'ai des doutes  
Coquin un jour, coquin toujours


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

T'as vu comment t'es rouge toi ?  non mé.


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Image d'une serveuse avec rollers



Je veux la même, en vrai, et avant que Alem (spécialiste es serveuses) ne l'attrape  ! :love:


----------



## Lila (15 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je veux la même, en vrai, et avant que Alem (spécialiste es serveuses) ne l'attrape  ! :love:



......   hmmmmm c'est trop rapide ça pour toi.......:rateau: :casse: :hosto: 

....faut donc penser au plan b.... 

....on sent une certaine beauté intérieure dans ses yeux ...finalement c'est ça qui compte !!!!


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je veux la même, en vrai, et avant que Alem (spécialiste es serveuses) ne l'attrape  ! :love:



Je veux un reportage vidéo sur le spectacle : Amok poursuivant les rollers de la serveuse, ça devrait valoir son pesant de cacahuètes   

(Faut prévenir le SAMU, quand même, parce que s'il court plusieurs mètres avant d'abandonner, regrettant ses jambes de 20 ans, il risque d'y avoir des séquelles )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je veux un reportage vidéo sur le spectacle : Amok poursuivant les rollers de la serveuse, ça devrait valoir son pesant de cacahuètes
> 
> (Faut prévenir le SAMU, quand même, parce que s'il court plusieurs mètres avant d'abandonner, regrettant ses jambes de 20 ans, il risque d'y avoir des séquelles )



Meuuh nan ! Aucun risque, il s'équipe !


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Meuuh nan ! Aucun risque, il s'équipe !


Justement... 





_clic image... _


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

:mouais:  :rose:   <- Tout est dit !


----------



## prasath (15 Mai 2008)

Amok a coursé toute la journée notre chère serveuse mais en vain. Epuisé, lassé, il trouva le réconfort dans quelques bouteilles de vodka. Et à son réveil...




Rappelez-vous de cette charmante créature: ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Amok a coursé toute la journée notre chère serveuse mais en vain. Epuisé, lassé, il trouva le réconfort dans quelques bouteilles de vodka. Et à son réveil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une fois qu'il sort avec une momie fille de son âge


----------



## Grug (16 Mai 2008)




----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour une fois qu'il sort avec une momie fille de son âge



Je ne réponds même plus a ces allusions navrantes sur mon état civil, surtout venant d'un plus âgé que moi (jaloux, en plus ! ) !


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne réponds même plus a ces allusions navrantes sur mon état civil, surtout venant d'un plus âgé que moi (jaloux, en plus ! ) !



:afraid: ...plus vieux ..et jaloux !!!!! ...mon Dieu .....l'ECHEC !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne réponds même plus a ces allusions navrantes sur mon état civil, surtout venant d'un plus âgé que moi (jaloux, en plus ! ) !




Comment ça, plus âgé que toi ? mon âge à moi, il suffit de deux chiffres (tiens, les deux mêmes en plus, c'est quasi comme s'il n'en fallait qu'un :rateau pour l'écrire, môssieur


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> :afraid: ...plus vieux ..et jaloux !!!!! ...mon Dieu .....l'ECHEC !!!!!! :rateau:



Dis donc, toi, t'es pas un perdreau de l'année non plus ! Profiter de nos quelques mois de différence pour jouer le d'jeune, c'est petit, petit ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> mon âge à moi, il suffit de deux chiffres (tiens, les deux mêmes en plus, c'est quasi comme s'il n'en fallait qu'un :rateau pour l'écrire, môssieur



Oui, mais deux chiffres avant JC !


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

quelle affreuse bande de vieilles chouettes&#8230; :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

z'allez finir par me faire penser au duo d'octagénaires d'IF ! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

Pas du tout, je suis né longtemps après Jeanne Calment :hein:


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dis donc, toi, t'es pas un perdreau de l'année non plus ! Profiter de nos quelques mois de différence pour jouer le d'jeune, c'est petit, petit !




......:rose: ...gasp ...blodandguts....fuck......i am demasked (©Mackie dictionarie translateur) !!!!!

...bon en attendant je compte en profiter le plus longtemps possible....


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Amok a coursé toute la journée notre chère serveuse mais en vain. Epuisé, lassé, il trouva le réconfort dans quelques bouteilles de vodka. Et à son réveil...



Pour une fois que ce n'est pas la grand-mère qui va se faire bouffer  

Justice est faite


----------



## prasath (16 Mai 2008)

Grug a dit:


>


  
La vérité c'est que je suis enchaîné à une table de dessin au fond d'une cave. Mr Tirhum et Mr Grug, Libérez l'indien! Libérez l'indien!


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

_clic image.._. 






prasath a dit:


> La vérité c'est que je suis enchaîné à une table de dessin au fond d'une cave. Mr Tirhum et Mr Grug, Libérez l'indien! Libérez l'indien!


D'ailleurs...
T'as demandé pour poster sans dessin ?!...


----------



## prasath (17 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> D'ailleurs...
> T'as demandé pour poster sans dessin ?!...



Pas de bol de soupe, pas de dessin!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Pas de bol de soupe, pas de dessin!
> 
> 
> http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/9933/woudyoumindjpgdt4.jpg​



Yep man, comme on dit chez nous, dans l'ouest, le seul bon indien est un indien mort, mais pour toi, on peut faire une exception


----------



## prasath (17 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Yep man, comme on dit chez nous, dans l'ouest, le seul bon indien est un indien mort, mais pour toi, on peut faire une exception



Enfoirés de visage pâles   Vous n'étiez pas dignes de recevoir mon calumet de la paix  
Et ne me parlez plus "d'exception" mais du DERNIER, je suis une légende traduite dans plusieurs langues et qui a inspiré un film, moi môssieur.


----------



## kasarus (17 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Enfoirés de visage pâles   Vous n'étiez pas dignes de recevoir mon calumet de la paix



Remarque, ça dépend où ...


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

où?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2008)

je tombe sur ça par hasard (excellente "serie" au passage), je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai immédiatement pensé à Grug...  
Peut être à cause de la boule à la fin...  :love:



Ta tin... ouwi ouwi...  :rateau:


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je tombe sur ça par hasard (excellente "serie" au passage), je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai immédiatement pensé à Grug...
> Peut être à cause de la boule à la fin...  :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Avec moins de classe que Grug quand même  Mais c'est vrai qu'on pense à lui directe  


Sinon pour les visages pâles qui se demandent encore comment recevoir un calumet de la paix, ils peuvent toujours se porter volontaires pour une démonstration


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Sinon pour les visages pâles qui se demandent encore comment recevoir un calumet de la paix, ils peuvent toujours se porter volontaires pour une démonstration



:mouais: Je me demande ce que ça donne, le supplice de l'ipod sur un indien


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: Je me demande ce que ça donne, le supplice de l'ipod sur un indien



Alors d'abord, les ondes électro-magnétiques risquent de déranger le savant agencement de la belle parue de plumes et transformer l'Iroquois en un vulgaire skinhead

Ensuite, la musique de sauvage généralement contenue dans ces appareils pourrait bien saper les bases de la sagesse ancestrale de l'Indien et faire de lui un de ces êtres sans foi ni loi qu'on appelle "visage pâle"


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors d'abord, les ondes électro-magnétiques risquent de déranger le savant agencement de la belle parue de plumes et transformer l'Iroquois en un vulgaire skinhead
> 
> Ensuite, la musique de sauvage généralement contenue dans ces appareils pourrait bien saper les bases de la sagesse ancestrale de l'Indien et faire de lui un de ces êtres sans foi ni loi qu'on appelle "visage pâle"



Toi, tu devrais utiliser la recherche des forums*, parce que visiblement, tu n'as aucune idée de la nature du "supplice de l'iPod" 

  


Un indice : il faut un pot de peinture blanche !


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu devrais utiliser la recherche des forums*, parce que visiblement, tu n'as aucune idée de la nature du "supplice de l'iPod"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un supplice inhumain à l'origine réservé aux newbies. Elle est moderne et donne effectivement l'impression que le supplicié écoute un ipod en chantant à se déchirer les cordes vocales tout en respectant un certain rythme qu'on appellera "le pas". Elle ne s'applique qu'aux hommes et est strictement interdite par les conventions des droits de l'homme (texte de loi en cours d'écriture). Car en plus de la douleur indescriptible que cette torture occasionne, s'en suit une perte totale de la dignité humaine: La torture du supplicié provoque le fou rire chez ses proches même des êtres les plus chers à ses yeux.  

Elle est infâme et innommable.  

Pour les nouveaux lecteurs, bienvenue dans le musée de la torture et des horreurs...


Je sens que ce nouveau sujet va rameuter plein de monde


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est un supplice inhumain à l'origine réservé aux newbies. Elle est moderne et donne effectivement l'impression que le supplicié écoute un ipod en chantant à se déchirer les cordes vocales tout en respectant un certain rythme qu'on appellera "le pas". Elle ne s'applique qu'aux hommes et est strictement interdite par les conventions des droits de l'homme (texte de loi en cours d'écriture). Car en plus de la douleur indescriptible que cette torture occasionne, s'en suit une perte totale de la dignité humaine: La torture du supplicié provoque le fou-rire chez ses proches même des êtres les plus chers à ses yeux.
> 
> Elle est infâme et innommable.
> 
> ...



En tant que créateur de ce supplice, je tiens toutefois à apporter une précision d'importance : il ne fut jamais appliqué sur un nioub sans raison valable.

J'entends bien ici ou là quelques esprits retors hurler que sacrifier un ou deux nioub juste pour faire plaisir à Alem un soir de beuverie n'est pas à proprement parler _une raison valable_. Soit, mais cela n'est arrivé que 4 ou 5 fois, et ne fut pas inutile : le modérateur de Portfolio, calmé, laissa dans les 24 heures qui suivirent des images au format supérieur à 700 pixels, et surtout de plus de 100 Ko être postées sans faire la moindre réflexion. Il fallait que cela soit dit.

Tout comme il faut dire que ce supplice n'est pas si terrible que ca : Mackie l'a subit plusieurs fois et est toujours vivant. Il est exact que depuis il se cogne fréquemment la tête sur le trottoir en se prenant les pieds dans ses testicules, mais rien de bien grave au final. Il en a même fait une attraction pour les dames.


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> le modérateur de Portfolio, calmé, laissa dans les 24 heures qui suivirent des images au format supérieur à 700 pixels, et surtout de plus de 100 Ko être postées sans faire la moindre réflexion.



Non!!! je ne peux pas y croire!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il est exact que depuis il se cogne fréquemment la tête sur le trottoir en se prenant les pieds dans ses testicules, mais rien de bien grave au final.



Oh, même ça ne lui arrive plus maintenant, qu'il a trouvé le truc de les caler dans ses chaussettes !


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tout comme il faut dire que ce supplice n'est pas si terrible que ca : Mackie l'a subit plusieurs fois et est toujours vivant. Il est exact que depuis il se cogne fréquemment la tête sur le trottoir en se prenant les pieds dans ses testicules, mais rien de bien grave au final. Il en a même fait une attraction pour les dames.



soit tu a oublier tes pilules, soit du a confondu avec mon LSD


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

L'avantage sportif c'est qu'on peut se perfectionner au maniement de la raquette de ping-pong sans jamais perdre les balles. Plus tard, lorsque la peau est devenue bien élastique, on peut passer à la fronde et devenir un tireur délite. Si on a un peu d'humour on peut même se jeter d'un pont pour faire peur à ses amis en coinçant au préalable ses roubignoles entre les pierres.

On a envie de dire merci Amok


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu devrais utiliser la recherche des forums*, parce que visiblement, tu n'as aucune idée de la nature du "supplice de l'iPod"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, bon, je te l'accorde

Mais je n'avais plus de "l'esprit blanc"

Qui métamorphose

Toutes les tâches
Que l'intériorité
Laisse abandonnée  






bcommeberenice a dit:


> Non!!! je ne peux pas y croire!



De la part de tcommetitus

Surtout, ne crois à rien


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

rien pigé ...pas grave, mais .....ils sont où les dessins  ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, même ça ne lui arrive plus maintenant, qu'il a trouvé le truc de les caler dans ses chaussettes !



Je pensais que ça lui servait plutôt de fixe chaussette mais c'est vrai qu'après il faut défaire le noeud


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> rien pigé ...pas grave, mais .....ils sont où les dessins  ?



Les dessins de cette torture? Je crois que personne ne tient vraiment à voir ça


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

_clic image... 


P.S : "pardon", Craquounette..._ :rose:  :love:  

​


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2008)

Bon... on va dire que tu penses à mon dos et que c'est pour faire contre-poids avec ceci...  

Ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est : par qui je vais être mangée ? :mouais: Parce que j'ai comme la vague impression que je vais passer à la casserole si je reste plantée là... :affraid: 
.
.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

Là, faut dire que pour une batracienne, il t'a doté d'attributs vachement &#8230; euuh &#8230; Mammifères


----------



## prasath (20 Mai 2008)

Petite déjà, elle savait se faire remarquer. Entre jouer la princesse ou la grenouille, elle a su choisir l'originalité


----------



## Lila (20 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, faut dire que pour une batracienne, il t'a doté d'attributs vachement  euuh  Mammifères




.....moi de suite je pense à la langue du coup ......passssquueeee si déjà que .....hein ......alors tu imagines :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....moi de suite je pense à la langue du coup ......passssquueeee si déjà que .....hein ......alors tu imagines :love: :love: :love:



En tout cas on ne m'enlèvera pas de l'idée que les deux tâcherons s'agitent avant tout le crayon pour pécho de la greluche...


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2008)

Boaf...
"Risque" pas grand chose en virtuel, mon poulot... :rateau:
_Jamais dessiné toumaï, par exemple... _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Boaf...
> "Risque" pas grand chose en virtuel, mon poulot... :rateau:


Ah ; y'a pourtant un dessineux qui a ramassé gros...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ; y'a pourtant un dessineux qui a ramassé gros...



Le truc, c'est qu'ils ont tendance à rétrécir certaines zones et à grossir d'autres alors, au final, pour discerner le vrai du faux ! :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En tout cas on ne m'enlèvera pas de l'idée que les deux tâcherons s'agitent avant tout le crayon pour pécho de la greluche...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ; y'a pourtant un dessineux qui a ramassé gros...



Il a pécho un thon ? :rose:


----------



## prasath (20 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le truc, c'est qu'ils ont tendance à rétrécir certaines zones et à grossir d'autres alors, au final, pour discerner le vrai du faux ! :mouais:



On s'en fout du vrai


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ; y'a pourtant un dessineux qui a ramassé gros...



"gros" ! ... Bof, une bléno, c'est 10 jours d'antibio pas plus...


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> On s'en fout du vrai



Ah merde 

Va falloir que je change de tee shirt alors !


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2008)

Le _orange_ aussi ?!...


----------



## prasath (21 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ah merde
> 
> Va falloir que je change de tee shirt alors !



Regardez moi dans les &#339;ufs... J'ai dit les &#339;ufs.
 le vrai c'est quand même plus beau, je l'ai toujours dit


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ah merde
> 
> Va falloir que je change de tee shirt alors !



tiens c'est la première fois que je te vois en t-shirt... je croyais que tu t'habillais qu'avec des lambeaux de peaux de tes conquêtes.


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> tiens c'est la première fois que je te vois en t-shirt... je croyais que tu t'habillais qu'avec des lambeaux de peaux de tes conquêtes.


des &#339;ufs !


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mai 2008)

les oeufs, ça n'as pas de peaux ... mais une coquille ... 
ou alors, mado c'est caliméro


----------



## Nephou (21 Mai 2008)

« et patati et patata » &#8212;&#8250; ichat


----------



## Grug (21 Mai 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> les oeufs, ça n'as pas de peaux ... mais une coquille ...
> ou alors, mado c'est caliméro


----------



## prasath (22 Mai 2008)

​Un essai de mado


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

Elle a l'air beaucoup trop pas assez bad girl...


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)

_clic image..._​


----------



## prasath (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## prasath (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


>



Attends, mon vieux prasath 

Mais Mado, elle sort à n'importe quelle heure

Au thé et au débotté

Moi, je la préfère le matin

Son heure de vérité


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2008)

Un mec qui "cite" les TC-Matics ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais !


----------



## prasath (22 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Attends, mon vieux prasath
> 
> Mais Mado, elle sort à n'importe quelle heure
> 
> ...



Le matin, son heure de vérité?








Amok a dit:


> Un mec qui "cite" les TC-Matics ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais !



Je renomme le compliment pour que la personne indiquée en profite à juste titre  : Mado qui "cite" les TC-Matics ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvaise !  
J'ai cité Mado qui cite les TC-Matics, ça par exemple!


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Attends, mon vieux prasath
> 
> Mais Mado, elle sort à n'importe quelle heure
> 
> ...


_
Aucun cadran n'affiche la même heure_..




prasath a dit:


> Je renomme le compliment pour que la personne indiquée en profite à juste titre  : Mado qui "cite" les TC-Matics ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvaise !
> J'ai cité Mado qui cite les TC-Matics, ça par exemple!



Chuuuuuuuut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un mec qui "cite" les TC-Matics ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais !



Hop hop hop, mon petit Monsieur!... Vous vous avancez un peu vite en Terre de Lieux-Communs... J'ai beau savoir que nous utilisons tous deux la même gamme de cosmétiques masculins, je continue à vous tenir pour autant pour un vieux beau et un Jean-foutre outrecuidant ; ah! Alors, hein ?!?...


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hop hop hop, mon petit Monsieur!... Vous vous avancez un peu vite en Terre de Lieux-Communs... J'ai beau savoir que nous utilisons tous deux la même gamme de cosmétiques masculins, je continue à vous tenir pour autant pour un vieux beau et un Jean-foutre outrecuidant ; ah! Alors, hein ?!?...




Vu que nous avons, si mes souvenirs sont bons, le même âge, et vu vos fréquentations du samedi soir, je ne répondrais même pas à votre message dont l'IP m'informe sans doute permis qu'il fut posté d'une terre lointaine, étrangère et hostile. Rocher peuplé de sangliers sauvages dévoreurs d'enfants, de falaises meurtrières et dont la fiscalité douteuse vous permet de payer vos cigarettes a un prix scandaleusement bas sur le dos des contribuables continentaux.

Vous et Monsieur S. Boy êtes la honte de ces forums, la lie du virtuel, alcooliques qui plus est. Vos pratiques douteuses et musicales dont le pauvre Concombre Masked* fut la victime lors de votre passage en notre douce et riante région (et que vous avez tenté de faire subir à une créole innocente dernièrement) ne plaident pas en votre faveur, croyez moi.


* Le nom a été changé par respect de la vie privée du malheureux abusé, jouet toute une nuit du pervers insulaire, et abandonné au petit matin.


----------



## Amok (23 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Le matin, son heure de vérité?
> Mado qui est une femme comme les autres.



Hélas, trois fois hélas, elle ressemble le matin à toutes les autres ! Triste réalité du réveil, une fois le fard craquelé et le eye liner déteint sur les draps. De l'hétérosexualité vécue comme un fardeau !


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2008)

Mais dis moi ? Sans tes demi lunes tu peux pas voir tout ça de toutes façons ?


Des bienfaits du vieillissement 




(d'ailleurs quelque qui te veut du bien me rappelle que tu aurais besoin de quelques cours d'anatomie, genre ceci est une hanche..  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, trois fois hélas, elle ressemble le matin à toutes les autres ! Triste réalité du réveil, une fois le fard craquelé et le eye liner déteint sur les draps...



entre ça et le susdit pervers insulaire...  :rateau: 

Viens faire un gâté mon Patoch...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

*"Autoportrait au réveil"*

Bientôt dans Portfolio.

( Taille max des images : 87.5 Ko, 538 sur 427 pixels max, pas plus de une par jour les jours pairs, rien les impairs et double le dimanche pour profiter de l'effet "yeux bouffis" des lendemains de samedi soir. )​


----------



## prasath (23 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, trois fois hélas, elle ressemble le matin à toutes les autres ! Triste réalité du réveil, une fois le fard craquelé et le eye liner déteint sur les draps. De l'hétérosexualité *vécue comme un fardeau* !



Attends...Attends, tu veux dire qu'au réveil elle a comme un air complètement égaré, limite froissé?? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2008)

Ah 

J'allais juste dire que j'aimais bien l'ambiguïté du "j'en suis sûr.." (parce que là, c'était plus des lunettes qu'il lui fallait !)


----------



## prasath (23 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ah
> 
> J'allais juste dire que j'aimais bien l'ambiguïté du "j'en suis sûr.." (parce que là, c'était plus des lunettes qu'il lui fallait !)



Tu m'étonnes  !! C'est pas lui qui parlait de rencontrer des argentiniennes, enfin toutes ces "filles" d'Amérique du sud?   

Amok comprendra mieux si je rappelais le texte que j'ai retiré, j'avoue que c'était une faute d'orthographe. Le texte était: "Demain j'arrête de simuler! Cette fois j'en suis sûr() c'est la bonne".


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Le texte était: "Demain j'arrête de simuler! Cette fois j'en suis sûr() c'est la bonne".



Du curé ?


----------



## prasath (23 Mai 2008)

Allez un dernier petit dessin en écho avec : Celui-ci
Tête d'enterrement ou pas, le matin rien ne vaut un bon bol de café pour affronter l'heure de vérité de CouleurSud. Mais j'avoue que la réalité décrite par Amok est de loin la meilleure!


----------



## Lila (26 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, trois fois hélas, elle ressemble le matin à toutes les autres ! Triste réalité du réveil, une fois le fard craquelé et le eye liner déteint sur les draps. De l'hétérosexualité vécue comme un fardeau !



......parce que tu crois qu'une barbe naissante, quelques pets foireux sous la couette et une bonne "bandaison à bon papa"" du matin contre ta jambe soit plus réjouissant* ????? t'as qu'à imaginer la scene avec Sonny par exemple !!!! 

...tu commences à m'inquiéter mon loulou !!!!  

*ps: perso c pas ma tasse de thé mais pour ceux qui aime, c chacun sa vie !!!


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ......parce que tu crois qu'une barbe naissante, quelques pets foireux sous la couette et une bonne "bandaison à bon papa"" du matin contre ta jambe soit plus réjouissant* ????? t'as qu'à imaginer la scene avec Sonny par exemple !!!!
> 
> ...tu commences à m'inquiéter mon loulou !!!!
> 
> *ps: perso c pas ma tasse de thé mais pour ceux qui aime, c chacun sa vie !!!



Heu... A part la barbe naissante a laquelle je ne peux pas grand chose (hormis me lever à 3 h du mat pour me raser), j'évite de faire subir le reste !


----------



## Lila (26 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Heu... A part la barbe naissante a laquelle je ne peux pas grand chose (hormis me lever à 3 h du mat pour me raser), j'évite de faire subir le reste !




...fais gaffe ..on croirait presque une invit  !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2008)

_clic image..._ ​


----------



## prasath (30 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Puis, vers le début du 6ème siècle, les populations brittoniques*, chassées de la Bretagne d'alors (aujourd'hui la Grande Bretagne) par les invasions saxonnes et angles, traversèrent ce qui devait devenir le channel, et repeuplèrent l'Armorique, la transformant en "Petite Bretagne".






​


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)

:affraid:

on se connait ?


----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> on se connait ?



Désolé de t'avoir effrayé, j'ai loupé la caricature c'est ça? 
Mais non je ne crois pas qu'on se connaisse .


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> " on a pas élevé les sardines ensembles"



me rappelle un truc...


----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> " on a pas élevé les sardines ensembles"



C'est quoi ce titre collé à mon dessin :mouais:, c'est pas du tout le sens de ce dernier!


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Désolé de t'avoir effrayé, j'ai loupé la caricature c'est ça?
> Mais non je ne crois pas qu'on se connaisse .




nan, pas tant que ça justement.

ps :


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est quoi ce titre collé à mon dessin :mouais:, c'est pas du tout le sens de ce dernier!



Oui, mais c'est la réplique de Grug qui m'a fait penser à ça


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> me rappelle un truc...


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

Gaffe fo dépiauter avant de la bouffer.


----------



## prasath (1 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Elle est où la barre taux d'alcoolémie ?



Outre le fait que les ratites ne savent pas voler, ils savent au moins se consoler...

Je n'ai pas pu résister, désolé 



​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

No comment.


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

c'est mieux en effet.


----------



## Captain_X (1 Juin 2008)

c'est tellement rare  j'ai envie de faire un screenshot...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2008)

:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :rose:



Hum ! :mouais:


----------



## prasath (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


>




Nan nan, ça a déjà été reloué à un autre éminent membre de MacGe !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juin 2008)

tain, y en a qui touche vraiment leur bille sur Toshop...


----------



## kisbizz (2 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :rose:



pfffffff , tu ne pouvais pas manger autre chose que un poisson ? 

aujourd'hui c'est lundi, pas vendredi , ce n'est pas le jour de la  degustation du poisson :mouais:


----------



## prasath (2 Juin 2008)

_C'est quoi une bulle?_


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pfffffff , tu ne pouvais pas manger autre chose que un poisson ?
> 
> aujourd'hui c'est lundi, pas vendredi , ce n'est pas le jour de la  degustation du poisson :mouais:



Oui c'est vrai quoi. Enfin, il y a poisson et poisson


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2008)

_clic image..._  :love:​


----------



## prasath (4 Juin 2008)

J'ai cru que c'était un clin d'oeil à la signature de scubaARM juste au dessus


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## prasath (4 Juin 2008)




----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/713/amokchemisevx8.jpg​



...c'est honteux de transformer la réalté comme ça !


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est honteux de transformer la réalté comme ça !



Non, c'est normal : "l'art ne reproduit pas le visible. Il rend visible", disait Paul Klee

(notamment l'expérience, le vécu et tout ce qu'il y a sous les chemises)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


>



Ben mon colon, ce momok là, quand il la tombe, la chemise, l'expression "à poil" prend alors tout son sens


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, c'est normal : "l'art ne reproduit pas le visible. Il rend visible", disait Paul Klee
> 
> (notamment l'expérience, le vécu et tout ce qu'il y a sous les chemises)



.."Donne moi tout chéri (e)" .....Marc Dorcel (c'est aussi de la culture)
(notament tout ce qui est sous la culottte...)


----------



## Lalla (5 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:
			
		

>



Rassure-moi prasath: c'est une touffe de poil sur laquelle ce canis lupus est en train de souffler, n'est-ce pas ?

Ce n'est quand même pas du duvet ? :afraid:
Si c'en est, j'espère au moins que c'est de la poule...


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Rassure-moi prasath: c'est une touffe de poil sur laquelle ce canis lupus est en train de souffler, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Ce n'est quand même pas du duvet ? :afraid:
> Si c'en est, j'espère au moins que c'est de la poule...




....[air connu On]  z'auriez ps vu I Duck ? [air connu Off]

Amok Troc : donne soupière ...vide contre n'importe quoi de cher !


----------



## prasath (5 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est honteux de transformer la réalté comme ça !





CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, c'est normal : "l'art ne reproduit pas le visible. Il rend visible", disait Paul Klee
> (notamment l'expérience, le vécu et tout ce qu'il y a sous les chemises)





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben mon colon, ce momok là, quand il la tombe, la chemise, l'expression "à poil" prend alors tout son sens



Bizarre, quand je tente de dessiner (sublimer) mado, Amok trouve plutôt les mots justes, cinglants, pour rappeler que la vérité est une réalité sans maquillage. Là j'attends toujours une auto description qui rétablirait l'équilibre avec mon dessin 



Lalla a dit:


> Rassure-moi prasath: c'est une touffe de poil sur laquelle ce canis lupus est en train de souffler, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Ce n'est quand même pas du duvet ? :afraid:
> Si c'en est, j'espère au moins que c'est de la poule...



Poulette, canard, autruche... qu'importe quand on a faim c'est le ventre (plutôt bas que haut) qui parle


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Bizarre, quand je tente de dessiner (sublimer) mado, Amok trouve plutôt les mots justes, cinglants, pour rappeler que la vérité est une réalité sans maquillage. Là j'attends toujours une auto description qui rétablirait l'équilibre avec mon dessin



Quoi ? C'était un dessin ? pas une photo ?  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Là j'attends toujours une auto description qui rétablirait l'équilibre avec mon dessin



Une auto description ? Que veux tu dire par là ? En ce qui me concerne, j'ai déjà commenté ce dessin.


----------



## prasath (11 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan nan mais j'aime la chanson sans le clip en plus :love:
> Si tu me mets ça en boîte (mais bon j'y vais jamais) je me déhanche comme une petite pute et et je reprends le refrain en coeur :love:





prasath a dit:


> Ca mériterait un dessin qui t'afficherait bien et pour longtemps





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> te gêne pas


----------



## kasarus (11 Juin 2008)

J'ai vraiment pas tout compris, à la fin du dessin (le coup de la mousse... )


----------



## prasath (12 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> J'ai vraiment pas tout compris, à la fin du dessin (le coup de la mousse... )



Il aurait confondu "soirée mousse" avec "soirée quoi à ton avis?", regarde son déguisement .


----------



## r0m1 (12 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Il aurait confondu "soirée mousse" avec "soirée quoi à ton avis?", regarde son déguisement .



Ces petits jeunes, que des assistés, faut tout leur expliquer !!


----------



## Lila (12 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ces petits jeunes, que des assistés, faut tout leur expliquer !!




ahhhh ben cerveau ou playstation faut choisir hein !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ces petits jeunes, que des assistés, faut tout leur expliquer !!


 
Ilsontpastoutkompri !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ces petits jeunes, que des assistés, faut tout leur expliquer !!



Je sais pas mais... j'ai dans l'idée que ça n'a aucun rapport avec l'age...   :rateau:

Edit :


Lila a dit:


> ahhhh ben cerveau ou playstation faut choisir hein !



Voilà, la même idée exprimée avec des mots différents...


----------



## kasarus (12 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ces petits jeunes, que des assistés, faut tout leur expliquer !!



Et oui... 



prasath a dit:


> Il aurait confondu "soirée mousse" avec "soirée quoi à ton avis?", regarde son déguisement .



Mufle?



Lila a dit:


> ahhhh ben cerveau ou playstation faut choisir hein !



Oh le méchant... 

Alors que je ne sais pas jouer à la Playstation.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2008)

Tu ne sais même pas jouer à la playstaion


----------



## kasarus (12 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu ne sais même pas jouer à la playstaion



*EN LA LA !!!!!*


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2008)

Ni cerveau ni playstation ?


----------



## kasarus (12 Juin 2008)

Non Mossieur.

Ni cerveau, Ni Playstation, Ni chons.

Rien du tout.

Une vraie blonde de blague.


----------



## prasath (13 Juin 2008)

Allez je t'aide...


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2008)

Je crois que je n'ai jamais vu une playstation "en vrai", en tous cas, je n'en ai jamais vu une en marche. Dois-je me suicider ? :mouais: 

Je vous le dis : la vieillesse est un naufrage


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je crois que je n'ai jamais vu une playstation "en vrai", en tous cas, je n'en ai jamais vu une en marche. Dois-je me suicider ? :mouais:
> 
> Je vous le dis : la vieillesse est un naufrage



Alors là pas du tout.

C'est juste un No frag pas un Naufrage.


@Prasath:

C'est tellement moi que ça en devient troublant. :love: 
 Copyright à Mok.


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est tellement moi que ça en devient troublant. :love:
> Copyright à Mok.



Moins de 600 messages, et tu m'appelles "Mok" ?

T'es une fille ? Brune ? avec de jolis seins ? Non ? Alors excuses !


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Moins de 600 messages, et tu m'appelles "Mok" ?
> 
> T'es une fille ? Brune ? avec de jolis seins ? Non ? Alors excuses !



Non, c'est juste ma manie de ne pas écrire correctement. (Copyright *à   Mok*.)

Et scus, ?

Et puis même au dessus de 600...


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Quoi, au dessus de 600 ?!... 

C'est qui Mok ?!...


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoi, au dessus de 600 ?!...



601, 700... etc c'est pourtant clair, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Moins de 600 messages, et tu m'appelles "Mok" ?
> 
> T'es une fille ? Brune ? avec de jolis seins ? Non ? Alors excuses !



Il t'en reste, de la peinture blanche ?


----------



## Lalla (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> *EN LA LA !!!!!*



Toujours la vulgarité, toujours!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> 601, 700


 
Si c'est comme ça que tu comptes, m'étonnes pas que tu sois une quiche à la playstation !


EDIT
Je n'ai pas de playstation.
Je n'ai pas de Wii, ni de xBox.
Pas même une vieille Atari ou Sega.
J'ai une console, c'est vrai, un truc à brancher sur la télé, avec 64 jeux intégrés dedans - 10 euros dans une grande enseigne de trucs moches et pas chers fabriqués en Chine.

Mais alors...
Qu'est-ce que j'ai un gros cerveau !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2008)

J'ai ni console, ni cerveau, et même plus de mac... 





J'ai une corde par contre... 


Mais chais pas faire les noeuds


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2008)

Boah observe un peu sur macgé, des têtes de noeuds, c'est pas ce qui manque


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Boah observe un peu sur macgé, des têtes de noeuds, c'est pas ce qui manque



Pour une fois que c'est pas moi qui le dit...  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Juin 2008)

Dans la famille jeux de mots merdiques on touche le plafond


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Dans la famille jeux de mots merdiques on touche le plafond


 
Ben...

C'est les "piliers" du bar ici - si les piliers ne touchaient pas le plafond, hein...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Juin 2008)

D'autant plus que les bars peuvent être hauts, la connerie pour attendre le plafond en est d'autant plus grande


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

ouais, sauf que l'expression c'est "on touche le fond..." :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben...
> 
> C'est les "piliers" du bar ici - si les piliers ne touchaient pas le plafond, hein...



Si, si, c'est possible


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Et le bar?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Juin 2008)

On appelle scubaarm pour le bouffer


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

(oui, j'ai honte... )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Euh, c'est pas végétarien ces bêtes là?




Oh, mais si !
Où avais-je la tête, les requins sont végétariens !


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Mais t'es complètement marteau 

Désolé, j'ai confondu avec le requin baleine.

ET encore, il n'est pas vraiment végétarien.


----------



## r0m1 (13 Juin 2008)

TiPonch va pas être super ravi de voir si peu de dessins dans cet endroit....   ....


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2008)

j'en poste un alors


----------



## Captain_X (14 Juin 2008)

t'as pris des acides ?


----------



## prasath (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais, sauf que l'expression c'est "on touche le fond..." :rateau:



Ben le fond il est plat... 


Pom pom pom...


----------



## toys (14 Juin 2008)

Captain_X a dit:


> t'as pris des acides ?



non je sais jute pas dessiner.


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On appelle scubaarm pour le bouffer



Je n'ai rien contre quelques hérissons de temps en temps à moins que tu parlais des bars


----------



## Lalla (16 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais, sauf que l'expression c'est "on touche le fond..." :rateau:



ou "on atteint des sommets". Enfin, tout dépend du point-de-vue (dégagement panoramique, etc).


----------



## prasath (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2008)

Roh pinèze, la collec de super-héros.


----------



## r0m1 (18 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Roh pinèze, la collec de super-héros.



Anti héros bobby, le terme que tu cherchais c'était anti héros ...


----------



## jugnin (18 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Anti héros bobby, le terme que tu cherchais c'était anti héros ...



Sûr ?

J'aurais plutôt dit _"blhéros"_.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2008)

Bande de jaloux.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Roh pinèze, la collec de super-héros.


J'suis où moi là dedans? 






Edit: finalement j'ai trouvé un petit coin beaucoup plus accueillant  :love:


----------



## prasath (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2008)

Je tiens à préciser que prasath n'a reçu aucune directive. 
C'est juste quelqu'un plein d'honnêteté et de discernement.


----------



## Amok (19 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je tiens à préciser que prasath n'a reçu aucune directive.
> C'est juste quelqu'un plein d'honnêteté et de discernement.



D'un autre côté, Superman ou pas, quand tu vois un mec couvert de pustules purulentes qui s'avance vers toi, tu as deux solutions.
Soit tu l'atomises direct, mais dans le cas présent il n'y a aucune raison, ou alors on explose les neutrons de tous les neuneus de la planète et pas que les tiens. Ca fait du taf et Superman est très occupé.
Soit on lui fait plaisir en lui faisant croire que... Le bonheur ne coute pas cher à donner, et le sourire d'un enfant est une belle récompense pour le défenseur du bien.

Superman a donc choisi de te faire plaisir, et cela prouve quel coeur généreux il est, ce dont nul n'a jamais douté (il m'a d'ailleurs souvent prêté de l'argent).


----------



## r0m1 (19 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je tiens à préciser que prasath n'a reçu aucune directive.
> C'est juste quelqu'un plein d'honnêteté et de discernement.



C'est un vendu comme les autres  !!!


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je tiens à préciser que prasath n'a reçu aucune directive.
> C'est juste quelqu'un plein d'honnêteté et de discernement.


Une ruelle sombre plus loin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Superman a donc choisi de te faire plaisir, et cela prouve quel coeur généreux il est, ce dont nul n'a jamais douté (il m'a d'ailleurs souvent prêté de l'argent).




Tout à fait, il m'en parlait encore la semaine passée, se demandant quand tu allais te décider à le rembourser


----------



## prasath (19 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> C'est un vendu comme les autres  !!!



Je ne suis qu'un reporter objectif et je vous livre les choses avec "plein d'honnêteté et de discernement" 

D'ailleurs Tirhum n'a pas tout raconté dans cette ruelle sombre:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> D'ailleurs Tirhum n'a pas tout raconté dans cette ruelle sombre



Oué ben c'est bon... Ruelle sombre, un pustuleux et un mec en costume moulant, ce qui s'est passé c'est un peu cousu de fils blancs  (hé,hé )


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

Dites, y-aurait-il des mécènes sur MacG?..


----------



## tirhum (19 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oué ben c'est bon... Ruelle sombre, un pustuleux et un mec en costume moulant, ce qui s'est passé c'est un peu cousu de fils blancs  (hé,hé )


Un des deux a pris...
Un gros coup de... kryptonite ?!...


----------



## prasath (19 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oué ben c'est bon... Ruelle sombre, un pustuleux et un mec en costume moulant, ce qui s'est passé c'est un peu cousu de fils blancs  (hé,hé )



Je vois qu'on fantasme sur superman


----------



## prasath (19 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout à fait, il m'en parlait encore la semaine passée, se demandant quand tu allais te décider à le rembourser


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Juin 2008)

Loïs Lane, prête à tout pour un article!:mouais:


----------



## prasath (19 Juin 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Loïs Lane, prête à tout pour un article!:mouais:



A mon avis connaissant Amok et sa prose à double sens, elle s'est plutôt faite piégée :rateau:.


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> A mon avis connaissant Amok et sa prose à double sens, elle s'est plutôt faite piégée :rateau:.



Encore une qui va regretter d'avoir succombé à un flot de belles paroles!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> A mon avis connaissant Amok et sa prose à double sens, elle s'est plutôt faite piégée :rateau:.



J'imagine :

"Mademoiselle, voudriez vous bien tenir ma canne un momeent ??

(Les variations de tailles c'est pour "l'accent" vieux )


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


>



ironie de l'histoire ... un groupe portant le  "Amok" a sorti un disque : tous superman 

petit rappel de wikipedia



> L'amok en tant que pathologie meurtrière est généralement considéré comme trouvant sa cause dans la consommation d'opiacés. (Source : dictionnaire Larousse)


----------



## Lila (20 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'imagine :
> 
> "Mademoiselle, voudriez vous bien tenir ma canne un momeent ??
> 
> (Les variations de tailles c'est pour "l'accent" vieux )




.....toi, ton héritage fond à vue d'oeil .......


----------



## prasath (20 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'imagine :
> 
> "Mademoiselle, voudriez vous bien tenir ma canne un momeent ??
> 
> (Les variations de tailles c'est pour "l'accent" vieux )



Je pense que sa stratégie repose sur les 5 sens, souvent très imagée avec des références d'îles lointaines, de senteurs et de saveurs exotiques. Avec un bagou à la Corto Maltèse ou à la Cendrars. La belle finit toujours par s'en mêler les sens au point de confondre certains mots qui comportent un ou deux "T". 



macinside a dit:


> ironie de l'histoire ... un groupe portant le  "Amok" a sorti un disque : tous superman
> 
> petit rappel de wikipedia



Gasp, je suis un visionaire .


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

> l'amok est mentionné. Il s'agit ici d'une organisation secrète et terroriste.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2008)

_clic image..._  :love: ​


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Encore une qui va regretter d'avoir succombé à un flot de belles paroles!



Et pourquoi donc, des regrets ?! :mouais:

Lois et moi, c'est une vieille histoire. Connaissant parfaitement ses parents, il m'est même arrivé de lui changer ses couches. Disons simplement que le temps passant, si les gestes ont évolués, l'approche est toujours la même : quand elle a besoin d'un peu de douceur elle vient se blottir dans la fourrure. Après, on est homme avant tout, et la femme est perfide. Doigts graciles, ongles longs et peau de velours titillants l'épiderme du loup ont toujours déclenché des réactions qui, si elles ne sont pas toujours en chaine, finissent parfois enchainées, l'échine consentante et la chair humide. L'Amok est pathologiquement hétéro, a son grand désespoir, et membre érectile à vie de toutes les réunions Tupperware© pour peu qu'il ne soit que le seul représentant de la mâlitude dans une foule enivrante de parfums et de soie sauvage glissant sur l'appeau.

Et puis, soyons clair : Superman fait le malin avec sa panoplie bleue et rouge, mais c'est un gros bourrin. A l'époque où tout à chacun s'initie aux joies du tactile et du baveux, des surboums crapuleuses entre la bouteille de Coca et les paquets de chips aux bosquets complices des sorties d'école hivernales et sombres, il bouffait de la Kryptonite lové dans une bulle traversant l'éther. Il est des choses qui s'apprennent naturellement, a point nommé, et d'autres qui sont irrattrapables. Qu'il s'amuse dans la rue avec la pustule : au moins il nous fout la paix et ma douce Lois ne semble pas s'en plaindre, même si souvent elle appelle sa maman au secours lors de nos galops torrides sous la lune ronde des steppes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Lois et moi, c'est une vieille histoire. Connaissant parfaitement ses parents, *il m'est même arrivé de lui changer ses couches.*



Bon, sachant qu'elle avait environ 24/25 ans lors de sa première apparition publique &#8230; en 1938, tu ne viendras plus prétendre que tu es plus jeune que moi, j'espère


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, sachant qu'elle avait environ 24/25 ans lors de sa première apparition  en 1938, tu ne viendras plus prétendre que tu es plus jeune que moi, j'espère



Les légendes, même virtuelles, n'ont pas d'âge, Monsieur 77.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

c'est par là...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

C'est très joli, Ponkhead. Maintenant, tu files faire tes devoirs. Tu reprendras le coloriage après, si tu veux !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est très joli, Ponkhead. Maintenant, tu files faire tes devoirs. Tu reprendras le coloriage après, si tu veux !   :love:


 
J'ai : "Racontes tes vacances" ou "Parle-nous de ton animal de compagnie" à faire en rédaction - ça vous botte ?


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai : "Racontes tes vacances" ou "Parle-nous de ton animal de compagnie" à faire en rédaction - ça vous botte ?



Mon animal de compagnie a fait l'objet d'un post quelques messages plus haut, et du dernier dessin de l'indien: le sujet est donc déjà traité. 

A propos de l'article sur l'Amok dans Wikipedia :
Liens externes : article de Marcel Mauss sur l'« *Effet physique sur l'individu de l'idée de mort suggérée par la collectivité* ».
Voilà donc un résumé parfait de toute la difficulté de la modération. Ne pas avoir la tentation de la main qui glisse vers le métal froid d'un 11.45 à la lecture de certains posts.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mon animal de compagnie a fait l'objet d'un post quelques messages plus haut, et du dernier dessin de l'indien: le sujet est donc déjà traité.


 
Ouf - le mien est mort depuis plusieurs années, en parler aurait pu sembler de mauvais goûts, peut-être...

Quant à mes vacances, il y a mon avatar.

J'ai fini mes devoirs, je vais pouvoir aller jouer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Les légendes, même virtuelles, n'ont pas d'âge, Monsieur 77.



Précisément, elles sont bien trop vieilles pour ça


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Précisément, elles sont bien trop vieilles pour ça



Vous faites là preuve d'un sectarisme envers l'âge qui me semble pour le moins douteux au vu de votre état civil.  
Vous pouvez toujours crier "gare !" en agitant du sémaphore, je doute fort que vos poils blancs chapeautent une tige dont l'aspect rappelle dangereusement celle du poireau. J'avance démasqué, cucur-bitacé au milieu des toiles d'amer arachnéennes que font onduler les vents coulis et méthanés des posts que nous devons chaque jour parcourir d'une rétine lasse.

Vous n'êtes qu'un subtil jaloux, Lois ayant depuis longtemps déclenchée en vous des sensations que le mariage avait étouffées. Rangé des voitures depuis le jour fatal de la Mairie, sa vision aérienne sur les trottoirs vous a fait reprendre conscience que votre piston peut s'emballer autrement qu'après un long effort de torsion sur la manivelle.

Pour ma part, j'évite comme la peste les aires, les stations qui ne me rendent pas service, je grille les péages et trouve amusant de fumer de la main qui ne tient pas la barre des cigarettes dont le nom est synonyme de chance, bouffant ma gomme sur l'asphalte surchauffée qui ne mêne pas à Rome, qui ne mêne nul part si ce n'est derrière cet horizon mouvant qui n'en fini pas de se renouveler.

Comme tous les loups solitaires, j'aime hurler sous le disque nocturne et pister les pierres froides. Le scorpion voit en moi un frère de dard et j'ai pour les chouettes cloutées aux portes une immense tendresse. J'aime aussi le feu, j'aime me brûler, j'aime la chaleur autant que le givre. De mes centaines d'années de vie j'ai cessé de compter les minutes. Ma montre n'indique que les leurres, et j'ai cassé la trotteuse : je ne sais que courir jusqu'à perdre haleine.

J'ai vécu bien des vies, glissé sur bien des pentes humides, entendu des sons venus de l'inconnu. J'ai vu le sang teinter les torses et des mots réduire en bouillie des hommes grands comme des montagnes. J'ai senti sur mon cou la vapeur chaude des chevaux mis à mort et l'humidité poisseuse de forêts tropicales belles comme des cathédrales. J'ai trainé dans les ports, les aérogares et les portes cochères. Dieu m'a avoué un soir qu'il n'existait pas. J'ai senti sous mes pattes l'humidité des trottoirs et le sable des déserts, entendu le bruit assourdissant du silence. J'ai vu mon reflet changer dans le miroir des mares aux eaux sombres, les arbres pleurer sous le vent, les nuages faire le tour du monde. J'ai senti danser en moi la ronde folle des planètes, glisser les oiseaux migrateurs qui fuyaient la peur dont j'ai appris le langage pour mieux la maitriser. J'ai senti battre mon coeur alors qu'il n'y avait plus rien à espérer et que tous les coeurs cessaient de battre. J'ai fait jouer mon iris avec le jour qui se lève, j'ai râpée ma peau dans l'obscurité et j'ai encore sur le bout de la langue toutes les saveurs minérales et animales qui s'y sont posées comme feuilles en automne. Un jour, je l'ai même donnée a un chat noir.

Je suis l'Amok.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2008)

Mais oui, _mère-grand_...
Mais oui !...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

Quel talent


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

Oh, moi, tu sais, mon âge s'est figé le jour de mon départ pour cette année de vacances dans ce club sélect de la côte d'azur (nourris, lavé, blanchi  enfin, non, plutôt kakii ou bleui, selon celui de nos deux costumes qu'on portait :rateau, c'était en 1973, j'ai depuis cette année là vingt ans. 

Même si un peu de sel se glisse dans le poivre de ce qu'il reste de mon opulente chevelure de l'époque (enfin, celle d'avant et d'après l'épisode "vacances sur la côte d'azur", parce que pendant ), le reste de mon système pileux garde ce ton brun de bon aloi que j'arbore depuis ma puberté, et l'ensemble de ce qu'il recouvre reste parfaitement opérationnel, pas de souci à se faire de ce côté.

Quand au mariage, ayant été pour moi le point d'orgue d'une inextinguible passion, depuis jamais démentie, il n'a rien étouffé chez moi, même pas émoussé, car je ne suis pas fidèle par principe, mais par amour, ce qui préserve les appétits, exempte de déception, et en outre, m'évite de succomber à de vaines jalousies.

Je ne suis pas l'Amok (d'ailleurs il parait qu'il est unique), je ne suis pas "le" quoi que ce soit, je suis moi, et putain, j'aime ça (mais quand même, je n'ai, et il s'en fallait d'un bon demi siècle, pas eu l'occasion de langer un bébé pendant la guerre de 14, moi ) !


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand au mariage, ayant été pour moi le point d'orgue d'une inextinguible passion, depuis jamais démentie, il n'a rien étouffé chez moi, même pas émoussé, car je ne suis pas fidèle par principe, mais par amour, ce qui préserve les appétits, exempte de déception, et en outre, m'évite de succomber à de vaines jalousies.


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Blablabla
> 
> Je suis l'Amok.



C'est beau.
En même temps, par rapport au Doc qui est intemporel, et à rezba qui a dix-mille ans, l'Amok est un jeunot, non ?
Et les jeunots, ça excite.
Si je ne savais par ailleurs que lui et moi n'avons qu'une très faible compatibilité sexuelle (à peine 1 réponse identique sur 2 au sexoquizz de fessebouc), j'en aurais la gaule.







Comment il dit téo ? Ah oui : _ça ça me dirait bien de le choper_


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est beau.
> En même temps, par rapport au Doc qui est intemporel, et à rezba qui a dix-mille ans, l'Amok est un jeunot, non ?
> Et les jeunots, ça excite.
> Si je ne savais par ailleurs que lui et moi n'avons qu'une très faible compatibilité sexuelle (à peine 1 réponse identique sur 2 au sexoquizz de fessebouc), j'en aurais la gaule.
> ...



Essuie ton nez, d'abord...


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Essuie ton nez, d'abord...



J'ai rangé les pailles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Essuie ton nez, d'abord...





l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai rangé les pailles.



La paille au nez  Ça me rappelle quelqu'un, ça, un corse, je crois :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La paille au nez  Ça me rappelle quelqu'un, ça, un corse, je crois :mouais:



Oui... La paille au cul, ça a plutôt une consonance Sarde...


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Comment il dit téo ? Ah oui : _ça ça me dirait bien de le choper_



Tu étais donc si saoul que tu n'as aucun souvenir ?!  

Moi je me souviens bien de cette nuit. Ton petit corps qui ondule sous mes doigts, tes cris de bête traquée, ta pupille qui se dilate pendant l'orgasme...

Et cette voix si douce, lorsque tu m'as dit "merci", le lendemain...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2008)

Au fait, toi... Je suis pas gros! Je suis juste un hédoniste jovial et épanoui!


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Au fait, toi... Je suis pas gros! Je suis juste un hédoniste jovial et épanoui!



Oui, un peu comme un bouddha obèse, quoi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Au fait, toi... Je suis pas gros! Je suis juste un hédoniste jovial et épanoui!



ceci dit il n'a pas dit "gros", il a dit "bonjour à la grosse"...   :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ceci dit il n'a pas dit "gros", il a dit "bonjour à la grosse"...   :love:



Oui, probablement trompé par la poitrine...  

Mais ca, c'est du perso : ne gâchons pas ce joli sujet !


----------



## prasath (20 Juin 2008)

Je casse un peu l'ambiance mais les précédents posts autour de l'âge et la vieillesse me font ressentir comme un vent de nostalgie.


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

Mais qui pousse le fauteuil ?


----------



## prasath (20 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais qui pousse le fauteuil ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais qui pousse le fauteuil ?



Sur le premier dessin, ça ferait un peu penser à l'avatar de chagregel, mais sur le second  Hum


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Après, on est homme avant tout, et la femme est perfide.



L'homme est faible, c'est bien connu!


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


>



Vendetta ? :love:


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vendetta ? :love:



J'aurais plutôt dit : euthanasie active pour éviter l'acharnement thérapeutique


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Amok en danger



Super Loïse ne vient pas le sauver ? Je pensais qu'elle avait profité d'une aventure avec Superman pour récupérer ses collants et sa cape


----------



## prasath (20 Juin 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> L'homme est faible, c'est bien connu!



"l'homme est f*ia*ble", attention à ne pas intervertir les lettres, sinon ça ne veut rien dire .



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Super Loïse ne vient pas le sauver ? Je pensais qu'elle avait profité d'une aventure avec Superman pour récupérer ses collants et sa cape



Elle ne se souvient probablement plus d'Amok. Tu sais les aventures d'un soir...


----------



## mado (20 Juin 2008)

Sont les meilleures ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

:love:​


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Juin 2008)

de faire le ménage ? ouais, pas con ça


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2008)

Mouhahahaa, merci thirum. En vrai c'est pire.:rateau: Par contre, wahooou, j'ai des sacrés nichons :love:...et un sacré popotin. Tsssss....:mouais: Non, mais je ne suis bretonne qu'à moitié hein.


----------



## Captain_X (30 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> je ne suis bretonne qu'à moitié hein.



je doute que cette précision soit fondamentale


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> je ne suis bretonne qu'à moitié hein.





Captain_X a dit:


> je doute que cette précision soit fondamentale



Ben, tiens, justement, on pourrait se demander quelle moitié


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2008)

Mais foutez le au bûcher lui !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais foutez le au bûcher lui !!!


Je le dis sans arrêt mais personne ne m'écoute, que veux tu.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> personne ne m'écoute




Pour une fois, c'est regretable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pour une fois, c'est regretable



Nan nan nan... Tout le monde sait que le Blork devient franchement insupportable quand il chope le melon ; alors si tu le caresse dans le sens des pustules...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2008)

Caresser des pustules, erk


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2008)

Hé ho!
J'vous rappelle qu'on est sensé dire du mal de kazatchok, pas de moi, aujourd'hui! 
On avait dit comme ça!


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé ho!
> J'vous rappelle qu'on est sensé dire du mal de kazatchok, pas de moi, aujourd'hui!
> On avait dit comme ça!



:rose:

Pas compris ?!






De qui se moque-t-on ? Je vous le demande


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé ho!
> J'vous rappelle qu'on est sensé dire du mal de kazatchok, pas de moi, aujourd'hui!
> On avait dit comme ça!


 
Ouais...
Mais on est déjà demain, JRvlanvlan, alors maintenant, on peut !


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2008)

_clic image..._ :rose: :love:​


----------



## Captain_X (2 Juillet 2008)

ca tombe bien j'ai les mienne à faire ...


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2008)

_clic image... _​


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2008)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2008)

_Clic image..._ :love:​


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2008)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2008)

_Clic image... _ :love: ​


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2008)

Ils font comme en Chine dans cette famille ? Ils tuent les filles à la naissance ?


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ils font comme en Chine dans cette famille ? Ils tuent les filles à la naissance ?


 
Pas du tout !
En regardant bien, on aperçoit 3 représentantes supposées du sexe faible


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2008)

Au temps pour moi alors..


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Septembre 2008)

En attendant ya pas de blork. 
Et ça c'est une honte.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2008)

Ni de Trooper :rose:


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En attendant ya pas de blork.
> Et ça c'est une honte.









gKatarn a dit:


> Ni de Trooper :rose:



ben non ​ ​


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ​





bobbynountchak a dit:


> En attendant ya pas de blork.
> Et ça c'est une honte.



Pareil 

Quand je pense
A toutes nos contributions
Utiles, voire essentielles

(enfin, surtout les miennes*)
Tant d'ingratitude me navre

*(celles de bobby étant très essentielles, mais quand même, un peu moins que les miennes)


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2008)

regarde en bas à droite avant de raler


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> regarde en bas à droite avant de raler


A droite ? A oui ! _L'autre_ droite&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> regarde en bas à droite avant de r*a*ler



J'ai vu, mais c'était à gauche

(c'était juste pour faire plaisir à bobby)

(tu me pourris tous mes effets)

(voire, mes élans vers la _philia_)

(sinon, tu veux être mon ami :love

(si tu r*âl*es, je ne t'en voudrais pas)

(J'ai des zombies dans ma liste d'amis)


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

et certains se demandent comment ça se passe quand*Grug vide le mini-chat*&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> A droite ? A oui ! _L'autre_ droite





CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai vu, mais c'était à gauche
> .../...


A gauche, un chat qui s'en va tout seul (R. K.©)

Et en bas à droite, dans les jambes de LucG, c'est un cornet à piston ? 

Sinon je veux bien être ton ami


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> et certains se demandent comment ça se passe quand*Grug vide le mini-chat*



Ah, donc, c'est toi qui a fait : "CouleurSud, you are currently banned from the shoutbox" (depuis au moins quatre mois)
Et, du coup, je ne peux plus deviser avec mes vieux amis, jugnin, Ponk 
Sur des sujets essentiels
Comme les phéromones des Normaliennes 
Mon conatus en est tout déprimé 



Romuald a dit:


> A gauche, un chat qui s'en va tout seul (R. K.©)
> 
> Et en bas à droite, dans les jambes de LucG, c'est un cornet à piston ?
> 
> Sinon je veux bien être ton ami



Si, si, je l'avais bien vu
Mais, bon entre les jambes de ce vieux LucG 
(dont j'apprécie toutes ses contributions, qu'il en soit remercié )
Alors que j'ai au mois 20 ans de plus que lui* 
Tu comprendras que mon ego en prenne un coup

(sinon, je sens naître une amitié indéfectible entre nous:love

*au bas mot


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> et certains se demandent comment ça se passe quand*Grug vide le mini-chat*



Note qu'habituellement, c'est plutôt le chat (mini ou pas) qui vide le poisson


----------



## r0m1 (16 Septembre 2008)

oooohhh Pascalnonanteset comme c'est pas beau le vol de vanne poucrate !!! 


===> voir la choutebocksse du minichat


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et en bas à droite, dans les jambes de LucG, c'est un cornet à piston ?



Un cornet à pistons entre mes jambes, non mais  En plus sachant que j'ai vu l'expo Courbet samedi à Montpellier, entre le cornet dont on m'affuble et l'origine du monde qui m'a tapé dans l'oeil l'autre jour, j'ai pas fini de me poser des questions sur le créationnisme



CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors que j'ai au mois 20 ans de plus que lui*
> *au bas mot



Du bluff, y en a qui disent n'importe quoi pour essayer d'obtenir un peu de respect et de toutes façons, ici, ça marche pas, aucun respect pour les vieux croûtons 

PS Et pour le blork, il est loin d'être aussi petit que ça, c'est juste que vu l'informe, c'est difficile d'avoir une idée des proportions


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ​





C'est qui le gars plein de boutons au milieu ?


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Du bluff, y en a qui disent n'importe quoi pour essayer d'obtenir un peu de respect et de toutes façons, ici, ça marche pas, aucun respect pour les vieux croûtons



T'es rien qu'un garnement 

Fais gaffe, je suis encore souple du déambulateur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

La magie de l'image&#8230;

En fait, 25 mètres séparent le blork de la belle. L'ignoble infime vu de près, fait plus grand que ce qu'il est réellement.

La logique aurait voulu que tu le déduises&#8230; que peut faire la beauté personnifiée si près de Bobby ? La réponse s'impose : fake ou illusion d'optique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ​


N'empêche, t'es vraiment un pourri d'avoir mis jpmiss à droite du côté bling-bling   il va encore nous chier une pendule, l'anesthésiste


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2008)

Vais le bombarder, moi, l'angelot dodu !...


----------



## Grug (18 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (22 Octobre 2008)

Clic image ​


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2008)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2008)

Le nouveau hobby du Concombre...


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2008)

_Clic image...  _​


----------



## tirhum (14 Novembre 2008)

_
clic image..._ ​


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2009)

:love: :love: :love: J'adore


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2009)

Bande de nazes.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: J'adore



Attends toi, y en a bien un qui va te croquer sur ta moto


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2009)

bobby regarde devant LE PLATANNE....


----------



## Grug (8 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Attends toi, y en a bien un qui va te croquer sur ta moto


Dejà fait


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2009)

Version couleur


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

Oh, la carrosserie désigné par son pote BioSS ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Bah Bobby fait appel aux meilleurs uniquement. 

La crème de la crème de prépuce


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2009)

Clic image ​


----------



## Bassman (13 Janvier 2009)

Pauv' con


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

Y'a longtemps que j'étais pas passé par ici... je vois qu'il y a toujours une chaude ambiance, pleine de franche camaraderie et d'amour de son prochain (ou de sa prochaine, c'est selon....)!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'a longtemps que j'étais pas passé par ici... je vois qu'il y a toujours une chaude ambiance, pleine de franche camaraderie et d'amour de son prochain (ou de sa prochaine, c'est selon....)!


Tourne toi pour voir...


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tourne toi pour voir...



Ah non! Je viens déjà de passer 638 titres en version iTunes Plus alors ça VA! :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah non! Je viens déjà de passer 638 titres en version iTunes Plus alors ça VA! :mouais:



Ah ça fait mal au derche hein!  Attends que j'essaie.


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

_
Clic image...  :love:
_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

c'est beaucoup d'honneur que d'être croquée par toi tirhum :rose: merci


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Héhé mais t'es partout Angie 

Et après tu nous la joue pudique


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

je me la joue comme je veux d'abord


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je me la joue comme je veux d'abord



Bienchour pas de souchi.



(A la tirhum? :love 


Non non, pas taper moi :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

nan, façon Angie  :love:

of course...


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> nan, façon Angie  :love:
> 
> of course...



Oué tsé, dt'toute façon t'es mieux à la Angie  (avec tes vrais chx entre autre )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> _
> Clic image...  :love:
> _​



T'as oublié le papier peint kitch.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

bien vu Khyu !!! j'y avais même pas pensé  :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

_
Clic image... _​


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> _
> Clic image...  :love:
> _​



On ne te reconnait pas sans ton nouveau top


----------



## toys (5 Février 2009)

les filles que tu fait resemble au filles des photos de mark velasquez.


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2009)

*

*

_Clic image...  :love:_​


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

_Clic image.. _​


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2009)

extra, je l'avais pas vu celui-là  on peut dire qu'il s'agit bien d'une crinière :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Décidément, il aura déchaîné les foules, cet autoportrait.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2009)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## toys (29 Avril 2009)

les petites photo don je vous ai parler.


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2009)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2009)

Ah ouai quand même


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Mai 2009)

hahaha, une des meilleures pages de ce fil 
Marrant qu'aucune nana ne réagisse :rateau: (heu, je ne parle pas de celle croquée par tirhum)


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2009)

Sympa ce nouveau miniblabla&#8230; 

Je répond dans mon propre post histoire de pas en rajouter une couche.

Pourquoi poster dans ce topic ? Y'a plein de postafloude ou tu peux faire un coucou pour ton "retour". Ici, y'a déjà eu plusieurs avertissements et nettoyage des modos du bar pour ne pas trop encombrer ce topic, qui à lui, un sujet (déjà c'est rare) bien déterminé.

Alors je repose la question, pourquoi celui là ? Tu l'as lu au moins avant d'y poster ?

Ca n'a rien de personnel. Juste un constat de plus sur la non attention globale aux autres et aux choses.

C'est une forme de respect aussi.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>


​




> Ce message a été supprimé par Grug.             Motif: _Ce n'est pas l'endroit, merci._


T'aurais pû te fouler un peu, pour mon post... 
Chuis au courant que ce n'est pas l'endroit...


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2009)

Extrapolation à partir de choses dites dans le Miniblabla...
Elle a dit que ses seins ne sont pas petits...


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

ah tiens, me voila  bon la robe est plus longue en vrai, mais autrement c est exactement moi 

si si je vous assure ^^


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2009)

Ah bon ?!


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah bon ?!




grmblblbl


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2009)

/me pense que Bassou sait parler aux femmes


----------



## jugnin (12 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Extrapolation à partir de choses dites dans le Miniblabla...
> Elle a dit que ses seins ne sont pas petits...
> 
> :love:



'tain maiwen comment elle est trop bo.. Tu dessines pas trop mal, titi, même lorsque tu sors du muscolo-oléagineux qui a fait ta réputation...


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2009)

_
Clic image..._ ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2009)

Tu t'es pas foulé pour la colo, là dis donc !


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2009)

Oui, oui...


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2009)

Après "Alien : dans l'espace nul ne vous entendra crier", "Star MacGeWars : dans l'espace, nul ne vous entendra péter"


----------



## tirhum (23 Juin 2009)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2009)

_
Clic image..._​


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2009)

c'est donc pour ça le feu d'artifice !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2009)

Euh, si j'osais, je dirais que le doc a évité un pal d'un fort beau gabarit :rose:


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2009)

_Clic image..._​


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2009)

_Clic image..._​


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske dans le Miniblabla a dit:
			
		

> non, "le concombre est LE furet"


Un peu de poil (pour gratter), un manche (long et flexible  )...








:love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

_
Clic image..._​


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2009)

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2009)

Moi qui m'attendais à me voir dans le rôle du fameux Modolaucauste.


----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2009)




----------



## Grug (19 Août 2009)

Clic image, ça mène sur un fil plein de bô dessins.


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2009)

_Clic image... _​


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2009)

_
Clic image... _​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2009)

Murde, je suis à court de cdb...


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

Et c'est clair que ça fait son effet quand on déjeune en terrasse 

Bon, c'est moins discret quand y'a&#8230; qui passe


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Murde, je suis à court de cdb...


J'en avais encore  J'l'ai boulé de ta part 

PS : C'était bien rouge que tu voulais lui mettre ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> PS : C'était bien rouge que tu voulais lui mettre ?


Tss, tsss !...


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2009)

Suite à une petite vanne dans le miniblabla






le nouveau hobby de notre ami ccm


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et c'est clair que ça fait son effet quand on déjeune en terrasse
> 
> Bon, c'est moins discret quand y'a qui passe



Ceci explique cela...


----------



## Grug (31 Août 2009)

​


----------



## mado (31 Août 2009)

ça pour mater ils matent..
(quand ils ne perdent pas leurs lunettes en tous cas)


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> ça pour mater ils matent..
> (quand ils ne perdent pas leurs lunettes en tous cas)



Depuis que je dors avec mes lunettes, je les perds vachement moins


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

Bouuuuuuh-la-la!!!! Ça fait peuuuuur!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Grug (31 Août 2009)




----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bouuuuuuh-la-la!!!! Ça fait peuuuuur!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Bof, ouais, hein ?!... 
D'toute façon, l'Amoque...


			
				Son Altesse Sénilissime... a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses que l'Amok est un "super vilain" ? Qu'il faut le punir (avec les menottes attachées au radiateur) ? Ce groupe est pour toi !
> Groupe officiel créé le 25/06/09. Méfiez vous des imitations.


Y'a qu'à voir :







Avec ses gants mapa et son slip kangourou, hein !...  
_(et les chaussettes avé les sandales...)_
Na !...


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bof, ouais, hein ?!...
> D'toute façon, l'Amoque...
> Y'a qu'à voir :
> 
> ...



Après il va nous soutenir qu'il est pas imbibé...


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

En attendant, tout y est


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Après il va nous soutenir qu'il est pas imbibé...



J'ai de l'imagination, moi !... 
Contrairement à d'autres !... 



Bassman a dit:


> En attendant, tout y est


J'ai même mis du rose...


----------



## mado (31 Août 2009)

Je me demandais où était passée ma paire de menottes.
Ça m'apprendra à laisser mes clefs à des lapins défoncés.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Ça m'apprendra à laisser mes clefs à des lapins défoncés.



:affraid:


----------



## Grug (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Bon, Mado se défoule sur le lapin : représailles sur un pbm de clés ?


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, Mado se défoule sur le lapin : représailles sur un pbm de clés ?



...ou toute autre maladresse caractérisée... :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Ah, dis-nous en plus


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, dis-nous en plus



Ben nan.


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> ...ou toute autre maladresse caractérisée... :rose:



Bah, tu seras juste obligé de l'épouser.


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bouuuuuuh-la-la!!!! Ça fait peuuuuur!!! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:





tirhum a dit:


> Bof, ouais, hein ?!...
> D'toute façon, l'Amoque...
> Y'a qu'à voir :
> 
> ...





Bassman a dit:


> En attendant, tout y est


Et "il" me menace, maintenant !... :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2009)

_
Clic image..._   ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2009)

le blond ne lui va pas par contre... :hein:


----------



## Grug (4 Septembre 2009)

Clic image. ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2009)

*YEAAAAAH!!!
ROCK'N'ROLL!!!*


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

_
Clic image... _​


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2009)

Lamentable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2009)

J'arrive pas à retrouver ce post (récent, je l'ai vu ce matin) où quelqu'un disait de lui qu'il était "la pom pom girl de MacGe" 






  


EDIT : ah ! Murde, j'm'ai gourré ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'arrive pas à retrouver ce post (récent, je l'ai vu ce matin) où quelqu'un disait de lui qu'il était "la pom pom girl de MacGe"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On avait dit qu'on ne critiquait pas les hobbies des uns et des autres


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

Sauf celui-ci, on avait dit


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2009)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas mal et je suis flatté de servir de modèle. Juste 2 trucs :
- je n'ai ni parasol ni ombrelle, à la place j'ai encore (pas comme certains ) des cheveux sur le caillou  (le front qui se dégarnit mais ça c'est pour avoir l'air intellectuel à peu de frais)
- la position debout n'est pas réaliste, je suis bien trop fainéant pour ne pas m'espatarrer plutôt entre l'assis et l'allongé. 

Par contre, t'as tout bon pour le short : je n'ai pas encore fini mon été


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2009)

T'as pas de "pouëtt" à ton balcon (brinquebalant) ?!...


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as pas de "pouëtt" à ton balcon (brinquebalant) ?!...


Non, pas de bruit (sauf si j'écoute de la musique)
De la discrétion, que diable !


----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2009)

_Clic image..._​


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (12 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2009)

merdouille, trompé de coin...


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Grug (13 Novembre 2009)

Qu'est ce que je disais !  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h16 ----------


----------



## tirhum (13 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Bassman (13 Novembre 2009)

Ouais enfin là, c'est pas un pilier de bar, à peine une allumette posée sur le zinc


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Novembre 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Tu dessines de mieux en mieux


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## Grug (27 Novembre 2009)

clic image 

​


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

clic image ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------



​


----------



## Grug (31 Décembre 2009)

clic image ​


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2010)

clic​


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Janvier 2010)

Ca résume tout à fait : je suis un croisé de la tolérance et de l'amour entre les peuples. 
Et en plus j'explique bien.


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2010)

_Clic image... _​


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2010)

​


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2010)

La blonde cul-nu, au fond à gauche, c'est Fab'Fab ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2010)

Pervers


----------



## destructor (27 Janvier 2010)

m'étonnes pas ;-)


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> ​



AH bah pour une fois que je suis dessus !


----------



## Grug (3 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> AH bah pour une fois que je suis dessus !


t'as vu la gueule de ton avatar aussi&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> t'as vu la gueule de ton avatar aussi



Effectivement j'en suis fier


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2010)

​


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2010)

Quel dommage : 


> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à aCLR.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2010)

Pareil :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2010)

Quel cono.


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mars 2010)

Le cono, il t'emmUrde.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Pareil :rose:



itou   


héhé, c'est peut être ça en effet qu'il faut faire, chausser des lunettes 3 D pour pvpbpbvppbbvpv..  


Accélère, c'est vraiment un (de mes) cono...   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2010)




----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2010)

​


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2010)

Clic image ​


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (8 Avril 2010)

Héhéhéhé


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2010)




----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2010)




----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

Hum hum 

Moi ça me fait 5 ans que je me fais chier au bar sur macg, c'est le temps qu'il vous a fallu pour enlever la merde de dedans vos yeux 

Qu'y puis-je hein ? :rateau:

Bass a même vu vu son doigt dérapé récemment sur sa souris pour m'envoyer un CDB vert avec 3 MDR 


Que doit-on en conclure ? Que c'était mieux avant ? Ou que que vous êtes moins débiles ? Ou qu'on se fait tellement chier qu'on fini par me trouver drôle alors que d'autres (une majorité) n'ont jamais eu d'animosité à mon égard et plutôt de la sympathie, je vous laisse faire vos propres choix, en espérant ne réveiller aucune animosité aucune car j'en suis vraiment las.

Moi je conclue rien, je continue mon petit bonhomme de chemin, tranquille ainsi la va la bite, jusqu'à ma mort je la suivrai et montrerai mon rectum aux bourgeois 



ps : ceci dit en passant, merci à le modérateur pyromane, qui n'hésite pas en passant à poster ce genre de screen shot afin de mettre un peu d'ambiance, qu'elle puisse être joyeuse, taquine, virile ou carrément puante  grug


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2010)

J'ai une autre explication
"à défaut de grives, on se contentera de merles"


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2010)

ou juste c'est la vie et tout ça n'est pas si grave.  
 "à défaut de grave&#8230;"


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai une autre explication
> "à défaut de grives, on se contentera de merles"



Oh oh ! Manque la 3D mais sinon c'est de la bonne 
Contentez-vous, je n'ai point ou pas suffisamment d'orgueil pour ces viles querelles


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2010)




----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

C'est pas une bonne période de toute façon, moi j'ai un pote qui s'est pendu y a quelques jours, 29 ans, un gentil, toujours souriant, complètement subversif mais jamais cynique, un illustrateur/dessinateur/webdesigner talentueux, qui parvenait à s'insérer malgré son côté je me lave pas, j'ai des fringues pourris et je m'en fous, il avait du taf, des amis(ies), des projets, certains l'ont croisé la veille comme si de rien n'était et ce con s'est pendu dans son minable et glauque appartement parisien. Mais bon ça faisait bien 6 ans qu'il y vivait, je pense pas que d'un coup ça l'ait fait chier de cuisiner ses pâtes au surimi dans son placard et de dormir sur son lit de camp dans son salon/séjour/salle de bains/toilettes. Allez savoir, on saura jamais parce qu'il a même pas laissé un mot, ça se trouve c'était un accident ! 

Si vous voulez de l'ambiance, n'hésitez pas à me rappeler ! :love:


----------



## Gronounours (15 Juin 2010)

Ouais enfin t'enflammes pas trop non plus


----------



## boodou (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas une bonne période de toute façon, moi j'ai un pote qui s'est pendu y a quelques jours ...
> 
> Si vous voulez de l'ambiance, n'hésitez pas à me rappeler ! :love:



En tout cas, tu donnes vachement envie d'être ton ami !


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi ça me fait 5 ans que je me fais chier au bar sur macg, c'est le temps qu'il vous a fallu pour enlever la merde de dedans vos yeux




Ah ouais?

hé ben toi..

toi, ben...

...

Ben t'as de la merde dans la bouche tiens! 
Pis dans la tête aussi, hé! 



Comment j'y ai pas envoyé dire, hé, l'aut'hé.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

Etrange quand même: moi si je me fais chier dans un rade, bah j'y vais plus, et j'y reste pas cinq ans.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Ouais, remboursez !


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Etrange quand même: moi si je me fais chier dans un rade, bah j'y vais plus, et j'y reste pas cinq ans.



Mais je ne fais jamais que passer généralement, tu sais bien que les 3/4 de mes posts ne sont pas issus du bar...

Et puis ce que tu dis pour moi est valable aussi pour vous, parce que bon l'ambiance au bar qui va pas, ça date pas d'hier et vous êtes toujours là aussi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Ouais enfin t'enflammes pas trop non plus



Bah y a pas de quoi je vais te dire hein


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

N'empèche...
remboursez !


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> En tout cas, tu donnes vachement envie d'être ton ami !




Nan mais je l'aimais pas de toute façon il me devait 5 


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais je l'aimais pas de toute façon il me devait 5 



Et après, ce faux cul vient prétendre qu'il ne sait pas pourquoi ce pauvre type s'est suicidé


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Et puis ce que tu dis pour moi est valable aussi pour vous, parce que bon l'ambiance au bar qui va pas, ça date pas d'hier et vous êtes toujours là aussi



«Vous». T'es dans la tête des gens pour savoir ce qu'ils pensent? En ce qui me concerne si je me faisais chier ici, au Bar ou ailleurs sur le forum, je serais loin depuis longtemps&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> «Vous». T'es dans la tête des gens pour savoir ce qu'ils pensent? En ce qui me concerne si je me faisais chier ici, au Bar ou ailleurs sur le forum, je serais loin depuis longtemps



Bah "vous" parce que la plupart des anciens sont toujours là non ?
Ça y est y a besoin d'être agressif déjà ?

Je m'emmerde pas sur les forums techniques, je m'y suis jamais emmerdé, je passe au bar de temps en temps et c'est pas moi qui me lamente sur le bon vieux temps ou que sais-je encore, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah "vous" parce que la plupart des anciens sont toujours là non ?
> Ça y est y a besoin d'être agressif déjà ?



Ouais, mais es-tu sûr qu'ils se font tous chier?  Quant à l'agressivité Non. Rien.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, mais es-tu sûr qu'ils se font tous chier?  Quant à l'agressivité&#8230; Non. Rien.



Bah je sais pas mais ça revient tellement souvent qu'on ne peut pas ne pas en faire le constat :rateau:
Bref... peu importe, en tout cas tu dois avoir un clavier DELL alors non ? Parce que ds la frappe j'ai senti comme une pointe d'agacement ? 


Allez je vais continuer à me faire discret comme on me l'a demandé si souvent, et puis j'ai rempli en 3 jours mon quota de gentils CDB pour 1 mois donc ça va


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2010)

Hé ho, et moi, pourquoi qu'on réagit pas à mon post hyper drôle! 

Vous me confondez avec Ponkhead ou quoi?


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2010)

Clic image... ​


----------



## Craquounette (20 Juin 2010)

Qu'on lui arrache les couilles et qu'on lui fasse bouffer son crayon 


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Juin 2010)

Ménan !... 
Les deux peuvent encore servir !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2010)

surtout le crayon


----------



## tirhum (21 Juin 2010)

Un crayon avec une grosse mine... :style:


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Un crayon avec une grosse mine... :style:



Paraît que ça bien longtemps qu'elle n'a pas été taillée ...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juin 2010)

:modo: mais que fait la police ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2010)

Depuis le temps que je lui dit qu'elle va en prendre une !... 






_Clic image..._


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juillet 2010)

Ouh le méchant! Qui dessine bien en tout cas ^^


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ouh le méchant! Qui dessine bien en tout cas ^^



La liste du dessous, beef-nose!


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juillet 2010)

Nan mais je connais les deux blogs. J'ai déjà regardé.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2010)

Ménan, il ne te parlait pas de ça !...
Bon...


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juillet 2010)

Ah encore!

Ouais bah moi je croyais qu'il parlait de tes deux blogs ^^

N'empèche, Patochman c'est un peu l'Idefix de MacGé nan?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> N'empèche, Patochman c'est un peu l'Idefix de MacGé nan?



Et ta mémé, c'est Bonnemine ?...


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juillet 2010)

Ouais bah laisse la tranquille sinon elle va te tomber dessus Abracourcix ^^


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ouais bah laisse la tranquille sinon elle va te tomber dessus Abracourcix ^^



Nan, mais faut arrêter de bouffer les Carambars® avec le papier, là...


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Juillet 2010)

Carambar? Meuh nan!


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2010)

Suite aux discussions dans le Miniblabla...
(qui souvent ne ressemblent à rien, mais c'est vachement sympa tout d'même... )

Maiwen et son... hum...  "saindoux"...


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2010)

On n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même, mmmmmhhhhh ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Août 2010)

Titi, ton dessin n'a pas tant de succès auprès des lecteurs du bar il me semble ... je crois que c'est parce que tu m'as dessinée trop grande ... les hommes se sont sentis atteints dans leur virilité ... les proportions c'est important


----------



## Arlequin (12 Août 2010)

moi j'aime bien
et c'est là tout le problème avec Tirhum, c'est que c'est toujours très bien ! A force, c'est "fatiguant" de complimenter :rateau: 
S'il pouvait au moins de temps à autres nous sortir une daube, là oui, les réactions seront plus nombreuses 
Question proportions, ne te connaissant pas Maiwen, je les trouve très très agréables :love:.
Ce qui me chifonne plus, c'est le manque de relief au niveau ... du futal !!! c'est bien zen là dedans   

à+


----------



## jugnin (12 Août 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> moi j'aime bien
> et c'est là tout le problème avec Tirhum, c'est que c'est toujours très bien ! A force, c'est "fatiguant" de complimenter :rateau:



C'est parce que tu n'es pas doué du moindre discernement. Par exemple, moi qui suis connu pour ma capacité à différencier le bon grain de l'ivraie, je vois bien qu'il fait de la merde. En effet, pour faire du beau dessin, il faut y mettre du cur. Or les modérateurs n'ont pas de cur, c'est bien connu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> En effet, pour faire du beau dessin, il faut y mettre du cur.



et comme il n'y met que du c*l... :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (12 Août 2010)

Moi j'trouve que beaucoup de tristesse émane des dessins de tirhum.....


----------



## Arlequin (12 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est parce que tu n'es pas doué du moindre discernement.



tiens donc

ce genre de remarque  me rappelle vaguement quelqu'un 





TimeCapsule a dit:


> et comme il n'y met que du c*l... :rateau:



faut pas te sentir obligé de mettre ton grain de sel partout non plus , hein  

parc'que bon ... j'dis ça comme ça ... :sleep:



Fix78 a dit:


> Moi j'trouve que beaucoup de tristesse émane des dessins de tirhum.....



ne pas confondre la larme à l'oeil et la goutte au ...


----------



## Gronounours (12 Août 2010)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de ce cher colofion ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Moi j'trouve que beaucoup de tristesse émane des dessins de tirhum.....


Moi aussi ça m'attriste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi aussi ça m'attriste.



C'est la vague ressemblance du "saindoux" avec Olivier (non non, pas Web'O, l'autre Olivier), qui t'attriste ?


----------



## maiwen (13 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est la vague ressemblance du "saindoux" avec Olivier (non non, pas Web'O, l'autre Olivier), qui t'attriste ?



du coup ce serait presque une image tirée de la réalité  si si, sur un bateau, le soleil touça  

mais c'est pas ça


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2010)

C'est marrant, en te voyant, je ne t'imaginais pas foutue comme ça&#8230; 
C'est qui le jeune homme au buste trop court ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Grug a dit:


> C'est qui le jeune homme au buste trop court ?


Ah !..


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2010)

Grug a dit:


> C'est qui le jeune homme au buste trop court ?





DocEvil a dit:


> Ah !..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


>


Bon ben, maintenant que t'es modérateur, on va dire que le dessin c'est un hobby


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2010)

On ne cite pas les photos images !... 
Oups...  :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Août 2010)

Tu  les fais sur mesure si on te fournit les mensurations ? :rose:


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tu  les fais sur mesure si on te fournit les mensurations ? :rose:


Livré avec un bocal de wasabi ?!... :style:


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2010)

[dm]xej9ak[/dm]​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2010)

Hin hin hin!


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est un fake. En effet, l'un déclare en avoir 15 et l'autre, au vu de l'ancienneté et à ses dires, est à beaucoup plus de 2. D'autre part il manque Naas qui, même s'il déclare ne pas en avoir de mûres, vu son ancienneté et à moins d'un incident fâcheux, en a certainement au moins quelques vertes ! Quid des poissons rouges ?


----------



## jugnin (7 Septembre 2010)

Voilà un viol manifeste de la charte, que je ma droiture me contraint de signaler à la modération.


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Voilà un viol manifeste de la charte, que je ma droiture me contraint de signaler à la modération.



je plussoie !!!! .........
...on devrait la condamner à poster des photos avec des explications absconnes...


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2010)

1) Je suis habillé en noir
2) J'aime pas comment tu dessines les Doc®... Tu mériterais mon pied au derche ! 
3) où sont passés ma clope et ma bière ?!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 3) où sont passés ma clope et ma bière ?!!!



Ta bière ? Attends que je réfléchisse


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 1) Je suis habillé en noir
> 2) J'aime pas comment tu dessines les Doc®... Tu mériterais mon pied au derche !
> 3) où sont passés ma clope et ma bière ?!!!


Oh, hé !...
Ne te plains pas !...
"On" m'a dit qu'en fait, tu étais plutôt robe à fleurs (en tergal) que robe noire !...


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Oh, hé !...
> Ne te plains pas !...
> "On" m'a dit qu'en fait, tu étais plutôt robe à fleurs (en tergal) que robe noire !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2010)

C'est un fake. Il a perdu son auréole


----------



## Amok (10 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est un fake. Il a perdu son auréole



Mais Patoch' _*EST*_ un fake.
Même les passants, dans la rue, le disent : "_ce n'est pas possible_".


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et combien de fois avez-vous eu envie de bouler rouge du beef-nose ?!!!?
> 
> 
> :style:






[DM]xeyvs5[/DM]





:style:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2010)

Mouahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2010)

Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça ? :love: :love:


(et accessoirement avec quelle appli ?)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2010)

Perso je demanderais bien aux quidams qui passent de tartiner le groin de ce facétieux de vert, étant à court momentanément...


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2010)

Je ne t'ai pas attendu


----------



## gKatarn (27 Septembre 2010)

/need ammo


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2010)

Pareil chuis à court hé. 

Du temps des cdb rouges, ce serait pas arrivé tiens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2010)

Moi, je viens juste de recharger ma sulfateuse, j'ai donc étrenné mon chargeur tout neuf "de la part d'Onc'Patoch"


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2010)

Bientôt on vas retrouver le Onc'Patoch chez DisneyLand  Paris, avec Mickey, Minnie et Dingo. :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Novembre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bientôt on vas retrouver le Onc'Patoch chez DisneyLand  Paris, avec Mickey, Minnie et Dingo. :affraid:



Ben tu viendras nous faire un petit coucou avec les ours, alors...


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Novembre 2010)

Ok, mais alors tu fais la blonde à boucles !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Novembre 2010)

Quoi ? Tonton, c'est Pimprenelle ? On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2011)

Clic image&#8230; ​


----------



## tirhum (18 Juin 2011)




----------



## NED (20 Juin 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quoi ? Tonton, c'est Pimprenelle ? On m'aurait menti ?



*OUI*


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2011)

Rien que des jean-foutre!


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2011)

_Clic image..._ ​


----------



## tirhum (14 Octobre 2011)

_*Clic image...*_ :love:​


----------



## loustic (15 Octobre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> _*Clic image...*_ :love:​



L'instinct de reproduction...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2011)

loustic a dit:


> L'instinct de reproduction...



Oui.
Mais avec un doigt dans le fion.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui.
> Mais avec un doigt dans le fion.



Moi j'aime cette mentalité : quand on peut faire plaisir, faut pas hésiter...  :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2011)

_Clic images...* *_​


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2011)

hmmm !! 
​


----------



## Bassman (22 Décembre 2011)

C'pasque y'a pas les lunettes.


----------



## Nexka (22 Décembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> _photo de steven_
> 
> hmmm !!
> ​


Et alors? Qui est ce qui a un poster de Steven Seagal chez lui?  :affraid:


----------



## alèm (22 Décembre 2011)

bah, pas moi en tout cas !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2011)

moi je crois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------

ah non c'est madonna


----------



## mado (23 Décembre 2011)

Faux.


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> C'pasque y'a pas les lunettes.




C'est vrai qu'avec les lunettes on te reconnait tout de suite


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Décembre 2011)

ha la vache, belle brochette de revenants juste avant Noël... un signe supplémentaire que la fin du monde est proche... 

Bises aux "vieux"...  (et Seb, donne des nouvelles un peu...  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Décembre 2011)

Un signe de la fin des temps, ah ben mince :afraid:

Enfin, ça fait plaisir de les retrouver, mais tout le monde ne répond pas à l'appel 

déjà, s'il n'y a même plus le doc :mouais: :love:


----------



## jugnin (23 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Enfin, ça fait plaisir de les retrouver, mais tout le monde ne répond pas à l'appel



Ça va, je suis là ! On peut encore prendre un apéro-douche tranquille dans ce pays ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2011)

Halloween en plein mois de décembre : il n'y a plus de saison :love:


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Un signe de la fin des temps, ah ben mince :afraid:
> 
> Enfin, ça fait plaisir de les retrouver, mais tout le monde ne répond pas à l'appel
> 
> déjà, s'il n'y a même plus le doc :mouais: :love:



Ah?! Il est plus là du tout le doc??


----------



## Arlequin (23 Décembre 2011)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah?! Il est plus là du tout le doc??



non 

et même avec alt+cmd+d, il ne réapparait pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Décembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> non
> 
> et même avec alt+cmd+d, il ne réapparait pas


m'en suis tristement aperçue en relisant des vieux threads, il va manquer, clairement


----------



## gKatarn (23 Décembre 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bises aux "vieux"...



Je ne suis pas vieux


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne suis pas vieux



Oui et puis il suffit de lire ta signature pour s'en convaincre   
:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------




mado a dit:


> Faux.



Non mais c'est pas grave, tu as le droit hein!


----------



## gKatarn (23 Décembre 2011)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui et puis il suffit de lire ta signature pour s'en convaincre
> :love:




Oui mais non, c'est du second degré là dans la signature.


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bises aux "vieux"...  (et Seb, donne des nouvelles un peu...  )


C'est toujours ça de pris


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Enfin, ça fait plaisir de les retrouver, mais tout le monde ne répond pas à l'appel


Euh ! Présent ! ...:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2011)

Pas mieux.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Décembre 2011)

Oui, y a toujours Momok et quelques autres qui ne sont pas encore venus nous faire la bise :mouais:  

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2011)

Pour Lamoque, le corps médical refuse expressément de le laisser sortir de sa maison de retraite


----------



## macinside (26 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Oui, y a toujours Momok et quelques autres qui ne sont pas encore venus nous faire la bise :mouais:
> 
> :love:



il manque un A dans cette phrase


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> il manque un A dans cette phrase


Nan, même pas en rêve  c'est mon Momokounet chéri :love:

sans "a"


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> il manque un A dans cette phrase



tu as encore eu des pensées impures mon enfant.
Tu nous fera deux génuflexions, trois pater et deux ave.

On n'est jamais trop prudent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Décembre 2011)

Vous n'avez pas explosé les qutoas sur ce post ?

généralement c'est un ou deux posts par trimestre... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2011)

D'ailleurs, y a Titi qui se plaint


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'ailleurs, y a Titi qui se plaint



Ca c'est pas nouveau...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2011)

Salut.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2011)

Diantre, un Suisse :afraid:


----------



## Nephou (26 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'ailleurs, y a Titi qui se plaint



Dailleurs si vous pouviez glisser un ou deux dessins/photomontage/showreel ça marrangerait


----------



## aCLR (26 Décembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> Dailleurs si vous pouviez glisser un ou deux dessins/photomontage/showreel ça marrangerait










  ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Décembre 2011)

Moi ça compte?


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2011)

Wahou! quelle activité ici!
C'est la sortie annuelle de la maison de retraite?


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2011)

Souvenirs de la maison de retraite, façon Bollywood


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Wahou! quelle activité ici!
> C'est la sortie annuelle de la maison de retraite?



Ah ben on dirait que Jeanne Calment nous a rejoint...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)




----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2012)

Je crois qu'on est en train de le perdre...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois qu'on est en train de le perdre...



en lisant ses récents messages, on se rend tout de suite compte qu'on l'a perdu depuis longtemps...  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2012)

Pas faux


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2012)

Il passe les tests pour devenir Kommunity Manageur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2012)

oh pitin, un WebO tout bleu! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il passe les tests pour devenir Kommunity Manageur.



T'es beau comme tout toi :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2012)

Ouais, comme on va tous mourir dans quelques mois de toutes manières.


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> oh pitin, un WebO tout bleu! :affraid:


Ca fait tout drôle. 
Mais les MIB sont toujours aussi efficaces, il est encore cité comme modo de réagissez :rateau:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> oh pitin, un WebO tout bleu! :affraid:



et moi je suis communiste


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> et moi je suis communiste



Ça c'est pas nouveau. 

Je vais demander un statut spécial brun moi


----------



## aCLR (6 Janvier 2012)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Janvier 2012)

LAUL !


----------



## Arlequin (6 Janvier 2012)

mamy blue :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2012)

@aCLR : vous devriez donner gnagnagna...

Con de vBull  !

Donc :


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2012)

Tiens.... c'est mon cadeau à tous pour une année 2012 digne de ce nom:






on voit bien le Bar tout au fond, non?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2012)

Mackie, t'as le noeud qui coule.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (21 Juin 2012)

C'est ici qu'on embrasse les z'anciens combattants quand on est de passage pour résoudre une question technique, ce qui est après tout la fonction première de ce site, en fait en vrai, avant de repartir dans le vaste monde qui n'attend que nous (dans le meilleur des cas) ??
:love::love:


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2012)

Avec un petit crobard quand on sait dessiner...   :love:


bizavousdeux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2012)

Rhoooo, voilà que je viens de comprendre qui est Rob is Nice. Merci Romuald.


----------



## Roberto Vendez (22 Juin 2012)

*Bises de nous deux !* :love:

_(C'était facile, pourtant, Gloup Gloup : un pseudo fusionnatoire, et il y avait des :love: et des  mais comme cela fait pas loin d'un quinquennat (et quel quinquennat ! ) que nous avons pris la clef des champs, c'était pas forcément évident, je reconnais)_

Mais c'est pas du redébarquage officiel, c'est juste un coucou.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2012)

J'aurais pu aussi cliquer sur l'image dans ta signature mais je n'aime pas cliquer sur les images dans les signatures.  

Coucou aussi et soyez heureux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2012)

Rob is nice a dit:


> C'est ici qu'on embrasse les z'anciens combattants quand on est de passage pour résoudre une question technique, ce qui est après tout la fonction première de ce site, en fait en vrai, avant de repartir dans le vaste monde qui n'attend que nous (dans le meilleur des cas) ??
> :love::love:



Oh ben tiens ! Comment ça va la vie ? :love:


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juin 2012)

Rob is nice a dit:


> *et il y avait des :love: et des  *


*

oui mais pas assez 

*


----------



## ergu (22 Juin 2012)

Rob is nice a dit:


> Mais c'est pas du redébarquage officiel, c'est juste un coucou.



Tu te dérobes, Rob ?
Hé, hé.
Salut à vous.


----------



## Melounette (31 Juillet 2012)

Rob is nice a dit:


> *Bises de nous deux !* :love:
> 
> _(C'était facile, pourtant, Gloup Gloup : un pseudo fusionnatoire, et il y avait des :love: et des  mais comme cela fait pas loin d'un quinquennat (et quel quinquennat ! ) que nous avons pris la clef des champs, c'était pas forcément évident, je reconnais)_
> 
> Mais c'est pas du redébarquage officiel, c'est juste un coucou.



Oh punaise il est repassé.:love: Enfin ils sont repassés. 

Bon dis donc, la grande époque a l'air morte. C'est quoi cette histoire ?:mouais:

Et où sont mes boules rouges ?   Où est la horde, que je les mette minables ?
Reste-t-il quelqu'un de vivant...ohéééé...les vieeeeeux.:modo:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2012)

vous ici ?


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2012)

Bof...
Les vieux sont fatigués...
z'ont rien à dire
et les jeunes savent pas lire.


----------



## tatouille (31 Juillet 2012)

Melounette  paye ton coup, baisse ta culotte et arrete de nous emmerdez  n'écoute pas loustic il est rupture de viagra et a perdu son dentier


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> Melounette  paye ton coup, baisse ta culotte et arrete de nous emmerdez  n'écoute pas loustic il est rupture de viagra et a perdu son dentier



Non, le "R", c'est la touche à l'autre droite du "E" !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Où est la horde... ?



Ailleurs


----------



## tatouille (1 Août 2012)

ils ne restent plus que des sauvages


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

Rendez-nous les boules rouges!

(euh... c'est pas ça le thème de la discussion?)


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Rendez-nous les boules rouges!



Oui, aussi :love:


----------



## Melounette (1 Août 2012)

Il sont là !



macinside a dit:


> vous ici ?


C'est à dire, je ne reconnais plus rien. Certes c'est l'été mais tout de même on peut faire mieux.



loustic a dit:


> Bof...
> Les vieux sont fatigués...
> z'ont rien à dire
> et les jeunes savent pas lire.


Loustic ! :love:
Que les vieux soient fatigués, je comprends. Et les jeunes savent lire, mais ils sont sur fessebouc. Et la créativité est partie d'ici. Mais les jeunes, ils en reviendront de fessebouc, et la créativité reviendra.



tatouille a dit:


> Melounette  paye ton coup, baisse ta culotte et arrete de nous emmerdez  n'écoute pas loustic il est rupture de viagra et a perdu son dentier


Tatooouille :love: Vas-y fais-moi mal, fais moi du Sonnyboy, balance-moi un truc bien vachard.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, le "R", c'est la touche à l'autre droite du "E" !


Pascal 77 :love: Non mais Tatouille c'est un Z qui veut dire Zorro.



gKatarn a dit:


> Ailleurs


gKatarn !:love: Je vous ai trouvés Et je vais y montrer mon cucu.



tatouille a dit:


> ils ne restent plus que des sauvages


Ah non, c'est le contraire. Les sauvages sont partis. 2 jours ici sans me faire détrousser, peloter, malmener avec une paire de claque ou coup-de-bouler avec des images grand format qui te pètent la mise ne page de ton TDB :rateau:, moi je dis, y a un problème.:mouais:



r e m y a dit:


> Rendez-nous les boules rouges!
> 
> (euh... c'est pas ça le thème de la discussion?)


Remy :love: le plus anciens des anciens ! Oui, rendez-nous les boules rouges ! YEAAAH \o/
J'ai fait le coup hier à Benjamin. Il a cru être revenu sous Leopard dis donc. Mais je le travaille au corps (rrrr :love, et je saurais avoir raison de lui. Sinon il y aura de la fesse et du téton dans les AP.

Edit : oui super modo, je sais, tu veux des dessins. Mais l'époque où Tirhum se faisait une crampe à la main à dessiner (et un peu à cause de Mado aussi) tellement il se passait de trucs est un peu révolue. Alors si tu veux, je te fais des portraits des piliers à ma façon.
Ah bin c'est même une bonne idée, tiens...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> gKatarn !:love: Je vous ai trouvés Et je vais y montrer mon cucu.



Nous trouver oui, ce n'est pas compliqué. Pour le reste...


----------



## ergu (2 Août 2012)

loustic a dit:


> les jeunes savent pas lire.



'savent pas écrire non plus, c'te sale engeance!


----------



## Penetrator (2 Août 2012)

ergu a dit:


> 'savent pas écrire non plus, c'te sale engeance!


en même temps provenant d'un drôle de loustic .....


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Septembre 2012)

Mieux, c'etait avant...

Et inversement.


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2012)

faudrait essayer de maintenir la touche alt appuyée pour retrouver l'esprit d'antan de ces forums....
A mon avis c'est une fonction qui a été cachée pour éviter de faire peur aux jeunots!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> faudrait essayer de maintenir la touche alt appuyée pour retrouver l'esprit d'antan de ces forums....
> A mon avis c'est une fonction qui a été cachée pour éviter de faire peur aux jeunots!


 ... Comme disait mon père : "Si on veut, on peut !" ... A nous *tous* de faire le nécessaire pour que ce forum soit un endroit de convivialité, d'entraide et surtout d'humour ... la vie est parfois assez merdique comme ça que pour retrouver sur un forum les mêmes problèmes que l'on a dans la "vraie vie" ...:rateau:
Et pour les anciens, ne surtout pas oublier que le "c'était mieux avant !" ... on s'en fiche ! Ce qui compte c'est comment ce sera demain !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et pour les anciens, ne surtout pas oublier que le "c'était mieux avant !" ... on s'en fiche ! Ce qui compte c'est comment ce sera demain !



T'as raison...
Même du temps de Socrate ou de Sénèque peut-être, on disait : "les jeunes pfff, rien que bon à pas se lever le matin et pas être polis avec leurs parents...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as raison...
> Même du temps de Socrate ou de Sénèque peut-être, on disait : "les jeunes pfff, rien que bon à pas se lever le matin et pas être polis avec leurs parents...



 ça avait déjà été inventé, les jeunes, en ce temps là ? :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ça avait déjà été inventé, les jeunes, en ce temps là ? :affraid:



Evidemment ! fallait bien trouver un sujet de fâcherie pour les vieux cons comme nous !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2012)

On est pas vieux, juste un peu moins jeune :love:
Pourquoi se fâcher ? laissons les parler (écrire) 

Ils vont tous prendre de l'âge :hein:


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2012)

Des jeunes de l'époque de Sénèque ou Socrate???? comment c'est possible? Je pensais qu'ils étaient tous morts...


Quant à moi, je ne suis pas vieux! je suis jeune depuis plus longtemps que vous, c'est tout!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2012)

Je crois que c'est Philippe Geluck qui avait dit :

*"Les jeunes sont tous des bons à rien ... et ça devient pire avec l'âge !"* ... hihi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je crois que c'est Philippe Geluck qui avait dit :
> 
> *"Les jeunes sont tous des bons à rien ... et ça devient pire avec l'âge !"* ... hihi !



Non, c'est pas lui, c'est Le Chat ! 

Cela dit, c'est vrais que si tous les jeunes ne deviendront pas de vieux cons, les vieux cons sont tous d'anciens jeunes  :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (10 Septembre 2012)

euh... pourriez pas écrire un peu plus gros???


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> euh... pourriez pas écrire un peu plus gros???



Nan ! T'avais qu'à pas oublier ton RdV chez l'ophtalmo !


----------



## boodou (11 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> euh... pourriez pas écrire un peu plus gros???



*c'était mieux avant !*


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2012)

Je voudrais m'inscrire pour le club du troisième âge 
Et je pense qu'il serait temps que les admins fassent cadeau à Gallica (gallica.bnf.fr pour les incultes, les jeunes quoi )  des oeuvres (que je n'ose dire complètes) des vieux croutons du forum.

Faudrait pas que ça se perde, quand même. et pour l'heure que dalle, je trouve bien les délibérations de la préfecture des Pyrénées-Orientales pour savoir s'il faut trois tournées de facteur par jour à Estagel ou seulement deux, en 1885 mais rien sur les aventures des peluches de TheBig alors qu'on déjà les oeuvres complètes ou peu s'en faut de Henri Poincaré : il me semble que c'est du même tonneau (toujours pour les incultes : tonneau au sens de Bourbaki = dans un espace localement convexe, un tonneau est une partie fermée, convexe, équilibrée (ou cerclée), localement absorbante et on dira que les matheux n'ont pas d'humour)

Je n'ose penser qu'il y ait là-dessous une censure masquée des bien-pensants :mouais:

Ceci dit, comme l'a suggéré TheBig, le passé est le passé, l'avenir est devant nous.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> l'avenir est devant nous.



Oui, enfin pour ce qu'il en reste...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, enfin pour ce qu'il en reste...



C'est du domaine de l'inconnu :love:


----------



## ergu (11 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> l'avenir est devant nous.



Conception, certes très largement partagée mais non universelle.
En effet, certaines peuplades (rares) considèrent que l'avenir étant inconnu, il est _derrière _nous (dans le sens où on ne peut le voir) - puisque tu vois ce qui est devant toi, ça ne peut être que du connu, donc le passé.
Voilà.
Bonne journée, quel que soit votre sens de parcours.


----------



## boodou (11 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> l'avenir est devant nous.



C'est pour ça qu'on l'enc**le !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> certaines peuplades (rares)



Dont les fameux Ergusanthropus de l'ile de Ponquaide ! :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Septembre 2012)

Oh dis Tonton Pascal77, raconte nous des histoires sur les fameux Ergusanthropus de l'ile de Ponquaide 

Cdt,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... A nous tous de faire le nécessaire pour que ce forum soit un endroit de convivialité, d'entraide et surtout *d'humour* ... la vie est parfois assez merdique comme ça que pour retrouver sur un forum les mêmes problèmes que l'on a dans la "vraie vie" ...:rateau:


Pour étayer mon propos, je vous invite tous à aller admirer la photo de chat de Lapinos44 figurant dans "Postez *vos plus belles* photos" ... en une fraction de seconde, j'ai oublié toutes mes emmerdes et je me suis dit : "P.... j'ai trouvé mon maître !" !

Et quand je dis que je le remercie du fond du coeur pour cet instant de bonheur, je suis réellement sincère !

Vous m'en direz des nouvelles !:love:


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Je voudrais m'inscrire pour le club du troisième âge
> Et je pense qu'il serait temps que les admins fassent cadeau à Gallica (gallica.bnf.fr pour les incultes, les jeunes quoi )  des oeuvres (que je n'ose dire complètes) des vieux croutons du forum.
> 
> Faudrait pas que ça se perde, quand même. et pour l'heure que dalle, je trouve bien les délibérations de la préfecture des Pyrénées-Orientales pour savoir s'il faut trois tournées de facteur par jour à Estagel ou seulement deux, en 1885 mais rien sur les aventures des peluches de TheBig alors qu'on déjà les oeuvres complètes ou peu s'en faut de Henri Poincaré : il me semble que c'est du même tonneau (toujours pour les incultes : tonneau au sens de Bourbaki = dans un espace localement convexe, un tonneau est une partie fermée, convexe, équilibrée (ou cerclée), localement absorbante et on dira que les matheux n'ont pas d'humour)
> ...


Loustic commence à rouiller.
Il lui tarde de s'inscrire au club, à condition que les conditions et le réglement soient assez souples.

Les oeuvres des vieux croutons sont complètement incomplètes. La beuneufeu n'en voudrait pas. On ne pourrait même pas en remplir à moitié un tonneau (tonneau au sens ivrogne du terme).
Et puis, ces vieilleries intéressent-elles les jeunes croutons ?
Mais, farfouiller dans des documents antiques rongés par les souris peut devenir une saine occupation pour les incultes. Ceci n'est qu'une supposition, une hypothèse. Tiens, ce dernier mot tend à disparaître du vocabulaire (scientifique) remplacé par "théorie" provenant maladroitement de "theory" ( pour les jeunots : La Science et l'Hypothèse, Henri Poincaré, 1902).

L'avenir est devant nous et l'éternité aussi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2012)

Et dans le même ordre d'idée, je me permets de poster ci-après un chef d'oeuvre personnel et autobiographique réalisé lors d'un après-midi d'ennui morne et profond sur une plage du Nord ... :rateau:

ps : je l'avais déjà posté auparavant dans un autre thread mais il a disparu suite à la suppression de mon iDisk .... je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous le refaire contempler pour la postérité...J'espère que vous m'en excuserez ! 




​


----------



## Powerdom (11 Septembre 2012)

Pas besoin de viagra.  
Crise de priapisme sans doute ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pas besoin de viagra.
> Crise de priapisme sans doute ?


 ... Pour la petite histoire, une dame qui promenait ses enfants est passée près de moi alors que je peaufinais mon oeuvre ... J'ai eu droit à : "Mais vous devriez avoir honte, Monsieur ! C'est indécent ! etc... etc..." ...:rose:... Alors, à chaque fois que des promeneurs s'amenaient, je lui retirais le zizi pour le remettre après leur passage...:love:

Mais il faut avouer que c'est le "zizi" qui fait tout ! ... Retirez un peu le sourire de Mona Lisa et vous verrez ce qu'il en reste !


----------



## Vin©ent (12 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...Mais il faut avouer que c'est le "zizi" qui fait tout ! ... Retirez un peu le sourire de Mona Lisa et vous verrez ce qu'il en reste !



Pas faux... par contre, si on ajoute un zizi au sourire de Mona Lisa...  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> gKatarn !:love: Je vous ai trouvés Et je vais y montrer mon cucu.



Poutain mais où j'ai mis Melounette?! Je vois rien du tout!


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2012)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Pas faux... par contre, si on ajoute un zizi au sourire de Mona Lisa...  :rateau:


 
DSK, sors de ce corps!


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Poutain mais où j'ai mis Melounette?! Je vois rien du tout!



Dans ton cou !






Oui je sais, facile ! Mais je devais la faire avant Gkat ​:rose:​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2012)

dool a dit:


> Oui je sais, facile ! Mais je devais la faire avant Gkat​:rose:​



Qui?


----------



## boodou (12 Septembre 2012)

Kate !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2012)

boodou a dit:


> Kate !



Non, Gkate !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2012)

dool a dit:


> Dans ton cou !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me suis dit que cela te ferait plaisir de la faire, alors je me suis abstenu


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2012)

Poil au cou.


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2012)

Ouais, mais en même temps; ce sont ceux qui ont reçu des "privilèges forumesques" qui ont torpillé l'ambiance du forum... Alors va comprendre. 

Doivent se reproduire entre eux dans leur cave. La consanguinité, ça va pas arranger les choses. Suffit de voir les pôvres gars enfermés pendant dix ans par leur gourou en Russie dans quel état ils sont sortis de leur cave à eux. :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2012)

Nobody a dit:


> Ouais, mais en même temps; ce sont ceux qui ont reçu des "privilèges forumesques" qui ont torpillé l'ambiance du forum... Alors va comprendre.
> :



Elle a quoi l'ambiance du forum ? Je ne la trouve pas si mauvaise. J'y passe du temps chaque jour je ne vois rien dune ambiance pourrie.


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2012)

:soupir:


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2012)

:riresardonique:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2012)

Nobody a dit:


> Ouais, mais en même temps; ce sont ceux qui ont reçu des "privilèges forumesques" qui ont torpillé l'ambiance du forum... Alors va comprendre.
> 
> Doivent se reproduire entre eux dans leur cave. La consanguinité, ça va pas arranger les choses. Suffit de voir les pôvres gars enfermés pendant dix ans par leur gourou en Russie dans quel état ils sont sortis de leur cave à eux. :rateau:



C'est pas ce que tu disais quand tu nous léchais la rondelle sous la table. :love:


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> gKatarn !:love: Je vous ai trouvés Et je vais y montrer mon cucu.


 
Eh bah ? La porte est si rouillée que ça ?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2012)

Luc G a dit:


> Ceci dit, comme l'a suggéré TheBig, le passé est le passé, l'avenir est devant nous.



Et si tu te retournes ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Septembre 2012)

:modo: Attention, l'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé.
Alors dépêchez vous de vider la bouteille avant qu'il ne vous arrive malheur :sick:


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et si tu te retournes ?



Pareil : l'avenir nous entoure, le passé infusant par les pieds. Pour les géométries non-euclidiennes, je vous renvoie aux références habituelles 

Pour ceux qui veulent chercher plus compliqué, je renvoie à Jules (Verne, pas César, évidemment) et son titre beau comme du Satie : "Sans dessus dessous".


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et si tu te retournes ?





Luc G a dit:


> Pareil : l'avenir nous entoure, le passé infusant par les pieds. Pour les géométries non-euclidiennes, je vous renvoie aux références habituelles
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent chercher plus compliqué, je renvoie à Jules (Verne, pas César, évidemment) et son titre beau comme du Satie : "Sans dessus dessous".



Cela dit, rien ne t'empêche de mettre avenir et passé de côté pour aller de l'avant, ça ne t'empêchera pas de l'avoir dans le dos en fin de compte, mais au moins, tu auras essayé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2012)

J'aime assez ce que Saint-Exupery disait : "L'avenir, il ne s'agit pas de le prévoir, mais de le rendre possible !" ...


----------



## DocEvil (17 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'aime assez ce que Saint-Exupery disait : "L'avenir, il ne s'agit pas de le prévoir, mais de le rendre possible !" ...



Tout est possible en ce monde, Jean-Luc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tout est possible en ce monde, Jean-Luc


 ... Mon héro ! ...  ... Ma soirée sera excellente ! ... Content de te relire Doc !:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------

... Il était perdu ... et il est retrouvé (Evangile selon St Luc !:rateau

Alors, on l'amène ce veau gras tidju ??????


----------



## Fìx (17 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mon héro ! ...  ... Ma soirée sera excellente ! ... Content de te relire Doc !:love:



J'aurai pu écrire exactement la même chose !


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2012)

Mais qui voila ? C'est vraiment toi ?


Mon Doc© !

(Manque plus que les boules rouges... )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2012)

c'est qui MonDoc ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas 'qui', c'est une expression consacrée.
*
*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis, à côté de la plaque une fois de plus *


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2012)

ah ok...
le gourou du coin quoi...

Je comprends mieux son avatar du coup...

Bon ben...euh...

Bonjour DocEvil...tu paies quoi à manger/boire ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2012)

/me fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis



petit_louis a dit:


> c'est qui MonDoc ?





			
				http://forums.macg.co/3594019-post54.html a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les enfants, DocEvil va être très occupé demain. Il doit s'occuper de tas d'endroits différents dans ce vaste univers et il ne sera pas joignable dans la journée, de 8 h à 17 h au bas mot.
> Donc, si vous avez des questions à lui poser, si vous souhaitez lui raconter vos gros ou vos petits malheurs, votre poussée d'acné ou vos histoires de c½ur (et de cul aussi, sm), votre misère sexuelle et/ou affective, vos guerres-que-je-fais-rien-pour-les-arrêter, vos famines, vos maladies diverses et variées, et toutes les saloperies en ce bas monde dont quelqu'un l'a rendu responsable un jour au moins, laissez un message après le bip. Il sera fera un plaisir de vous répondre dès son retour. Voilà, voilà.
> 
> En revanche, si vous avez besoin de lui pour un gros chagrin, parce qu'il vous manque une petite chaleur, une consolation, une caresse, sifflez-moi. J'arrive de suite.
> ...


----------



## ergu (17 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est qui MonDoc ?



_sic transit gloria mundi_


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Septembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> _sic transit gloria mundi_



il a un glorieux transit ??!!

excellent !!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais qui voila ? C'est vraiment toi ?
> 
> 
> Mon Doc© !
> ...



Romuald était à Emmaüs.
(J'ai visite l'exposition sur le Caravage et les Caravagesques (je sais, il y a plus élégant comme mot) à Montpellier samedi et en voyant, peint par un anonyme comme on dit (Thirum se serait-il masqué ?) "le souper d'Emmaus", je me disais bien qu'il y avait anguille sous roche.







Le barbu du fond me rappelait quelqu'un, TheBig bon sang mais c'est bien sûr
Devant, serait-ce SuperMoquette doté d'une perruque pour l'incognito.

Et bien sûr, à gauche, pour une fois sous sa deuxième forme de fils et non sa première de père (on voit bien la différence au niveau des cheveux) notre Doc à nous.

Et à ce qu'il semble, aucun n'a perdu l'appétit

petit-louis a beau dénigrer, le fait est là Doc est ressuscité.
Mais c'est bien connu, certains renient avant de le regretter.
De la même exposition, "le reniement de Saint-Pierre" du Caravage







Et petit_louis ne doit pas être le seul à renier : entre l'expo de Toulouse et celle de Montpellier, on a bien eu droit à 5 ou 6 reniements.

Manque plus que "Mado à la veilleuse" pour faire pénitence.


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2012)

P'tain, le blanc sec au petit déj', ça attaque ferme !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tain, le blanc sec au petit déj', ça attaque ferme !



J'incrémente de 7 ta réflexion !


----------



## DocEvil (18 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Content de te relire Doc !:love:





Fìx a dit:


> J'aurai pu écrire exactement la même chose !





Romuald a dit:


> Mais qui voila ? C'est vraiment toi ? Mon Doc© !





Luc G a dit:


> petit-louis a beau dénigrer, le fait est là Doc est ressuscité.



Amitiés à chacun de vous. C'est bon de vous retrouver, même pour un temps. 



petit_louis a dit:


> Bonjour DocEvil...tu paies quoi à manger/boire ?



Nephou ! Un lait-fraise pour le petit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Amitiés à chacun de vous. C'est bon de vous retrouver, même pour un temps.


Euh ! Je n'aime pas le "même pour un temps" ... Laisse nous savourer ton retour et qu'on puisse de nouveau "partager" comme avant ! 
Tu nous as manqué !


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2012)

Mais c'est fou ça!

Ils sont venus, ils sont tous là!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Amitiés à chacun de vous. C'est bon de vous retrouver, même pour un temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Nephou ! Un lait-fraise pour le petit !



Merci ! A charge de revanche !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2012)

Moment intime ! 

Il fut un temps lointain, heureusement, où je n'allais pas bien - ça arrive à tout le monde, même à moi ...

Cette période sombre s'il en est, je l'ai traversée sans encombre, grâce notamment à beaucoup d'intervenants de ce forum qui, par leur humour, leur humanité, leur amitié (même virtuelle) et leur sens du partage m'ont aidé à redresser la barre (bon, vous me direz que maintenant il y a le Viagra, mais ce n'est pas pareil !:rateau.

Parmi tous ces "posteurs", trop nombreux pour que je les cite, il y avait DocEvil dont les interventions m'ont coûté "bonbons" en changements de futal (j'ai toujours eu la prostate fragile !).

Des threads hilarants comme "Façon grands peintres" m'ont aidé à retrouver la vie en rose et à re-considérer l'humour en tant qu'arme absolue contre la morosité.

A tous ces posteurs dont beaucoup ont malheureusement quitté le forum, et tout particulièrement à DocEvil, je dis : "Merci !" ... "Merci pour tout !" ... ma reconnaissance éternelle vous est acquise !

Beaucoup de "nouveaux" ne connaissent pas DocEvil et pourtant, il fut un "grand parmi les grands" !:love:... vous verrez !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2012)

Hébé voilà, Macg se transforme en doctissimo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Septembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Hébé voilà, Macg se transforme en doctissimo


Hihi !  ... bien trouvé !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2012)

Ah oui, au fait, je suis la aussi, hein, vous inquiétez surtout pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui, au fait, je suis la aussi, hein, vous inquiétez surtout pas.




Ça y est, il y a encore un maladroit qui l'a laissé sortir de sa cage, lui ! Qui était de garde, ce soir ?


----------



## Madalvée (19 Septembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Amitiés à chacun de vous. C'est bon de vous retrouver, même pour un temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Nephou ! Un lait-fraise pour le petit !



Et le prochain numéro du podcast macgé, c'est pour quand ? :love:


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui, au fait, je suis la aussi, hein, vous inquiétez surtout pas.


DocEvil, appeau à Bobby ?  :affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moment intime !



N'insiste pas j'ai dis que je ne donnerais pas à ta quête !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Hébé voilà, Macg se transforme en doctissimo



Faut pas oublier la ligne du coeur, la main tendue ... :love:


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Nephou ! Un lait-fraise pour le petit !



Et un lait-fraise avec paille qui marche, un !


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moment intime !
> [et plus]



Et tu resteras donc toujours ce nounours à qui on a envie de faire un gros câlin.... coquin va !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Et un lait-fraise avec paille qui marche, un !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2012)

Ceux qui reviennent, c'est bien. Mais il y en a tellement qui ne sont pas encore partis et qui devraient l'être...


----------



## DocEvil (21 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moment intime !


Merci Dude ! Ton témoignage me touche énormément, à ceci près que "Façon grands peintres", bien que dérivé de "Façon Nous Deux", n'était pas un de mes sujets.  
Cela n'a d'ailleurs pas d'importance. Si j'ai pu, parmi tant d'autres, t'apporter un peu de joie et de réconfort dans des heures sombres, cela seul compte et j'en suis content.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2012)

... Je savais que "Façon grands peintres" n'était pas un de tes sujets .... mais tu as été un des "personnages" le plus souvent représenté sous toutes les formes dans ce thread et je ne compte plus les fou-rires que j'ai eus en le parcourant ! 

Malheureusement beaucoup de photos n'y sont plus affichées ... ... Dommage !


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2012)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tout est possible en ce monde, Jean-Luc&#8230;



(je viens d'avoir une érection)


----------



## DocEvil (21 Septembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je savais que "Façon grands peintres" n'était pas un de tes sujets .... mais tu as été un des "personnages" le plus souvent représenté sous toutes les formes dans ce thread et je ne compte plus les fou-rires que j'ai eus en le parcourant !


Tu veux dire dans ce genre-là ? 









macinside a dit:


> (je viens d'avoir un érection)


Ça n'est rien à côté de celle que j'ai eue en te lisant dernièrement&#8230;  :love:


----------



## Vin©ent (21 Septembre 2012)

Bien, bien tout ça... 

J'aimerais aussi voir Georges rappliquer...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Septembre 2012)

c'est le gars qui fait le service ?

parce que là il fait soif/faim je trouve...


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2012)

salut


----------



## Nephou (22 Septembre 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> c'est le gars qui fait le service ?
> 
> parce que là il fait soif/faim je trouve...



Georges dit Joe la poutre  à force de se taper kiki sur le poulailler , dit la braguette, dit ziiiip, dit sans les mains, dit poncho hilare, dit lexcavateur, dit le déniaiseur


----------



## DocEvil (22 Septembre 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> Georges dit &#8220;Joe la poutre&#8221; &#8212; à force de se taper kiki sur le poulailler &#8212;, dit &#8220;la braguette&#8221;, dit &#8220;ziiiip&#8221;, dit &#8220;sans les mains&#8221;, dit &#8220;poncho hilare&#8221;, dit &#8220;l&#8216;excavateur&#8221;, dit &#8220;le déniaiseur&#8221;&#8230;


Dit "Chibre d'acier".


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2012)

Marche pô


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Marche pô



Sisi  D'ailleurs, je crois me souvenir que j'en ai aussi gardé une copie de cette uvre majeure :love:


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sisi  D'ailleurs, je crois me souvenir que j'en ai aussi gardé une copie de cette uvre majeure :love:


Marche pô avec FF, marche avec Camino. Ptêt' mes extensions FF.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Marche pô avec FF, marche avec Camino. Ptêt' mes extensions FF.



Eh ! Ho ! T'as qu'à utiliser Safari, comme tout le monde !


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh ! Ho ! T'as qu'à utiliser Safari, comme tout le monde !


Nan, je boycotte appeul


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, je boycotte appeul



Ah ? Bon, vers quelle heure je peux passer te voir pour te débarrasser de tout ton matos pommé (sympa, en plus, je te fais même pas payer) ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Septembre 2012)

Un site (envie d'écrire Sith depuis que je joue a la démo de TOR) qui passe pas avec le Panda roux? Je suis surpris.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Un site (envie d'écrire Sith depuis que je joue a la démo de TOR) qui passe pas avec le Panda roux? Je suis surpris.



 ... Tidju DarkMoineau ! ...ça m'a l'air d'être de la bonne ! ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Bah ça sera mieux en F2P ^^

Enfin pour l'instant c'est le MMO qui m'intéresse le plus même si j'y joue comme à un SW Kotor online ^^ 

Dommage qu'il faille passer par Windows quoi. ^^


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah ça sera mieux en F2P ^^
> 
> Enfin pour l'instant c'est le MMO qui m'intéresse le plus même si j'y joue comme à un SW Kotor online ^^



C'est beau comme une langue étrangère... :rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah ça sera mieux en *Free to Play (Gratuit pour jouer)* ^^
> 
> Enfin pour l'instant c'est le *Massive Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game (Jeux de Rôle Massivement Multijoueur)* qui m'intéresse le plus même si j'y joue comme à un *Star Wars Knight of the Old Republic* online ^^
> 
> Dommage qu'il faille passer par Windows quoi. ^^



C'est mieux?


----------



## Fìx (26 Septembre 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est mieux?



Il manque un truc :




DarkMoineau a dit:


> Dommage qu'il faille passer par *la fenêtre* quoi. ^^


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2012)

Effectivement oui


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2013)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mars 2013)

Hé hé...

Cono!


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2013)

*WHAT DA FUCK HERE ? *

:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Novembre 2013)

Le réveil des vieux, le retour des ancêtres, c'est comme tu veux


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2013)

Ils reviennent.... Ils ne sont pas contents...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Novembre 2013)

ca sera en 3D ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca sera en 3D ?



Tout à fait.... en 3D: Doigté, Douceur et Danger


----------



## Lila (24 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> ca sera en 3D ?




voire même du *3D**R*.....

comme *RECTAL !*

...ça s'est ramolli du gland depuis tout ce temps ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Novembre 2013)

Pourtant pour ce qui est du gland, on peut dire qu'ici ça les enchêne... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2013)

_C'est clair qu'on a beau dire, y'a pas seulement que d'la pomme, y a  aut'chose..._


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2013)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:


> Pourtant pour ce qui est du gland, on peut dire qu'ici ça les enchêne... :rateau:



.....des noms ?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> .....des noms ?



et en format xls si possible


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> et en format xls si possible



Et en rouge !


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et en rouge !



......_*©*_


----------



## ergu (25 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> ......_*©*_



T'as pas des SMS à recopier au lieu de faire le malin au bar, toi, dis donc ?!?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> T'as pas des SMS à recopier au lieu de faire le malin au bar, toi, dis donc ?!?



C'est qu'on ne manipule pas un truc de la famille de Cucusoft sans un minimum de concentration !


----------



## Lila (25 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> T'as pas des SMS à recopier au lieu de faire le malin au bar, toi, dis donc ?!?



:afraid::mouais: pitin ça a baissé aussi niveau forum technique :rateau:



TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est qu'on ne manipule pas un truc de la famille de Cucusoft sans un minimum de concentration !



...et de contraception :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Novembre 2013)

La liste? Elle serait trop longue, à un tel point que le forum exploserait sous les datas... :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Novembre 2013)

fichtre !

les pilliers de Bar font partie du peuple ?

:mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (27 Novembre 2013)

disons que c'est majoritairement  graçe  a quelques membres disjointés ( et loin  d'être con)  avec une passion commune pour la pomme (et par pour l' iphone  qui ce dernier a fait débarquer n'importe quoi ) qui a construit  les fondations de ce forum 


oué bon, mon français laissé toujours a désirer malgré tout ce temps


----------



## camisol (29 Novembre 2013)

Disjointée toi même, tricoteuse ! :love:


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2013)

Camiso et kisbizz sur les forums, ça fait bien plaisir 

C'est proustien, baudelairien aussi : 

_Le forum est un temple où de vivants piliers
Laissent parfois sortir de confuses paroles._

  

Où alors on fait du Raymond Roussel :

"Les bandes du vieux pillard" des Impressions d'Afrique, on pourrait en faire quelque chose

Les bandes des vieux piliers du bar
On plie : l'art de la débandade au bar

De confuses paroloes, je vous l'ai dit ! D


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2013)

... Qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien de vous retrouver !!!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Novembre 2013)

Ah mais qu'est-ce que veux, quand y'a de la picole, les piliers sur rapprochent... C'est pour mieux maintenir le bar, d'ailleurs, qu'ils sont si proches les uns des autres :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2013)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:


> Ah mais qu'est-ce que veux, quand y'a de la picole, les piliers sur rapprochent... C'est pour mieux maintenir le bar, d'ailleurs, qu'ils sont si proches les uns des autres :rateau:



Il fut quand même un temps où il ne faisait pas bon être trop proches ... ni de se retourner d'ailleurs !:mouais::love:


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il fut quand même un temps où il ne faisait pas bon être trop proches ... ni de se retourner d'ailleurs !:mouais::love:


Zip ! :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Novembre 2013)

Ah mais, qui a dit que "coup de boule" ne prenait pas de "s"? :love:


----------



## Lila (1 Décembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Zip ! :love:




...c'lui là il reviendra plus 

...et c'est dommage...sa gentillesse me manque :love:


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2013)

de meme ..... je ne sais pas pourquoi je l'a toujours laissé dire n'importe quoi et être sa soumise  ..
il en a de la chance lui


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2013)

kisbizz a dit:


> de meme ..... je ne sais pas pourquoi je l'a toujours laissé dire n'importe quoi et être sa soumise  ..
> il en a de la chance lui


Tu étais amoureuse, ça ne se contrôle pas. D'ailleurs lui aussi tu lui plaisais bien, au fond. 

_Au fond de quoi, je ne sais pas.
_


----------



## Lila (4 Décembre 2013)

poildep a dit:


> Tu étais amoureuse, ça ne se contrôle pas. D'ailleurs lui aussi tu lui plaisais bien, au fond.
> 
> _Au fond de quoi, je ne sais pas.
> _



...voilààààà...ça avait de la gueule ..et des couilles ça ! 

:love:


----------



## ergu (4 Décembre 2013)

Ouais, mais depuis, on a tout délocalisé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, mais depuis, on a tout délocalisé.



Il faut dire qu'au pays du soleil levant ce n'est pas les noix de coco qui rencontrent les ananas, mais les petits pois qui rencontrent les litchis. 
Du coup, bien qu'étrange, tout cela manque sans doute d'exotisme et de fruité. Le choc de ces petits choses sucrées n'a, en effet, de saveur incomparable que pour celui qui n'a guère d'appétit. La myopie utile à leur découverte sinon gustative, du moins dans un premier temps tactile, est une qualité, certes, mais uniquement parce que cela permet de doubler la paire et de la rendre multiple à défaut d'être volumineuse !


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2013)

Y a-t-il un médecin dans la salle ?


----------



## kisbizz (5 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Y a-t-il un médecin dans la salle ?



pour soigner la panthere ? 

il y aurait jpmiss mais faut voir s'il accepte les patients qui ont plus de 10 ans


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (5 Décembre 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut dire qu'au pays du soleil levant ce n'est pas les noix de coco qui rencontrent les ananas, mais les petits pois qui rencontrent les litchis.
> Du coup, bien qu'étrange, tout cela manque sans doute d'exotisme et de fruité. Le choc de ces petits choses sucrées n'a, en effet, de saveur incomparable que pour celui qui n'a guère d'appétit. La myopie utile à leur découverte sinon gustative, du moins dans un premier temps tactile, est une qualité, certes, mais uniquement parce que cela permet de doubler la paire et de la rendre multiple à défaut d'être volumineuse !



Oh punaise... La panthère craque 

Reste qu'on a toujours dit que la taille n'était pas le seul critère... Et sur ce point tu peux me croire


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2013)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:


> Oh punaise... La panthère craque



n'importe quoi 

la GRUE craque
la panthère, elle, RUGIT (ou feule, voire miaule)

quant à la peau de mérou 

voilà voilà


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Décembre 2013)

N'oublie pas d'ailleurs qu'il faut un chat pour bien cuire la peau de mérou...

Parce que quand le chat pète, le mérou bout, et quand le chat bout...


----------

